# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Kështu foli Tahir Zemaj

## Nice_Boy

Tahir Zemaj Ka lindur me 28 dhjetor 1951 në Strellc të Epërm.
Shkollën fillore dhe tetëvjeçare i mbaron në Strellc dhe Isniq. 
Pas tyre ndjek gjimnazin “11maji”, në Pejë, pas vitit të dytë orientohet në drejtimin shkencor. Ai rrjedh nga një familje punëtore e fshatare, ka katër vëllëzër dhe tri motra. Dëshira e babës së tij, si e çdo prindi të etur për arsimin e fëmijëve të vet, ka qenë t’u krijonte mundësi fëmijëve për shkollim. Zemaj përmend dëshirën e babës së tij që njëri nga djemtë të studjonte në një akademi ushtarake. “ Vëllai i madh nuk ka qenë shumë i lidhur me familjen dhe prindërit, ndaj kam pranuar të konkuroj dhe kam fituar të drejtën për t’u regjistruar në Akademinë Ushtarake. Kam kaluar pa asnjë pengesë kontrollet psiqike dhe fizike. 
Kështu kam filluar studimet në Akademinë Ushtarako-Teknike në Zagreb. Gjatë vitit të parë kam pasur vështërsi të jashtëzakonshme lidhur me gjuhën.
Të gjitha provimet i kam dhënë duke përdorur fjalorët dy gjuhësh dhe ia kam arritur. 
Megjithatë, Zagrebi ishte larg nga shtëpia ime, gjë që më pengonte edhe në mësime. Ndaj kam kërkuar të takohem me gjeneral Ramiz Abdylin, Kryeshef i
Akademisë Ushtarake në Zagreb. Në atë takim ai më ka sugjeruar që të vazhdoja vitin e dytë në Beograd në akademinë e forcave toksore. 
Rrjedhimisht vitin e dytë. Me disa provime shtesë, e fillova në Beograd. Kemi qenë 28 shqiptarë të regjistruar. Aty kam gjetur edhe Ahmet Krasniqin. Kjo
kohë i përket vitit 1969. Plan-programi mësimor ka qenë shumë i ngarkuar. Ka pasur më tepër lëndë shkencore se sa ushtarake. Matematika, fizika, mekanika, kibernetika, elektroteknika etj, program i ngjeshur mësimor që nuk përballohej lehtë nga studentë që kishin ardhur nga gjimnaze apo shkolla të mesme pa
një traditë të konsoliduar. 
Në fund të vitit të dytë kemi mbetur vetëm dy vetë, unë dhe Ahmet Krasniqi. Në vitin e tretë dhe të katërt kemi vazhduar specializimin në Sarajevë, ku edhe jemi diplomuar. Gradën e parë si “nëntoger” e kemi marrë në Beograd. Në qershor të vitit 1973, kemi filluar punë. 
Kam kërkuar që të emërohem në Pejë, për fatin tim kërkesa më është pranuar dhe kam filluar punë në kazermën e Pejës. Aty kam qenë komandues i togës së
përzier që përfshinte lloje të ndryshme armësh, të lehta e të mesme. Në atë post kam qëndruar një vit.
Nënkolonel Ali Muhaxheri, i cili ka qenë një njeri dhe ushtarak i mrekullueshëm, me vizione të qarta atdhetare, punonte në degën e korparmatës së Kosovës.
Kam kontaktuar me të. Ai njeri ka pasur dije të gjëra ushtarake, por edhe për shumë gjëra të tjera. 
Ai më ka nxitur të mësoj e të përvetësoj më thellë disa dije speciale ushtarake. Aty kanë qenë fillesat.
Jam promovuar në postin e komanduesit të kompanisë.
(Në ndryshim nga terminologjia që përdoret në Shqipëri, në ushtrinë Jugosllave të asaj kohe, pozitat e drejtuesve ushtarak deri në rang batalioni janë
quajtur komandues dhe jo komandant. Një ndikim i tillë është reflektuar edhe gjatë luftës në Kosovë, ku, një drejtues skuadre është quajtur komandant – kjo mund ta ketë krijuar edhe atë përshtypjen që ka pasur “shumë komandantë” në luftën e Kosovës. Kur janë mbledhur tre veta, njërin e kanë shpallur komandant ! Rrjedhimisht, ka pasur dhjetëra “komandantë” në një fshat). Deri në nivel batalioni e sipër, kemi të bëjmë me komandant, hiearki që shkon deri në komandant armate. 
Shkallën e dytë të kualifikimit ushtarak, magjistraturën e kam pasë regjistruar në Beograd dhe ato provime i kam dhënë me sukses. Në Sarajevë jam
specializuar për komandant dhe aty kam njohur edhe një epror shqiptar, i cili më vonë është përfshirë në Shtabin Suprem të Republikës së Kosovës, zotin Agim Mehmeti. Ai ka qenë mësimdhënës në akademinë e ulët ushtarake në Sarajevë. 
Pas pak kohe ai u burgos për shkaqe politike, humbi edhe karrierën ushtarake. Kam qenë komandant në krahinën e Timokut, pastaj kam punuar në organet e
zbulimit dhe të kundër-zbulimit pranë organit të Sigurimit për shtete ballkanike. Përsëri ka qenë Muhaxheri, i cili në atë kohë bënte stazhin për komandant divizioni për të marrë gradën e gjeneralit, që më ka sygjeruar “t’i lë punët nëpër shtabe dhe të filloj të aftësohem për komandant – do të thotë të
punoja me trupat dhe jo në administratën ushtarake”. 
Propozimi i tij ka qenë që unë të kaloja në njësitë operative dhe të merrja postin e zëvëndës komandantit të batalionit. Vetëm pas një viti jam emëruar
komandant batalioni në Zajeqar, në një moshë shumë të re për atë detyrë. Kjo në vitin 1980. Nuk kam përmendur disa kurse, speciale për zbulim dhe kundër
zbulim, pastaj një tjetër për një armë-raketën tokë-tkë të tipit “malutka” 9K11M, minahedhësit 82 milimetra, madje kam qenë i vetmi instruktor i kësaj
arme në Armatën e Dytë. Armë të cilën e kam përdorur më vonë në luftë kunër forcave serbe në Kosovë. Ka qenë e vetmja armë artilerike e këmbësorisë, vonë kemi marrë disa minahedhësa 120 në luftën e Kosharës. 
Më kujtohet - thotë Zemaj – i ashtuquajturi « kundërrevolucion » i vitit 1981 në Kosovë. Ushtria, edhe pase me kushtetutë e kishte të ndaluar që të përzihej në trazirat e brendshme, i futi hundët. Eprorët shqiptarë e kanë kundërshtuar një gjë të tillë duke e paguar disa herë shumë shtrenjtë. Presioni ndajh eprorëve shqiptarë u rrit jasht mase, ndërkohë, që në mënyrë enigmatike disa kolegë disa kolegë të mi, oficerë shqiptarë « u zhdukën » ! 
Kjo gjë ka ndodhur edhe me shumë ushtarë shqiptarë. Në Krahinën e Timokut, ku unë shërbeja gjatë asaj kohe, nuk kanë ndodhur këto gjëra dhe jo krejt për meritë timen, pasi edhe komandanti i divizionit ka qenë shqiptar. Për pesë vite nuk ka ndodhur asgjë, asnjë ushtar i plagosur apo i vrarë, asnjë epror i zhdukur.
Sigurisht që tentimet për të na provokuar, me qëllim që të na akuzonin e më vonë edhe të na gjykonin nëpër gjykatat ushtarake, kanë qenë të shpeshta, por kanë dështuar. 
Ndoshta kemi qenë edhe me fat, por edhe e kemi mbështetur njëri-tjetrin. Ali Muhaxheri avancoi në gradën gjeneral dhe u kthye në Kosovë në postin e
kryeshefit të Korpormatës së Kosovës, më vonë edhe komandant i mbrojtjes territoriale të Kosovës. Eshtë po ai që ka kontribuar në afrimin tim në Prishtinë, ku fillova punë në Shtabin e Mbrojtjes territoriale të Kosovës. 





PARA HYRJES SONË NË KOSOVË NUK KA PASUR NJËSI TË ORGANIZUARA NËN  HIERARKINË USHTARAKE 

Kjo është një e vërtetë që duhet ta pranojnë të gjithë 

Fshatrat e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit janë furnizuar me armë falas nga qendra logjistike e MM. Sipas disa të dhënave të paplota akoma, kjo qendër ka shpërndarë rreth tre mijë armë që fillojnë nga pistoletat, armatimi i këmbësorisë deri topa 82 mml, topa pa dridhje etj. Transporti i armëve është bërë me kafshë të marra me qira nga fshatarët e rrethit të Tropojës. Një bazë tjetër ka qenë në pronat e familjes Berisha në Viçidol. 

Aty unë kam shkuar me urdhër të MM së bashku me 22 oficerë të tjerë të lartë. Fillimisht kemi shkuar për të parë se ku mund të bënim bazat stërvitore. Se bashku me Sali Cekun, Ismet Cekun, Zenun Idrizin dhe disa punonjës të policisë kufitare të Shqipërisë, kemi zgjedhur fshatin Papaj për të ngritur qendrën tonë stërvitore. 

Aty janë bërë stërvitjet e para të njësive operative, të brigadës 131, 134, 133.  E kam përmendur edhe më parë se si kanë ardhur djemtë dhe vajzat nga Rrafshi i Dukagjinit për t'u mobilizuar në rradhët e këtyre njësive. Do ripërmend kontributin e dhënë nga eprorët ushtarak që vepronin brenda në Kosovë. Ata kanë komunikuar me familjet e të rinjve e rekrutëve, kanë organizuar përcjelljen e tyre për në bazën stërvitore të Papajt, dhe asnjëherë nuk kanë pranuar të rekrutojnë dikë me forcë apo duke e kercënuar. Jo, baza e punës së tyre ka qenë bindja dhe rekrutimi vullnetar për të forcuar rradhët e UCK-së. 

Kur është caktuar data e ceremonisë së betimit të brigadave të para, 134, dhe bërthamave të të dy tjerave, po atë ditë fillon edhe fushata kundër njësive operative, kundër MM, kundër gjithë atyre parimeve për të cilat ishim marrë vesh në Oslo. Në atë betim ka qenë e parashikuar të merrnin pjesë edhe luftëtare e eprorë të tjerë të UCK-së. 

Bie fjala Xhavit Haliti me kolegët e tij që merreshin me logjistikë. Ata kanë qenë të ftuar dhe të informuar. Grupet dhe grupacionet e ndryshme të krijuara më herët në rrafshin e Dukagjinit, kishin alarmuar "strukturat e tyre drejtuese", se MM po përgatit dhe stërvit trupa, njësi dhe brigadat e para. Para nesh në Kosovë nuk ka pasur as brigada, as njësi të organizuara nën hierarki ushtarake, kjo është një e vërtetë që duhet ta pranojmë të gjithë. 

Para fillimit të stërvitjes së ushtarëve në Papaj, merret lajmi se Sali Veseli, Ramush Haradinaj etj, duke parë krijimin e këtyre njësive profesioniste, mblidhen në Jabllanicë sot Shqiponja, aty takohen edhe me Rexhep Selimin nga Shtabi i Përgjithsëm dhe aty vendosin për të krijuar një Drejtori Operative për Rrafshin e Dukagjinit. Në atë takim kanë marrë pjesë edhe eprorët Skender Rexhahmetaj, Isuf Haklaj, Rrustem Tetaj, Shemsedin Ceku etj. Në atë takim, Rexhep Selimi, ka këmbëngulur që në krye të kësaj drejtorie Operative të mos zgjidhet Ramush Haradinaj, por Lahi Brahimi, daja i Ramushit, si komandant. 

Por aty dominon procedura e votimit, nga e cila fiton Ramushi. Votimi është praktikisht një metodë e huaj, për të mos thënë qesharake në ushtri. Komandantët nuk zgjidhen me vota, por emërohen në detyrë si rrjedhojë e analizave mbi aftësitë e tyre profesionale, mbi nevojat taktike dhe strategjike të njësive. Nejse, ata kanë luftuar partizançe dhe po ashtu i kanë zgjidhur punët. 

Kryeshef i shtabit të Gllogjanit zgjidhet Sali Veseli. Shtabi i sapo formuar, është informuar për aktivitetin tonë ushtarak në Papaj. Aty për aty Sali Veseli ka caktuar tre persona, ermat e të cilëve për arsye të sigurisë së tyre personale nuk do t'i përmend publikisht, i ka pajisur me një letër përcjellëse të nënshkruar prej tij me pseudonimin "vetima" dhe i ka nisur me mision spiunazhi për të parë se si po përgatiteshim ne, çfarë masash sigurie kishim, kur e si do të hynim në terren etj. Këta tre persona gjetën në bashkëpunim të përsosur me Shik-un dhe me një grup eprorësh politk, që erdhën për të komunikuar me mua, Jashar Salihu, Azem Syla, "Qorri" Xhabir Zharku e Adem Grabofci. 

Për takimin tim me këta njerëz kam foluar në librin e parë. Bashkërendimi i tyre kishte si qëllim mbledhjen e sa më shumë informacioneve mbi ne, mbi format e organizimit dhe të furnizimit, por ata të tre personart e nisur nga Kosova kanë kontaktuar me mua, më kanë treguar edhe letrën shoqëruese dhe unë kam qenë dakort që ata të informoheshin për gjëra të përgjithshme, por një ditë ata u zunë duke vëzhguar fshehtas të dhëna ushtarake që ne i mbanim sekret, si për shembull llojin dhe sasinë e armatimit, numrin e ushtarëve dhe aftësitë e tyre. 

Njësia jonë e vëzhgimit i zuri me "pelë për dore" dhe gjatë pyetjeve ata u shprehën se kishin ardhur gjoja për të kthyer në Kosovë ata të rinj që sapo i kishin përcjellë familjet e tyre, pra gjoja ishin  në rolin e policisë ushtarake. Ata kanë pasur një telefon përmes të cilit komunikon me shefat e tyre. Edhe nga Shiku, tre drejtues të tij të rëndësishëm, nga Tirana, Bajram Curri dhe Tropoja erdhën për të parë e për t'u informuar se "si po na shkonin punët". "Interesimin dhe dashurinë e tyre vëllazërore" e kemi ndjerë në shpatulla gjatë gjithë kohës së Luftës, madje edhe sot në paqe. 

Pas dhënies së betimit, jam urdhëruar nga Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi, Ministri i Mbrojtjes për të filluar marshimin drejt Kosovës. Ka qenë e paraparë me urdhër që saktësisht me 22 qershor 1998, në ora 01.00, njësitë duhej të hynin në Kosovë. Këta njerëz  që përmenda, ata të tre të nisur prej Kosove, ata eprorët politik si dhe strukturat e Shikut, kanë qenë jo veç të informuaa saktësisht për orarin e lëvizjeve e tona. Për të garantuar që ne do të lëviznim atë natë, dhe do të binim  pre e skemës së tyre, disa oficerë të Shikut, kanë ardhur në kazermë dhe më kanë bërë presion, me këmbëngulje shumë të madhe duke më thënë se "sonte është nata e fundit për t'u larguar nga objekti". 

Në kufi ata kishin organizuar edhe një skuadër ushtarësh  për të na "pritur" pranë piramidës C2. Kjo skuadër kishte marrë urdhër që sapo njësitë tona të kalonin kufirin, ata të shtinin me breshëri në ajër, për të alarmuar forcat serbe të kufirit, për të na hedhur në pritë, përfundimisht për të na asgjësuar, për të sabotuar përpjekjet e MM dhe të Institucioneve të Republikës ë Kosovës. 

Duke nuhatur se gjithë asaj sjellje po i vinte era e një loje të pistë, e një komploti të poshtër me rrjedhoja shumë të përgjakshme, kam lajmëruar Krasniqin dhe i kam thënë se nuk do ta zbatoja urdhërin e tij për hyrje, pasi kisha vënë re se çka do të ndodhte. I garantova "emisarët" e Shikut se gjithçka do të bëhej siç e kërkonin ata, madje ua tregova edhe urdhërin, edhe planin e marshimit, të cilat ata i dinin prej kohësh. 

Të garantuar dhe të kënaqur ata i kanë dhënë urdhër skuadrës që na "priste" në kufi të kryente detyrën. Ata kanë pritur gjithë natën, por ne i jemi shmangur asaj kurthe duke i lënë me gisht në…edhe Shikun, edhe Veselin edhe eprorët politik, sigurisht edhe shkiet, që mezi prisnin të na grinin. 

Ndërrimi i planit ka sjellë çoroditjen e tyre, ndërkohë që ka realizuar me sukses marshimin e trupave për në Kosovë. Trupat tona kanë qenë të parat trupa të organizuara që kanë kaluar nga territori-politiko administrativ i Shqipërisë drejt Kosovës në 50 vjet. 



MEKANIZMAT MBROJTËS QË KEMI GJETUR NË RRAFSHIN E DUKAGJINIT, KANË QENË RUDIMENTARE 

Nuk është kurrë e tepërt të përmendet ndihma e jashtëzakonshme që ka dhënë fshati Jasiq dhe më vonë Isniq, (në Isniq jemi vendosur në shtëpinë e familjes Rexhahmetaj) për vendosjen e trupave, për mbështetjen morale, logjistike etj. Disa njësi të specializuara të policisë ushtarake të krijuara në terren kishin mbledhur informacion të vlefshëm ushtarak, (një prej këtyre njësive ka qenë e drejtuar nga Haxhnikaj). 

Ai informacion na ka vlejtur shumë për vlerësimin e situatës në të cilën ndodheshim dhe në të cilën do të zhvilloheshin aktivitet tona të së ardhmes. Këto njësi kanë mundur të identifikojnë të gjithë bashkëpunëtorët e Serbisë nëpër fshatrat e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, jo dyshime të kota se ky apo ai mund të ketë bërë këtë apo atë spiunim, por ekzistojnë fakte, dëshmitarë dhe prova konkrete për fajësinë e tyre si bashkëpunëtorë të Serbisë në fushatën e kësaj të fundit kundër shqiptarëve. Ne e kemi listën e tyre të plotë si dhe dëshmitë përkatëse, por ato nuk janë për botim. 

Gjatë kohës së veprimeve luftarake në Rrafsh të Dukagjinit ne i kemi neutralizuar ata njerëz, e kemi bërë të pavlefshëm bashkëpunimin e tyre. Fshati Isniq ka pasur një shtab të krijuar para mbërritjes sonë, me një organizim të mirë, të drejtuar me profesionalizëm nga ushtarakë aktiv dhe rezervë. Një rol të jashtëzakonshëm në këtë drejtim ka luajtur eprori Skender Rexhahmetaj i cili ka kontribuar shumë në profesionalizmin e njësive të atij fshti, të cilat arrinin deri në 300 ushtarë. Por mbi të gjitha fama e fshtit Isniq do të rritej nga fundi i verës së vitit 1998, kur me një heroizëm, mikpritje dhe organizim të përsosur mundi të përballojë vërshimin e 60 mijë civilëve të  përndjekur nga shtëpitë e tyre. 

Mekanizmat mbrojtëse që kemi gjetur në Kosovë, praktikisht në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, kanë qenë rudimentare, të bazuara kryesisht në njësite fshatrash, dhe organizimi më i lartë kanë qenë njësitet e mbrojtjes territoriale. Por në aspektin ushtarak, diferencat mes njësive të mbrojtjes territoriale dhe njësive operative janë shumë të mëdha në aspektin e aftësisë për të luftuar, sulmuar e mbrojtur një territor apo një numër të caktuar forcash të kundërshtarit. 

Tjetër gjë është patriotizmi dhe heroizmi apo trimëria personale, këto janë kategori që gjenden me shumicë edhe tek njësitë e mbrojtjes territoriale. Ky arsyetim nuk ka për qëllim të nënvleftësojë, ta paraqesë si të parëndësishme punën e bërë deri më atëherë, përkundrazi, për njësitë operative, prania dhe ndihma e forcave të njësive territoriale është jo rrallë jetike, me rëndësi vendimtare. Kjo gjë është provuar praktikisht edhe në betejën e Logjës. 

Fshatrat e Rafshit të Dukagjinit i kanër ofruar njësive tona djemtë dhe vajzat e tyre, për katër ditë njëitë tona janë shtuar me rreth 30 luftëtarë të rinj. Kjo shifër duket e ulët, por kemi qenë ne që kemi insistuar në shmangien e rrjedhjes së pakontrolluar të tupave. Ne nuk kemi dashur t'i dobësojmë njësitë territoriale të fshatrave. 

Ata na kanë ofruar edhe pjesë të armatimit që kishin blerë më parë, ne u kemi ofruar atyre përvojën dhe njohuritë tona, kemi organizuar dhe prefeksionuar njësitet e mbrojtjes territoriale, kemi shndërruar pikat e rastësishme të vrojtimit në linja të rregullta fronti. Kjo gjë ka mundësuar rritjen e sigurisë brenda territoreve tona, rritjen e mundësive për stërvitje dhe përgatitje për luftimet e ardhshme. 

Në këtë kuadër duhet të përmendet se ne kemi organizuar kurse stërvitorte të shkurtëra, nëpër të gjitha shtabet e fshatrave, kemi organizuare qitje luftarake për stërvitjen e rekrutëve të rinj, që nuk ia kishin haberin as armës, as plumbit. Ne në fakt kemi dhënë e marrë me njëri-tjetrin në mënyrë reciproke. Në vend të Rrustem Berishës si Komandant i Brigadës 131 që u vendos në Baran, u urdhërua Nazif Ramabaja. Deri në ato çaste marrëdhëniet tona me shtabin e Bardhaniqit, siç një het tashmë Shtabi i Ramushit, kanë qenë shumë të mira. 

Gjithçka bëhej me koordinim dhe marrëveshje. Brigada 133 vendoset në Bardhaniq. Komandant i saj ka qenë Kemajl Shaqiri. Por ky, me këmbëngulje më lutet që të mos e dërgoj atje. Arsyet se pse, ai i di vetë. Në këtë situatë kam emëruar Shemsedin Cekun dhe ai ka vazhduar komandimin e saj deri sa kalon në detyrën e re, kur formohet Zona e tretë Operative, si ndihmës i Komandatit për Njësitë e MT të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit. 

Komandën kësaj brigade e ka marrë pastaj Musa Gjakova. Edhe kjo brigadë konsolidohet, plotësohet me armatim dhe trupa, mbështet dhe mbahet nga qytetarët e zonës ku vepronte, dhe merr pjesë në luftimet e herëpashershme me forcat serbe, sidomos në mbrojtje të lugut të Dushkajës gjatë ofensivës së parë dhe të dytë serbe. 

Dëshiroj të përmend me këtë rast një fakt qe lidhet me numrat dhe emrat e brigadave. Pas tërheqjes sonë, ka filluar riemërimi i Brigadave, krijimi i zonave operative, ashtu siç kanë qenë të parashikuara të krijoheshin nga MM. Bie fjala kanë qenë të parashikuara gjashtë zona operative në të gjithë Kosovën, ashtu janë krijuar sot nga TMK-ja. Psh. Është krijuar "një brigadë e re" me numër 134 dhe i është vënë emri Jusuf Gërvalla. 

Manipulimi me shifra dhe emra ka qenë i sofistikuar, pasi janë përdorur jo vetëm pothuajse të njëjat njësi, por shtabi i brigadës 134, që kam drejtuar unë ka qenë i vendosur në lokalet e shkollës Jusuf Gërvalla. Brigadës 131 që ka vepruar në Baran, aty ku Adrian Krasniqi ka rënë dëshmorë, ata kanë krijuar një brigadë të re 131 dhe ia kanë vënë emrin Ardian Krasniqi. 

Nga kjo lojë me erma dhe numra të njëjtë brigadash kanë pasur për qëllim të përfitonin nga çdo gjë të mirë që kishim lënë ne prapa, të përvetësonin meritat që nuk u përkisnin, në të njëjtën kohë të injoronin, të hidhnin  pluhurmbi çdo gjë që ishte arritur nga ana jonë. 

Por tashmë është bërë e qartë për të gjithë se gjatë qëndrimit tonë në Dukagjinit, gjatë luftës dhe përpjekjeve tona, gjërat kanë shkuar më mirë, mirëkuptimi ndërmjet faktorëve politik dhe ushtarak shqipar në terren ka qenë në pikën e tij më të lartë, organizmi i mbrojtjes së popullsisë ka qenë më i përsosur, dëmet që i kemi shkaktuar armikut kanë qenë më serioze. 

Por një ecuri e tillë e punëve nuk u shkonte për shtat "gjeneralëve e komisarëve" të të ashtuquajturit Shtab i Përgjithshëm. E kam përmendur në librin  parë se çafrë qëllimi kanë pasur, si kanë vepruar dhe sesi e kanë pasur më me prioritet shkatërrimin e instuitucioneve të brishta të Republikës së Kosovës se luftën e drejtëpërdrejtë me forcat e pushtuesit. 



AHMET KRASNIQI: LUFTOJ KUDO QË TË MË KËRKOHET DHE NËN KOMANDËN E  KUJTDO VEÇ QË TË MOS KETË VËLLAVRASJE  

Për përpjekjet e jashtëzakonshme të kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit për të siguruar një unitet efektiv brenda faktorit ushtarak shqiptar, nuk është asnjëherë tepër të flitet. Kësaj radhe do të sjell për lexuesit një detaj të ri, një moment të rëndësishëm të përpjekjeve të tij për të garantuar respektimin e marrëveshjes se Osllos. Në mes të korrikut të vitit 1998 ministri Krasniqi ka kërkuar, përmes një të njohuri të tij, të takohej me ish-presidentin e Republikës se Shqipërisë, zotin Sali  Berisha.  Takimi është realizuar. 

Sipas dëshmitarit okular, organizatorit dhe realizuesit të takirmt, zotit Flamur Gashi, në atë kohë kryeredaktor i Radiokontaktit në Tiranë, kolonel Krasniqi, sapo ka shkelur në zyrën e zotit Berisha, në atë kohë shef i opozitës, ka thënë : "Zoti President, Ju paraqitet Ahmet Krasniqi, Ministër i Mbrojtjes i Republikës se Kosovës. E kam kërkuar me dëshirën time këtë takim. 

Ju falënderoj për kohën dhe vulinetin për të më pritur". Berisha e ka mirëpritur kortezinë, respektin dhe korrektësinë e paraqitjes se Ministrit Krasniqi. Ministri e ka informuar shkurtimisht për gjendjen duke thënë se raportet nga terrent ishin shqetësuese, se kishte mundësi shkallëzimi tensionesh brendashqiptare për shkak të mosrespektimit të detyrimeve të ndërmarra në kuadër te marrëveshjes se Osllos. 

Pastaj drejtpërdrejt ka kërkuar që ish- Presidenti Berisha të përdorte autoritetin dhe njohjet e tij me Adem Demaçin, përfaqësuesin politik te Shtabit të Përgjithshëm për të garantuar   respektimin e marrëveshjes se Osllos. Berisha i ka premtuar ministrit Krasniqi se do të bënte gjithçka brenda mundësive të tij për të kontribuar në uljen e këtyre tensioneve. Po ashtu, z. Krasniqi ka kërkuar edhe ndihmën e themeluesit te pluralizmit politik në Shqipërinë e pasiuftës, të deputetit dhe kryetarit të Komisionit Parlamentar për Mbrojtjen z. Azem Hajdarit. 

Takimi me të është organizuar përsëri me ndërhyrjen e gazetarit Flamur Gashi dhe që të dy, domethënë  Krasniqi dhe  Hjajdari  kanë preferuar që takimi i tyre të zhvillohej në një vend publik dhe është zgjedhur hoteli ,,Rogneri" i Tiranës. Ministri Krasniqi ka kërkuar që Azem Hajdari të influenconte me njohjet e tij tek një grup njerëzish te Shtabit të Përgjithshëm. 

Z. Hajdari shprehu gatishmërinë që të bënte maksimumin e mundshëm për të ndërhyrë pranë njerëzve që njihte që ata të hiqnin dorë nga sjelljet e egra bajraktariste e të rrezikshme për ardhmëninë e luftës. Vetëm pak ditë pas këtij takimi ministri Krasniqi është nisur për në veri të vendit, saktësisht në Kukës, për te inspektuar trupat dhe qendrat stërvitore dhe nga atje ka marrë vesh vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit. 

Vetëm pak ditë më vonë, do të pësonte edhe vetë të njëjtin fat. Vrasja e Hajdarit ka qenë një goditje e rendë morale dhe psikologjike për përpjekjet për liri. Ai ka qenë një njeri që inspironte shpresë dhe mbështetje. Te njëjtën shpresë dhe besim në garancinë e fitores e inspironte edhe aftësia profesionale, përkushtimi kombëtar dhe përpjekjet serioze të Ahmet Krasniqit. Ja sepse nuk është e nevojshme te kërkohen shumë më thellë arsyet e pushkatimit të tyre. 

Në fakt, njerëzit e të ashtuquajturit Shtab i Përgjithshëm në terren, nuk i respektonin detyrimet i marrë në kuadër të asaj marrëveshjeje, nuk respektonin  as  përfaqësuesin  e  tyre politik, përkundrazi tregonin një alergji të pajustifikueshme për te. Një sjellje të tilë arrogante dhe mospërfillëse ndaj Demaçit e kanë manifestuar pothuajse të gjithë ata që thirreshin nën Shtabin e Përgjithshëm, ndër ta edhe Haradinaj, Bislim Zyrapi etj. 



DILEMA E TËRHEQJES: 
KOHA PROVOI SE VEPRUAM DREJT! 

Dua të përqëndrohem edhe njëherë në tërheqjen time nga Rrafshi i Dukagjinit. Forcat serbe morën sinjalin jeshil! Do të thotë atyre u lejohej pastrimi i territorit të Kosovës nga të gjitha njësitë e armatosura, qofshin ato institucionale, qofshin ato vullnetare, qofshin njësi operative, qofshin mbrojtje territoriale. Serbët angazhuan trupat elite të Korparamatës 52, të armatës së parë dhe të dytë, në bashkëveprim me aviacionin, artilierinë e rëndë dhe batalionet e blinduara. 

Avionët ushtarak bombardues të tipit "Jastrebc" dhe "Orl" kanë sulmuar për herë të parë mbi fshatin Loxhë. Unë i kam përmendur tashmë lokacionet e brigadave dhe të trupave që kisha nën komandë. Më duhet të përsëris se civilët e shihnin shpëtimin e tyre vetëm nën mbrojtjen e brigadave tona. Ata kishin plotësisht te drejtë. Kujt kishin për t'i kërkuar dihmë ata veç nesh? Por, problemi nga ana ushtarake ka qenë tmerrësisht i vështirë për t'u zgjidhur. 

Civilët duke iu afruar trupave tona, shërbenin pa vetëdije si zbulues të pozicioneve tona para armikut, i cili menjëherë, sapo shihte diku përqendrime civilësh bombardonte ose me aviacion, ose me tanke, ose me artilieri! Ishte e pamundshme t'i shpëtosh civilët nga bombardimet. Ne kemi qenë të gatshëm dhe plotësisht të zotët t'i mbronim nga çdo sulm këmbësorie, nga çdo masakër që mund te shkaktohej nga dora e ushtarit shka, por ne nuk mund të mbronim askënd nga bombat, nga raketat dhe napalmi i hedhur nga avionët serbe. 

Sapo janë lajmëruar të plagosurit dhe viktimat e para të bombardimeve serbe, një pjesë e spitalit ushtarak që ndodhej në Kryshec, është transferuar në Prapaçan, ku kishim ngritur strehimore antiajrore. 

Gjatë gjithë kohës kam kontaktuar me mjekët e spitalit si dhe me ekipin e mjekëve shqiptarë nga Prishtina që bashkëpunonin me një ekip te Kryqit të Kuq Ndërkombëtar të Gjenevës për të mundësuar evakuimin e të plagosurve rëndë, të atyre që janë vierësuar nga mjekët si të plagosur shumë të rendë e që kishin nevojë për përkujdesje intensive, që nuk mund t’u ofrohej në kushtet e marshimit. 

Para se të bëhej largimi i të plagosurve nga spitali i Kryshecit kam folur me dr. Ilir Tolajn, disa herë, (dr. Tolaj ka qenë ne atë kohë drejtues i grupit që përmendëm me sipër)   dhe kemi rënë dakort se shpëtimi i të plagosurve prej grupit që ai drejtonte do te ishte i mundshëm vetëm pas largimit të trupave ushtarake. 

Kjo do t’u jepte dorë të lirëmjekëve shqiptarë dhe të huaj te thirreshin ne Konventën e Gjenevës për mbrojtjen e te plagosurve dhe të garantonin tërheqjen dhe shpëtimin e tyre. Ja se si rrëfen dr. Ilir 
Tolaj për këtë rast : 



"Shpëtimi i te plagosurve- prioritet i punës se grupit tonë" 

Pas dy dite pritjeje ne Pejë dhe pas përpjekjeve te vazhdueshme që përmes  mekanizmave ndërkombëtarë te na lejohej hyrja ne zonën e luftimve, kemi arritur ta realizojmë këtë gjë më 9 shtator. Spitali i Kryshecit qe nën kontrollin policor serb, pajisjet vidheshin e transportoheshin, ndërsa të plagosurit nuk gjendeshin me ne spital. 

Në Dubovik jemi informuar nga vendësit se të plagosurit rëndë gjendeshin në xhaminë e Isniqit. Aty kemi arritur në të njëjtën kohë me forcat policore serbe që kishin dëpertuar nga ana tjetër. Kemi hyrë ne xhami bashkë me kolegët e huaj dhe kemi vendosur që te mos ndaheshim me nga te plagosurit. Numri i tyre i saktë nuk me kujtohet, por kanë qenë mhi dhjetë veta. 

Pavarësisht prej kërcënimeve, kemi organizuar transportin e tyre me automjetet që kishim për ne spitalin e Pejës. Disa kolegë tanë te huaj kanë vazhduar kujdesin për ta ne këtë spital ndërsa mua, bashkë me dr. Shpetim Robaj dhe dr. Imer Aliun, me një përkthyese dhe një anëtar te stafit teknik ndërkombëtar na kanë shoqëruar me dhunë deri ne kufirin e Kosovës me Malin e Zi ku na kanë urdhëruar : Kurrë mos u ktheni me ne Kosovë. Pas mesnatës, OSBE dhe Kryqi i Kuq Ndërkombëtar kanë ndërhyrë dhe kanë mundur te garantojnë kthimin tonë ne Kosovë. 

Te nesërmen, kur jemi kthyer, kemi transferuar te plagosurit ne Prishtinë dhe është e vërtetë, herë pas herë ata edhe janë keqtrajtuar në spitalet e okupuara prej forcave serbe. Të plagosurit e nxjerrë nga zona e luftimit kanë qenë nën përkujdesjen  e Linda Bunjakut dhe zonjës Magy Brysson. Të gjithë ata janë liruar më vonë dhe kanë mbijetuar. 

Rasti i Ylli Morinës, me vdekjen e të cilit kanë luajtur aq shumë agjitatorët e majtë, është fatkeq për arsye të plagëve të pashërueshme që ka marrë në betejë dhe jo për shkak te "braktisjes" siç spekulohet. Ai, nga spitali i Prishtinës, me dëshirën e të afërmve të tij, është transferuar për në spitalin e Novi Sadit. Në atë udhëtim ai është shoqëruar edhe nga famiijarë të tij. Atje ai ka vdekur prej plagëve të pashërueshme". Kjo është e vërteta rreth gjithë atij rrebeshi shpifjesh që janë krijuar mbi të plagosurit e spitalit te Kryshecit. 

Pas një rivlerësimi te situatës luftarake në të cilën ndodhesha, kam vendosur të informoj të gjithë instancat e erporëve të mi ushtarakë dhe civilë, zotin Krasniqi, kryeministrin Bukoshi, nëpërmjet QIK-u dhe Enver Malokut dhe kam kërkuar ndërhyrjen e presidentit të Republikës që ky, me lidhjet e tija ndërkombëtare, të ushtronte sa të mundte presion që te paktën serbët të ndalnin aviacionin, i cili ishte duke bërë namin e viktimave.  Nga ana tjetër kam telefonuar edhe në New York. Kam biseduar me z.Hajdar Bajraktarin; ai është një qytetar shqiptar nga Lugu i Baranit, me një aktivitet të shquar kombëtar në SHBA. 

Ai ka marrë në telefon ambasadorin Hollbrook, që ky të ndërhynte pranë autoriteteve serbe për të ndaluar bombardimet. Bombardimet ne fakt janë ndalur pas dy-tri oresh duke shmangur njërën ndër masakrat më të  paimagjinueshme që do te mund të kishin ndodhur në Kosovë.  

Vetëm pak kohë me vonë, kam marrë kontakt me shefin e atasheve ushtarake të vendeve të OSBE-së Wolfgang Kaufmann, i cili më ka dhënë garanci në Lugun e Baranit në prani të Komandës së Mbrojtjes Territoriale të fshatrave të Lugut të Baranit, të Komandës se Brigades 131 dhe te një pjese të Shtabit të Zonës së Tretë Operative, se : nëse do të tërhiqeshim ne, mbi populisinë civile nuk do të ndodhte asnjë masakër. 

Pas këtyre shkëmbimeve të shpeshta, Ministria e Mbrojtjes për herë të tretë më ka urdhëruar të përgatis tërheqjen e trupave. Për procedurat teknike te tërheqjes kam folur gjerësisht në librin e parë. Nga ana strategjike, tërheqja është një ndër taktikat me te njohura të luftimit, shpeshherë më efektive sesa sulmi apo prita. Nga ana tjetër mundësitë për t'u furnizuar urgjent me municion dhe armatim, qenë praktikisht zero. Municioni që kisha, majftonte për te rezistuar 4-5 orë efektivisht pastaj... ! 

Mashtrimet dhe akuzat gjoja se Tahir Zemaj ka dorëzuar armët, janë jo thjesht të pavërteta, por janë akuza tipike të ndyra, pasi bëhen nga njerëz që ose kanë pasur shumë pak të bëjnë me luftën, ose nga individë që, për te mbuluar krimet e tyre, mundohen të hedhin baltë mbi të tjerët. Unë e kam thënë publikisht: Tahir Zemaj as nuk ka dorëzuar armë, as nuk ka urdhëruar njeri të dorëzojë armët. 

Për këtë gjë mund te dëshmojnë të gjilhë bashkëpunëtorët e mi, mund te dëshmojnë komandat e shtabeve të Mbrojtjes Territoriale, por mund të dëshmojnë edhe qindra - mijëra civilë të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit. E vetmja sallë gjyqi që mund t'i zërë dëshmitarët në favor të së vërtetës dhe në përkrahjen time, është hapësira e Zotit e quajtur Rrafsh i Dukagjinit deri në Malësi të Gjakovës. Por, ata që thurnin intriga bodrumeve të Nexhmie Hoxhës, apo zyrave te mykta te sigurimit te Koçi Xoxes në Tiranë, ata shpifnin atëherë, e vazhdojnë të shpifin edhe tani, sepse atyre liria e Kosovë ua xë frymën. 

Përfundimisht dua te theksoj edhe një herë: Une jam tërhequr me urdhër te Ministrisë se Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës. Nëse sot Ahmet Krasniqi nuk jeton më, jetojnë bashkëpunëtorët e tij ish Zv. Ministri Agim Mehmeti, ushtarakët Hilmi Nebihu e Ismet Ibrahimi si dhe shumë të tjerë që kanë deklaruar dhe deklarojnë vazhdimisht këtë të vërtetë. 

Une e kam zbatuar atë urdhër tërheqjeje, sepse unë kam zbatuar dhe zbatoj urdhërat e eprorëve te mi ushtarake dhe civilë, urdhërat e institucioneve te Republikës se Kosovës. Koha provoi se vendimi për t’u tërhequr ka qenë një vendim i drejtë, ushtarakisht i justifikuar.

TAKIMI ME AHMET KRASNIQIN NË TIRANË, RAPORTIMI IM PËR GJENDJEN NË TERREN, RAPORTI I MINISTRIT PËR ÇFARË KISHTE NDODHUR NË NDËRKOHË 

Në pritjen time kam vënë re se njerëzit kanë qenë shumë të prekur. Ata e dinin se në çfarë vështirësish qeshë gjendur unë në terren. Unë kam informuar me detaje nga më të imtat për gjithçka ka ndodhur në Kosovë, me vështirësitë dhe betejat e fituara, me theks të caktuar tërheqjen e sukseshme dhe shmangjen e masakrave mbi civilët. 

Pastaj kam raportuar mbi faktin e mbështetjes që u është dhënë njësive tona duke theksuar veçanarisht kontributin e fshtrave Isniq, Jasiq, Prapaqan etj. Kam vënë në dukje heroizmin dhe burrërinë e bashkëluftëtarëve të mi të rënë në beteja, por edhe të atyre që kishin mbetur gjallë, i kam shqiptuar me emra oficerët që i qenë bashkangjitur njësive tona, pastaj ata që na kishin penguar me në krye Sali Veselin, Naim Malokun, disa njerëz të mbrojtjes territoriale në fshatin Junik, personat që paraqiteshin si përfaqësues të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm, të gjitha këto i  unë i kam përmendur me emra në librin e parë. 

Zoti Ministër ka shprehur mirënjohjen e tij të thellë për të gjithë ata qytetarë që na kishin ndihmuar, për ata djem e vajza luftëtarë dhe eprorë ushtarak që na qenë bashkangjitur, duke shtuar se Kosova e lirë do t'ua mirënjihte kontributin. 

Ahmet Krasniqi ka folur për moszbatimin që i qe bërë Marrëveshjes së Oslos. 

Së dyti pengesat që kishte sjellë SHIK-u, rrëmujat dhe situata tepër e rëndë e sigurisë në Shqipëri. Pengesat në Mobilizimin dhe rekrutimin e trupave. Ministri ka theksuar se edhe brenda radhëve të MM ka njerëz që nuk ia donë të mirën Kosovës dhe janë në mënyrë indirekte me shërbimet e huaja. Ata njerëz që kishin hyrë me qëllime të caktuara, pas vrasjes së Ministrit janë imponuar me emra dhe mbiemra. Siç duket ministri e dinte, ishte i informuar për prezencën e tyre. 

Dua të vë në dukje edhe një fakt: pas vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqit, sikur u krijua frikë te disa njerëz që të qëndronin pranë meje, magjithëkëtë tërheqjen time e ndihmuan Besnik Gjukaj dhe Elton Brahimi nga Vlora. 



Kush i bllokonte armët që nevoiteshin për çlirimin e Kosovës? 

Ekzistonte një grup pranë sektorit Logjistik të LPK-së që merrej veçanërisht me pengimin e armatosjes së luftëtarëve shqiptarë të njësive operative të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. 

Ky grup duke vënë re kualitetin dhe sasinë e armatimit të porositur nga Ministriesë së Mbrojtjes, i cili, po të arrinte në terren dhe të përdorej në luftë kundër forcave serbe do të siguronte një epërsi të padiskutueshme ushtarake dhe morale te Forcave të Armatosura të Republikës së Kosovës. Do të thotë do të sigurohej epërsia e luftëtarëve shqiptarë të këtyre njësive ndaj atyre të Serbisë. Kjo gjë nuk mund të tolerohej nga LPK e cila kërkonte që më parë të shkatërronte konkurentin për pushtet brenda shqiptar, dhe këtë ta bënte nëpërmjet Serbisë, me shpresë se kështu do ta kishte më të lehtë të vinte në pushtet. 

Miopia e një lëvizjeje të tillë politike, ka qenë dhe është e rrezikshme për nteresat e kombit shqiptar, por për shtabet staliniste të LPK-së, pushteti personal është më i rëndësishëm se sa liria e kombit, përparësia ideologjike enveristo- staliniste është më e rëndësishme se sa pluralizmi politik dhe demokracia. 

Nga meesi i muajit qershor 1998 në  LPK ekzistonin të paktën tri fraksione kryesore që udhëhiqeshin nga Ibrahim Kelmendi, Xhavit Haliti dhe Muhamet Kelmendi. Që të tri këto grupe instruktoheshin nga komesarë specialë të Partisë Socialiste, të Qeverisë së Shqipërisë së asaj kohe, të Sherbimit Informativ Kombëtar dhe të shërbimeve speciale të ministrive të rendit dhe të mbrojtjes. 

Publikisht janë paraqitur emrat e Bedri Islamit, Koço Danajt, Dilaver Goxhaj, Shaban Brahaj, Fatos Klosi dhe një pjesë e mirë e komunikatave të fillimit në emër të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm janë përpiluar nga Shaban Sinani, ish-zëdhënës i Ramiz Alisë. 

Fraksioni i LPK-së, drejtuar nga Ibrahim Kelmendi, bashkëpunonte me pjesën tjetër të LPK-së, vetëm kur vinte puna për të bllokuar armatimin, për të bllokuar vprimtarinë e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. Një degë e këtij fraksioni qe instaluar në MM dhe përbëhej nga Xhafer Jashari, shef i logjistikës, zëvendësi i tij ka qenë Tahir Zejnullahu. Fadil Demiri, Ramadan Gashi, Binak Gashi, Agim Hazirin Skender Hasimi, Armando Arbana, Genc Kelmendi etj. Këta njerëz pas vrasjes së Ahmet Krasniqit kanë marrë fuqi të madhe në  Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes duke u bërë krahu i djathtë i ministrit të ri, zotit Bicaj. 

Për të ilustruar këtë të vërtetë po sjell edhe emrin e një nënoficeri Ramadan Gashi, që drejtonte të gjitha referimet. Të gjithë ushtarakët nga terreni raportonin para ministrit në prezencën  tij. Behxhet Mehmeti, (Bajrami) një njëri i LPK-së, jo fort i pastër para drejtësisë zicerane, vjeni dhe vepron pranë Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, ndërkohë që ministri Bicaj nuk bënte asgjë pa praninë e këtyre njerëzve. 

Vetë ish ministri mund ta shpjegojë më mirë pozitën e tij, veprimet dhe mos veprimet  në këtë drejtim. Të gjitha strukturat ushtarake të Shqipërisë, ushtria, policia, policia financiare, SHIK-u etj, kanë synuar shkurajimin e strukturave të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. 

Lind pyetja: pse armatimi, që blehet dhe u dërgohet njësive të Ministriesë së Mbrojtjes, duhej të kalonte përmes duarve të Nasim Haradinajt? Ministri Bicaj duhet të ketë një përgjigje për këtë pyetje të thjeshtë. Ministri duhet të ketë informacione se sa herë është shitur, se çfarë drejtimi ka marrë dhe ku ka përfunduar armatimi modern. Unë kam përshtypjen se i gjithë ky pështjellim është bërë në koordinim me Shtabin e Përgjithshëm të LPK-së. 

Për këtë shkak Ministria e Mbrojtjes është detyruar të armatosë njësitë e veta, 6 brigadat e vendosura në Verim me armatim të vjetër kinez e sovjetik. Në fakt të njëjtin fat kanë pasur edhe njësitë që përgatiste dhe armatoste Shtabi i Përjithshëm i LPK-së.Edhe armatimi i tyre ka qenë i të njëjtës kategori. 

Këtu duket loja e dyfishte që bënte qeveria e Fatos Nanos me luftëtarët shqiptarë, nga njëra anë i detyronte të blinin armatim të cilësisë së dobët nëpër Shqipëri, me një çmim marramendës, duke çarmatosur shqiptarët, nga ana tjetër i vinte luftëtarët shqiptarë në pozita inferiore armatimi me kundërshtarët e tyre serbë. Pra as Serbia nuk dëmtohej dhe shqiptarët e armatosur, tmerri i qeverisë së ardhur në pushtet me gjak, çarmatoseshin. 

Për armatimimn e ardhur nga importi, në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes  ekzistojnë dokumente, që, megjithëse i pajisur sipas të gjitha marrëveshjeve ndërkombëtare për kalime tranzit, për kalimin e tij na është dashur të paguajmë shuma ekstravagante pranë autorirteteve policore dhe të shërbimit informativ në port, për t'i kaluar në drejtim të veriut dhe më pas Kosovës. 

Ka pasur shtete që na kanë dhuruar armë, por që kërkonin garanci kalimi ilegal nëpër Shqipëri. Ne nuk kemi mundur t'i marrim ato armë pasi porti i Durrësit, Aeroporti i Rinasit dhe të gjitha pikat e hyrjes e daljes nga Shqipëria ruheshin me fanatizëm nga "bodigardët" e Serbisë në Tiranë. 

Po në atë takim janë marrë vendimet dhe janë caktuar njerëzit që do të merreshin me rimobilizimn dhe riorganizimin e brigadave të tërhequra. Ideja ishte përqëndrimi i tyre në një bazë stërvitore dhe përgatitja për aktivitetet e ardhme luftarake në terren. 

Shtabi Suprem ka përcaktuar detyrat duke më caktuar mua të merresha me detajet. Unë kam emruar eprorët Esat Ademaj, Skender Rexhahmetaj, Gjukaj, dhe Isuf Haklajn, që të bënin pranimin e ushtarëve dhe eprorëve, të bënin transportin e tyre për në Papaj, furnizimin e tyre me armë dhe uniforma dhe fillimin e rehabilitimit dhe stërvitjes së tyre. 



Qenë krijuar pesë baza stervitore, katër brigada të reja dhe dy njësi speciale 

Nga ana tjetër Ministri ka informuar se qenë krijuar edhe qendra të tjera stërvitore përveç asaj që kishim  pasur para 5 muajve. Të tilla qenë krijuar në Kolç, Kalimash, Babinë, Papaj dhe Viçidol. Qenë formuar gjithashtu edhe pesë brigada të tjera, 142, e drejtuar nga Fuat Ramiqi, Brigada "Skenderbeu", Brigada e Istogut, Brigada e komanduar nga Muharrem Rrahmanit dhe njësia diversanto vëzhguese e drejtuar nga Anton Çuni, Batalioni i Policisë Ushtarake i komanduar nga Hafir Hoxha. Në këto qendra stërvitore kishte filluar përgatitja, ristrukturimi i kazermave, pasi pranë ministrisë qe krijuar edhe një batalion për ndërtime. 

Këto punë qenë kryer, me shpirt në fyt siç thotë populli, pasi siç kam përmendur ekzistonte një strategji konstante bllokimi, me qëllime destruktive, pasi ata kishin vënë re se kualiteti dhe kuantiteti i armëve që kishim porositur ne, po të hynte në terren do të siguronte një epërsi të dukshme, do t'u garantonte forcave tona një rezistencë efektive kundër pushtuesit, do të mund ta kishte afruar edhe më shumë, vetë çlirimin e Kosovës. 

Por ata kishin frikë se kjo gjë do të sillte edhe fuqizimin politik të institucioneve shqiptare në Kosovë, gjë që ata i tmerronte, pasi të tjera plane kishin bërë për Kosovën e pas luftës. Ja sepse ata kanë bërë përpjekje për bllokimin e këtij armatimi. 

Destruktiviteti ka filluar qysh në procesin e mbledhjes së mjeteve prej bashkëatdhetarëve në diasporë. Veprimtarët e institucioneve të Kosovës u vunë në shënjestër të gangsterëve të LPK-së, komisionerët e tre përqindëshit, apo aksioneve të tjera financiare u kërcënuan edhe me likujdim fizik. 

Emrat e kërtyre veprimtarëve lakoheshin nëpër seanca obskurantiste hetimi nëpër bjeshkët dhe përrojet e Kosovës, ku hajnat e dikurshëm, të veshur me pushtet imagjinativ hetuesash, jepnin denime me vdekje në mungesë për veprimtarë shqiptarë që gjithë jetën ishin përpjekur për lirinë e Kosovës. 

Mund të përmend këtu disa emra njerëzish, klubesh dhe shoqatash shqiptare në mërgim që janë kërcënuar. Ramadan Gashi nga Amerika, Ilmi Gashi në Gjermani, shoqata e Bukëpjekësve nga Kroacia, Marian Pnishi nga Zvicra, Klubi shqiptarë "Kadri Zeka" në Sierrë, Shoqata "Vatra" në Amerikë etj                                       



Në Ministri u afruan njerëz të dyshimtë kombëtarisht por të besueshëm nga ana ideologjike 

Në fakt, afrimi i një njeriu të specializuar, e një ish ushtaraku profesionist siç ishte Xhafer Jashari presupozonte që logjistika të funksiononte më me efektivitet. Përveç profesionalizmit të tij, duke njohur edhe lidhjet që kishte me LPK-në, kryesisht ato familjare me Ibrahim Kelmendin, kemi menduar se do të mund të influenconte që të mos pengohej furnizimi i njësive luftarake, në fakt nuk ka ndodhur ashtu. Ne kemi pasur vështirësi edhe më parë, kur kemi pasur staf të kufizuar, por problemet nuk janë zgjidhur edhe pse numri i stafit të MM është shtuar shumë. 

Në këtë kontekst vlen të përmendet emri i njëfarë Skender Hasimit, që ka punuar në Sigurimin e MM, e cili me ndihmën e Shaban Brahës, një ish oficeri të vjetër të Sigurimit të Shqipërisë, ka kontribuar shumë në afrimin e njerëzve të dyshimtë për çështjen kombëtare, por ideololigjiksht të besueshëm për ta. 

Ne kemi arritur në fillim që me një numër shumë të vogël njerëzish të armatosim dhe uniformojmë njësitë e para operative, jo me ndonjë kualitet shumë të lartë, por gjithsesi në njëfarë mase kanë qenë të mirëpajisura. Më vonë, pra, kur prania e këtyre njerëzve të specializuar në MM do të thoshte më shumë armë, uniforma dhe municion për trupat tona, nuk ka ndodhur ashtu. Përkundrazi, sasi uniformash dhe armësh, që kanë qenë të planifikuara për njësitë operative, pa u konsultuar fare me shtabin e MM, janë dërguar në drejtime tjera. 

Për të ilustruar po përmend vetëm një fakt: Blerja e 2000 uniformave në Gjermani nga Xhafer Jashari, Fadil Demiri, Agim Haziri me paratë e MM-së. Prej tyre 1500 copë i dërgohen Xhavit Halitit, pesëqind Halil Bicajt. Për të mos spekulluar më gjatë sjell në evidencë fjalët që qarkullojnë se uniformat i kanë marrë falas apo me gjysmë çmimi, ndërsa faturat e paraqitura janë për uniforma të reja dhe të blera si të tilla. 

Është fakt që 1500 uniformat e përmendura nuk kanë shkuar për ta veshur Halitin dhe të afërmit e tij, ato kanë shkuar në Kosovë tek luftëtarët e lirisë, problemi është tek mënyra e përdorur, tek preferencat politike, ndërkohë që ushtarët e njësive tona kanë qenë shpesh herë pa unioformë dhe këpucë. 

Në këtë libër nuk kam ndërmend t'i nxjerr të gjitha faktet që ilustrojnë qendrimet e mia, nëse personat e përmendur do të polemizojnë, kundërshtojnë ose hedhin poshtë me sharje, siç e kanë zanat, konstatimet e mia, atëherë unë do të botoj shifra dhe fakte të pafund të këtij lloji që përmenda më lart. Dokumentet ekzistojnë. 

Një pengesë tjetër, e cila rezultoi të ishte e paramenduar mirë, ka qenë edhe rezistenca që i bëhej rikthimit tim në gjirin e MM. Siç kam shpjeguar, pas tërheqjes nga Kosova, kam pasur disa ditë pushim. Pastaj do të më duhej t'u bashkohesha trupave në Papaj për të filluar stërvitjen dhe përgatitjen e tyre për operacionet e mëvonshme ushtarake për çlirimin e Kosovës. Ritkhimi im është penguar me gjithfarë justifikimesh nga Halil Bicaj. 

Megjithatë unë kam vendosur t'u bashkangjitem trupave të brigadave 131, 134, 133 të Zonës së Tretë Operative, që, përveç Papajt, qenë vendosur edhe në qendrat e reja stërvitore në veri të Shqipërisë. Përpara se të vija unë, Xhafer Jashari me nja 15 eprorë të tjerë në MM mbajnë një takim me rend dite a të lejohet apo të mos lejohet kthimi i Tahir Zemajt pranë MM?  Pas debatesh është vendosur që të votohet. Kundër meje kanë votur Xhafer Jashari dhe Fadil Demiri, me justifikimin se ai nuk bën të vijë pasi… 

Para se të nisesha për në Papaj, për të marrë komandën e trupave të Zonës së Tretë Operative, komandant i të cilave isha, më është bërë një lojë shumë e madhe : te komandanti i brigades 131 Rrustem Berisha, kanë shkuar që t’i bëjnë presion ish-zëdhënësi i Shtabit te Përgjithshëm, Jakup Krasniqi. 

Takimi vetëm mes tyre ka zgjatur 3-4 orë dhe Jakupi ka ushtruar presion ndaj Rrustem Berishës që ky dhe oficerët e tjerë të bënin të pamundshmen për te penguar rikthimin tim ne komandë të trupave, rrjedhimisht të pengonin edhe influencën e institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës. Të njëjtën gjë e ka bërë edhe Azem Syla, me të njëjtin person; siç duket ata kishin vënë re se Rrustem Berisha qe një njeri me të cilin ata mund te "bisedonin". 

E keqja e kolegut Berisha ka qenë se ai nuk ka informuar asnjë prej kolegëve të tij oficerë te Brigades 131. Pse ? Ka qenë i kërcënuar ? Ka marre ryshfet apo ka qenë vullneti i tij i lirë ? Rrustem Berisha ua ka borxh bashkëluftëtarëve të tij, të gjallë dhe te vdekur, sidomos emrave të Sali Çekut dhe Agim Ramadanit, këtë sqarim. 



A e ka ditur H.Bicaj se ka po ia mbante Ministria e Mbrojtjes? 

Këto gjëra janë toleruar siç thashë edhe nga Ministri Bicaj me vetëdije apo pa vetëdije unë nuk dua të spekuloj, por disa javë më vonë, kur kam shkuar në Ministri për të takuar zotin Bicaj, një individ i LPK-së, një farë Bajram Gashi ka kërkuar me insistim që të merrte pjesë në takimin tim me Ministrin. 

Kur e kam pyetur se pse ai më është përgjigjur se "Duhet të marr vesh se çfarë do të bisedoni!" Ndërkohë zoti Bicaj është larguar nga Ministria duke më lënë vetëm dhe falë vetëm gjeturisë sime dhe ndihmës së disa shokëve e kolegëve brenda ministrisë kam mundur t'i shpëtoj një likujdimi të planifikuar brenda Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. 

Atentati ka qenë i planifikuar nga ky person dhe nga dy të tjerë. Falë zotit unë jam gjallë dhe nuk i jam ndarë punës e as që kam ndërmend t'i ndahem para kësilloj kërcënimesh. Atë ditë, veç jam dëshpëruar shumë. Ministria e Mbrojtjes po rrëshqiste me shpejtësi në anën tjetër. Ata edhe do ta kishin deklaruar publikisht si një fitore të tyre, pushtimin e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, një  gjë të tillë nuk e kanë bërë thjesht për arsye pragmatike, pasi kanë mundur nëpërmjet Ministria e Mbrojtjes  të shfrytëzojnë mjaft fonde të qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, që në kushte të tjera ka qenë thjesht e vështirë të shfrytëzoheshin. 

Por edhe një element tjetër është përdorur me dinakëri nga ky fraksion i LPK-së. Ibrahim Klemendi, Xhavit Haliti, LPK-ejcët dhe fraksionet e tjera  e dinin se çfarë mbështetjeje kishin Institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës tek qytetarët e saj. 

Ndaj ai ka dashur që duke u maskuar nën hijen e njërit prej këtyre institucioneve, Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, të fitonin kredibilitet politik pas luftës, duke iu shmangur kështu reaksionit negativ, që kishin dhe kanë qytetarët e Kosovës për shumicën e strukturave të LPK së, strukturave të Partisë Socialiste të Shqipërisë dhe elementëve greko-serbë në administratën shtetërore të Shqipërisë. 

Siç kam shpjeguar në librin e parë, unë mora vendimin dhe shkova pranë trupave të brigadave të Zonës së Tretë Operative në Papaj. Atje ka qenë i organizuar një atentat tjetër nga Nasim Haradinaj, për rrethanat e të cilit kam folur. Për të shmangur incidente të rënda jam larguar ngaaj dhe së bashku me kolegët e mi oficerë kemi vendosur krijimin dhe stërvitjen e një brigade të re në Mamurras, me emrin „Mërgimi“. 

Rishtas hyn në skenë Shefi i Logjistikës pranë Ministrisë së Mmrojtjes  Xhafer Jashari, i cili ka bërë të pamundurën për të më penguar, jo veç që nuk ka ndihmuar në sigurimin e uniformave, ambjenteve stërvitore, armëve e municionit, që e kishte për detyrë, por edhe ato që kemi gjetur vetë nëpërmjet burimeve të tjera, është munduar me të gjitha mjetet të na i ndalojë, të na sabotojë e pengojë ashtu edhe siç ndodhi në fund të fundit. 

Kur është rasti tek ky epror ushtarak, pra tek zoti Jashari, duhet theksuar se ka luajtur një rol shumë negativ porpagandistik kundër Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes. Njerëz e institucione vendase e të huaja që shfaqnin admirim për përpjekjet tona, që shfaqnin interes për të na ndihmuar, dekurajoheshin nga fjalori acid, nga deklaratat e papërgjegjshme të Xhafer Jasharit, i cili nuk linte njeri pa sharë në të gjithë hierarkinë civile dhe ushtarake të institucioneve të Kosovës.     

Ja sepse ministri Halil Bicaj e ka detyrim t’u përgjigjet disa pyetjeve për të cilat unë nuk kam të dhëna të mjaftueshmë, rrjedhimisht nuk dua as të spekuloj me to e këto pyetje janë : 

Z. Bicaj, a i zbatonte urdhërat e Inslitucioneve të Republikës apo të LPK-jcëve dhe urdhërdhënësve të tyre nga partia e themeluar nga Dushan Mugosha dhe Miladin Popoviçi në Shqipëri ? A ka qenë ministri Bicaj ideator dhe organizator i veprimeve dhe mosveprimeve që kanë penguar punën e Ministrisë se Mbrojtjes ? 

Me sugjerimin e kujt i mori ata bashkëpuntorë, pse nuk u konsultua asnjëherë me bashkëpunëtorët e tij të emëruar sipas hierarkisë ushtarake e të pranuar nga te gjithë ? Nga është nisur ministri Bicaj për të emëruar Ramë Marajn shef te zbulim-kundërzbulimit te Ministrisë se Mbrojtjes, kur dihej publikisht se kush ishte ai ? Cila është përgjegjësia e ministrit Halil Bicaj dhe shefit të zbulim-kundërzbulimit te Ministrisë se Mbrojtjes Ramë Maraj rreth fatit te papërshkrueshëm tragjik të marshimit te Brigades ,,Mërgimi" në drejtim te Kosovës (përshkruar ne librin e pare)? 

Megjithatë më duhet të theksoj se ndaj meje nuk është bërë thjesht luftë personale, lufta ndaj meje nuk pasur thjesht si qëllim shkatërrimin tim fizik, jo, ajo kryesisht drejtohej kundër institucioneve që përfaqësoja, kundër institucioneve nën urdhërin dhe autoritetin e të cilave veproja, lufta kundër këtyre institucioneve ishte luftë kundër vullnetit të qytetarëve të Kosovës, ishte luftë në të njëjtin front me Serbinë, ndaj kur më është dashur të luftoj kundër Serbisë më është dashur të luftoj edhe kundër pengesave të tilla që krijoheshin nga vegla ose shërbëtorë, qoftë edhe të pavetëdijshëm të Serbisë.

Vazhdon >>

----------


## Nice_Boy

Te gjitha fshatrat e rrafshit te Dukagjinit kanë dhënë kontribut te shquar ne përpjekjet për liri. Me duhet te theksoj kontributin e fshatrave Isniq, Strrellc I Epërm e i Ultët, Prapaçan , Broliq, Kryshec dhe i tërë Lugu i Baranit. 

Ne Lugun e Baranit janë shquar këta individë: Rrustem Shala ne kuadër te logjistikës ka ndihmuar shumë brigadën 131, Nikë Krasniqi i Nepoles nga pozita e komandantit te Shtabit te Mbrojtjes Territoriale ka mbajtur lidhje te forta mes njësive operative dhe mstitucioneve informuese te qeverisë se Republikes se Kosovës. 

Ai, se bashku me Rrok Berishën, kanë informuar për gjithçka. duke garantuar një transparence te lartë dhe një  informim efektiv, te saktë e frymëzues për trupat dhe populisme civile. Agim Krasniqi i fshalil Vranoc ka ndihmuar shtabin e Brigades 131 me pajisje teknike dhe material sanitar. Maxhun Smajii ka informuar me korrektësi dhe guxim mu nga vijat e frontit. Skender Çeku, një komandues i njësive te mbrojtjes territoriale, është shquar sidomos ne organizimin e mhrojtjes se pjesës se Morinëve te Loxhës gjatë   betejës me te njëjtin emër. 



Shënime nga Ditari i Major Nazif Ramabajës 

…Me rënien e territ, filluam marshimin në drejtim të Kosovës duke përmbushur qëllimin e fazës së dytë të marshit, për të mbërrijur në fshatin Jasiç. Gjatë  kalimit të kufirit Shqipëri-Kosovë nëpër  Rrasë te Zogut  takuam disa grupe të ushtarësh të cilat kishin humbur rrugën dhe nuk [1]dinin kah t’ia mbanin. Kur i pyeta, se kush ishte udhëheqësi i tyre, disa m'u përgjigjën  "Togeri", e disa të tjerë më thanë Qergashi, (dihet se këta emra ishin pseudonime). 

Duke u lëshuar nga Rrasa e Zogut, afër kufirit, takuam një grup tjetër gjithashtu të humbur, i cili hapi zjarr dhe vetëm falë gjakftohtësisë sonë, nuk erdhi deri te konfontimi (të luftimi mes veti). Kur vërejtëm se flisnin shqip i ftuam të na  bashkangjiteshin. Kështu të gjitha këto grupe ushtarësh  të humbur i pranuam në kolonë dhe vazhduam marshin ditor, i cili zgjati njëmbëdhjetë orë e gjysmë. 

Ishte ky një marsh i gjatë dhe i mundimshëm pa ushqim, të ngarkuar edhe deri në pesëdhjetë kilogram. Vetëm me ujë, që na e kishte falur natyra, e mbanim shpirtin. Në orët e hershme të mengjesit (07.00) arritëm në fshatin Jasiç dhe në grykën e maleve pamë të ikurit nga zonat e luftës, nga fshatrat e kumunës se Deçanit, Batushës, Vokshit, Pobergjës etj. 

Kolona e brigadës marshonte, në ballë të saj ushtaraku Farush Thaçi mbante flamurin luftarak të brigadës 134 me shqiponjën dykrenare ngjyrë të zezë, në mes të sfondit gjyrë gjaku me shkronja të arta mund të lexohej UÇK, në dy anët e shqiponjës brigada 134, ndërsa FA dhe dy duar të shtërnguara nën shqiponjë. Ku ishte flamur lufte. 

...Banorët e fshatit Jasiç na pritën aq bukur sa qe ishte e papërshkrueshme për momentin. Me të mbërritur në fshat ndodhi një incident i vogë, disa të armatosur rrëzë pyllit hapën zjarr mbi kokat tona kjo ishte nje shenjë e keqe për ne dhe ne në brendi të fshatit u detyruam t'i zëmë pozicionet. 

Më vonë mësuam se ata të cilet kishin hapur zjarr ishin disa individë të cilët kishin shprehur pakënaqesi për ardhjen tonë. Pas vendosjes në fshat, bashkevendasi i cili na afroi mikpritje me emër Osman në një moment qajti dhe tha se ky fshat kurrë nuk e ka ndier veten më të gëzueshëm në histori. 

Pas mbërritjes në fshatin Jasiç me 25 qeshor menjëherë kontaktuam me shtabin e Junikut dhe Rrafshit te Dukagjinit, morëm ultimatumin që deri në orën 18.00 po të njëjtës ditë "të ktheheni kah keni ardhur, sepse jeni ushtri tjetër dhe keni ardhur në territor të çliruar nga të tjerët". 

Gjatë bisedimeve na u ka parashtruar kushti që të hynim nën komandën e tyre dhe se shtabi i Rrafshit të Dukagjinit do të na sistemonte nëpër njësitë e tyre, siç e parashikonin ata se ishte e nevojshme dhe nuk pranonin kurrësesi ekzistencën e shtabit qeveritar jashtë Kosovës dhe as njësinë tonë s'e pranonin si të tillë. 

Këtë në mënyrë të vrazhdë e theksonte Ramush Haradinaj, Sali Veseli (Vetima) i cili ishte ushtarak dhe kishte hyrë dy javë para nesh per të na sistemuar, ndërsa Naim Maloku (Topi) edhe ky ushtarak e bëri në një mënyrë më diplomatike, sepse njihej me disa eprorë dhe se edhe ky kishte punuar në mënyrë institucionale deri vonë, por në momentin e fundit vendimin për të hyrë në Kosovë e kishte marrë vetë. 

Ne ua dërguam përgjigjen se ultimatumi eshte i pa pranueshem, për bisedime erdhi prap Naim Maloku, Sali Veseli dhe Lum Haxhiu (pseudonim) emrin e vërtetë e kishte Hajdin Abazi dhe me të njihesha nga Suedia, por ky nuk prezentohej kurrë me emrin e vërtetë. Në pyetjen time se a e di se ç'ka ke thënë në Suedi, se do të punosh natë e ditë për ta arritur një bashkim, ai m'u përgjigj, po Nazif edhe tani e kam këtë mendim, por ju jeni të vonuar dhe keni ardhur në terren të lirë. 

Hajdin Abazi për mua e Lum Haxhiu për të tjerët kryente detyrën e oficerit për moral në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit. Që të dy kërkonin që t'u nënshtroheshim urdhërave të shtabi te Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, i cili ishte formuar me 23 qeshor po të njëjtën ditë, kur ne kishim filluar marshin për të hyrë në Kosovë . Pas shumë bisedimesh dhe peripecish ne grupi i oficerëve së bashku me bërthamën e brigades 134 vendosëm qe t'u iknim provokimeve dhe të marshonim për në Isniq, Prapaçan. 

Me 02 korrik u mbajt një takim pune me komandantët e brigadave 134, 131, 121 me përfaqësuesit e zonave, në Isniq dhe për nder të dy korrikut deklaratës kushtetuese të Republikës të Kosovës. Tubimin e hapi Tahir Zemaj, i cili i njoftoi të pranishmit Rrustem Tetën, Gani Gjukën dhe Skender Rexhahmetajn mbi qëllimet dhe aktivitete e këtyre tri brigadave dhe informoi.  Rrustem Teta nuk njihte kurrfarë shtabi në Tiranë dhe as qeveri, as Ministri të Mbrojtjes nëse nuk i mbath çizmet, gjithashtu nuk njeh kurrfarë presidence as qeverie nese nuk vjen në zonë të lirë. I vetmi Rrustemi kundërshtonte të hynte në sistemin institucional. 



Vlerësimet për betejën e Loxhes 

...Ka qenë beteja me e madhe e fillimit të luftës, pra beteja e Loxhës la pas vetes një moral të pathyeshëm dhe krijoi mitin se është një ushtri superiore, ndërkohë qër qe e përbërë nga ushtarët e Brigadës 134, luftëtarë të Loxhës se Morinëve dhe vullnetarë të ardhur nga fshatrat e tjera. Armiku la tanket m fushën e betejës, filloi të largohet edhe nga kazerimt dhe qyteti i Pejës, duke shushuritur se ra edhe Peja. 

Të vetëdijshëm se nuk kishim força dhe armatim të mjaftueshëm për ta mbajtur qytetin, vendosëm ta fortifikojmë, ta minojmë dhe ta forcojmë Loxhën në mënyrë që të bëhet e padepërtueshme për armikun dhe këtë e bëmë. Armikut iu desh të bëjë përgatitjen e sulmit të dytë mbi Loxhë për një muaj e gjysmë me shfrytëzimin e aviacionit bombardues, përdorimin  helmeve kimike të tipit si në Srebrenicë në vitin1995. 

...Pas retrerimit që ishte bërë një natë më parë, pra më  09.07.98, në kryerjen e kujdestarisë ishte eprori Shaban Draga, i cili ishte caktuar me eprorin Esat Ademajn për të shkuar në Lugun e Baranit dhe për t'u dhënë ndihmën e nevojshme shtabeve rajonale që nënkuptonte në çfarë shkalle janë bërë përgatitjet e vijave të para të pozicionit dhe mënyra e organizimit të sistemit te zjarrit, duke përfshirë edhe fotifikimin dhe masat të cilat janë marrë në punët xhenerike dhe maskimin e tyre, sipas marrëveshjes që kishim bërë gjatë bisedimive në Llukë të ulët me Rramush Haredinajn, Sali Veselin (vetimën),  Rrustem Tetën në njërën anë dhe Tahir Zemën, Kemajl Shaqirin dhe meje, Nazif Ramabajën ku ndër të tjerat kishim ra në dakort që eprorët të shpërndahen gjatë ditës nëpër shtabe të fshatrave dhe të ndihmojnë në organizimin e një siteve, mësimin dhe njohjen me armatimin dhe mënyrën e përdorimit te tij, funksionimin dhe gjëndjen e armatimit ekzistues. 

Biseda ishte herë herë e ashpër nga ana e Sali Veselit "vetimës" të cilën e kishim inçizuar në tërësi dhe pas ndërhyrjes sime duke e shpjeguar nevojën e bashkimit të të gjitha forcave ushtarake dhe qëllimin e ardhjes së këtij grupi kaq të madh me 23 eprorë, për organizimin dhe riorganizimin e njësiteve duke filluar që nga kreu d.m.th. brigadat, e më poshtë deri te skuadrat, dhe duke mos ua mohuar të pranishmëve meritat për qëndrueshmërinë e tyre prej fillimit të luftës e gjer tani. 

Momenti Tahir Zemaj theksoi se kishte ardhur momenti për një organizim institucional dhe të mirfilltë, me shti në përdorim kuadrin profesional ushtarak dhe për formimin e njësiteve operative me karakter sulmues me një qëllim të vetëm të çlirohej çdo pëllëmbë e Kosovës sonë martire. 

Ai theksoi gjithashtu nevojën e shtrirjes së aktivitetit të katër brigadave me qendra: një në Prapaçan, e dyta në Baran dhe e treta në Dushkajë, konkretisht Bardhaniq dhe e katërta në Rekë të Keqe me mendim se këto brigada ishin të kompletuara me strukturën komanduese ushtarake. 

Ky ishte kompromisi i bërë, edhe pse në fillim, me të hyrë në Kosovë këto njësite operative kishin plane të përpunuara mirë, por për të bërë luftë të përbashkët pa kushtëzime, që brigada 121 me bërthamën e saj të mos dërgohet në territorin e Drenicës, ku më vonë u dërguan dy eprorë të cilët kishin paraparë te formojnë bërthamën e kësaj brigade e këta ishin Kemajl Shaqiri dhe Shaban Draga. 

Pasi bëra zëvendësimin e Shaban Dragës në detyrë të kujdestarit të repartit në Prapaçan, i cili shkoi me Isat Ademajn në Lugun e Baranit në marrëveshje me Tahir Zemën bëra të gjitha përgatitjet për formimin e GAB-it (grupi artilerik i brigadës) që përbëhej nga tetëmbëdhjetë ushtarë  të zgjedhur nga më të mirët dhe gjashtë minahedhësa 80.mm, kjo mund të merret si datë për formimin e njësitit artilerik 10.07.98 

Pas gjithë këtyre  marr e mos-marrëveshtjeve, të nesërmen pra me 11.o7.98 është sulmuar Strellci nga ushtria, policia dhe paramilitarët serb. Shpejt është bërë mobilizimi i disa personave me në krye Tahir Zemën dhe Gani Gjukën, i cili ishte përgjegjës për atë territor dhe gjatë tërë kohës së zhvillimit të operacioneve i kam përcjellur në motorol 16 kanalëshe, të cilën e kisha fituar personalisht dgjatë luftës ne Loxhë. Armiku i la të vrarë dy policë dhe dy të tjerë të plagosur. një sitë e armikut kaluan në defensivë dhe u bë çrregullimi total i tyre, përkundër rastit tonë që ishim të gjithë një në vijën e frontit. 

Siç dalin kërpudhat pas shiut edhe disa trima lajmëroheshin pas ofensivave të armikut, kur mbretëronte një qetësi relative, duke u mburrur se sa shkije i kishte mbytur ose merreshin me boshatisjen e shtëpive duke i plaçkitur. Por megjithatë Strellci u mbrojt dhe njësitet operative të UÇK-së treguan vendosmëri të fortë në luftë kundër barbarëve serbë dhe u ngritën dhe më shumë në nivelin ushtarak. 

Edhe pse kishim mospajtime në mes veti prapë se prapë gjenim diçka të përbashkët dhe kjo ishte qëndresa dhe rezistenca ndaj shkaut, duke i shfrytëzuar të gjitha mundësitë që kishin në disponim në rajonin e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, në momentet e mësymjes të forcave ushtarako-serbe, të gjithe së bashku gjendeshim në front e kjo ishte e përbashkët, në çastet më të vështira na „bashkonte“ armiku. 

Për këtë me 12.07.98 në ora 13.00 në Vranoc të Vogël, në prani të shtabeve të më se dymbëdhjetë fshatrave të Lugut të Baranit, luftëtarëve të këtyre fshatrave  si dhe në prani të Rramush Haredinajt, Sali Veselit "vetimës", Rrustem Tetës dhe oficerëve të njësiteve operative Isat Ademajt, Musa Dragës dhe Nazif Ramabajes  u  dakorduam që brigada 131 të vendosej në Baran. 

...Diku rreth orës 19.00 në Vranoc u mbajt mbledhja me dymbëdhjetë fshatarë më qëllim që të caktohej se ku do te vendosej njësiti me të gjitha organet e veta, rekrutimi i ushtarëve nga shtabet në komandën e brigadës, formimi i bërthamës së policisë ushtarake me angazhimin dhe ndihmën e shtabeve te fshatrave, caktimi apo lajmërimi i një personi i cili kishte për ta kryer detyrën e vozitësit të komandantit të brigadës dhe të ishte njohës i mirë i zonës dhe rrethinës, formimi i grupit të emergjencës e në këtë kuadër edhe të logjistikës. 

Pas informimit të të gjithë të pranishmëve për karakterin dhe detyrën e njësiteve operative të UÇK-së dhe zonës që ishte komplet Lugu i Baranit prej fshatit Raushiq deri te Kpuzi, Drini i Bardhë, u lajmërua vozitësi me gjithë kombi për fillimin e aktiviteteve, vozitjen e komandës së brigadës, kontrollimin e tërë zonës dhe vijave të para të zjarrit, e ky ishte Zymer Sefaj nga fshati Kodraliq, jurist që u lajmërua vullnetarisht ta kryejë këtë detyrë kaq të rëndësishme, të cilën e kreu me përpikmëri dhe angazhim maksimal, herë herë duke e rrezikuar edhe veten, sepse përveç detyrës së vozitësit, njohësit të zonës kishte edhe detyrën e sigurimit të Shtabit të Brigades, truprojes, shpërndarësit të informatave të rëndësishme me karakter luftarak. 

Lajmërimi i Zymer Sefajt ishte shpëtim i madh për komandën e brigadës, ku merrnin pjesë tre eprorë Isat Ademaj, Musa Draga dhe Nazif Ramabaja, si dhe një ushtar e ai ishte Sinan Shala nga fshati Dubovik. 

Kjo ishte bërthama e brigadës që kishte për detyrë imformimin, organizimin dhe zhvillimin e të gjitha aktiviteteve ushtarake në bashkëpunim me shtabet lokale në zoeën që mbulonte ajo. U mor vendim që të vëzhgohen objektet, fabrika dhe shkolla e Baranit. Pas caktimit të objektit të repartit ushtarak menjëherë filloi pranimi i rekrutëve, ushtarëve të cilët arrinin të përzgjedhur nga shtabet lokale të zonës së brigadës. 

Më pas u bënë vizita në fshatrat Gllogjan, Nepole, Buqan dhe u bë kontrollimi i sistemit të organizimit të zjarrit në vijat e para, ndërsa në Gllogjan është bërë tubimi informativ me shtabin e fshatit, me Zef Kamerin, Pal Kocin, Rrok Berishën dhe të tjerë, ndërsa në Buqan me të gjithë fshatarët, ku shpjeguam detyrat e brigadës në zonën përkatëse dhe nevojën e pjesëmarrjes së tyre në kryerjen e detyrimeve që parashtroheshin para njësiteve operative dhe shtabeve lokale. 

Pas dy ditësh, pra me 14.07.98 brigada filloi të rritet numerikisht, erdhën 65 ushtarë, me të cilët u formuan njësitet siç jane batalionet I, II, dhe III, kompanitë, togat dhe skuadrat. Në brigadë u angazhuan Cuf Krasniqi nga fshati Vranoc Komandant i kompanisë dhe Musa Krasniqi komandant toge, i cili ishte mësues. 

...Bëra vizitën te eprori i plagosur Faruk Xhemajli dhe vizita në Strellc dhe Loxhë. Ardhja e brigadës 121, të dytë siç e quanin në Gllogjan, tentimi i vendosjes së tyre në atë fshat, demonstrimi i forcës pa nevojë nga disa personave nga Jabllanica shkaktuan largimin e tri familjeve nga shtëpitë e tyre siç u njoftova nga biseda ime me shtabin ndër të cilët qenë Pal Koci dhe Rrok Berisha. 

U premtova se brigadat do të vendosen në zonat përkatëse dhe se ky problem do të evitohet së shpejti dhe se mund të ketë ndodhur ndonjë mosmarrëveshje. Filluan të zbatohen në praktikë dhënia e detyrës që shtabet e fshatrave t'ua dergojnë ushqimin në repart ushtarëve, fillimi i mësimit me ushtarë, njohja e armatimit që zotëronin etj. 

Në mënyrë vullnetare u vu në shërbim të ushtrisë  vetura mercedes 240 m-79 nga Tal Ibrahim Krasniqi. Pas mosmarrëveshjes se cili njësit të veprojë në Lugun e Baranit, kishim caktuar një tubim në Gllogjan, ku do të merrte pjesë edhe Rramush Haradinaj në orët e mbrëmjes. Tubimi u mbajte sipas planit të paraparë. 

Që në fillim Rramushi shpjegoi se mosmarrëveshja është evituar dhe se ju keni pasur të drejtë, se në këtë zonë do të veprojë brigada e III-të, pra e 131-ta dhe se të tjerët kanë marrë për detyrë të shkojnë në lokacionin e Dushkajës në Dashinoc. Rramushi bëri shpjegimin e luftës së UÇK-së deri më tani ashtu siç kanë ditur e mundur dhe bëri prezantimin e ardhjes së forcave të reja që do të bashkangjiten dhe ndihmojnë në luftën e mëtejshme. Pastaj fjalën e mora unë si ushtrues i detyrës së komandantit të Brigadës. 

Pas informimit që bëra dhe njoftimit me fshatarët theksova: « Ka ardhur koha që të bëhet një riorganizim i luftës sonë çlirimtare dhe këtë duhet ta kuptojë çdonjëri prej nesh. 

Duhet që pas riorganizimit dhe formimit të njësiteve operative, të cilat do të kenë jo vetëm karakterin e mbrojtjes së pragut të shtëpisë si deri tani, por karakter thjesht sulmues, ku çdo pëllëmbë e territorit të çliruar do t'u dorëzohet shtabeve lokale përkatësisht mbrojtjes territoriale ». 

Ne mbremje rreth ores 18.00  patem një  takim pune me Ramush Haredinajn, Sali Veselin « Vetima » Rrustem Teten, Nazmi Ibrahimi te Jabllanices se Leshanit, Fadil Nimanit « Tigeri », Tahir Zemes dhe meje Nazif Ramabaja. Kjo ishte edhe një  shenje dhe pergjigje per te gjithe ata te cilet pyesin se pse nuk keni bashkepunuar ne mes forcave qe vepronin dhe atyre qe hyne ne Kosove. 

Bashkepunimi egzistonte, por rrjeti i atyre te cilet nuk e dinin kete bashkepunim ishte i madhe si ne Kosove ashtu edhe jashte saje, e ne ket rrjete mernin pjese shume emisare te cilet ishin « turist » te kesaj lufte dhe gjenin perfitimin e tyre nepermes fjaleve te medha, shpifjeve dhe intrigave te ketyre « turisteve ». Ramush Haredinaj hapi ket takim pune duke i ardhur keq qe nuk jemi takuar një  here ne jave ku kemi nevoje dhe duhet te takohemi. Per ket takim ram ne takort qe ti shqyrtojme keto çeshtje: 1. Gatishmerija luftarake 2. Morali Luftarak 3.Logjistika 4. Detyrat e njësiteve. 



Ofensiva e armikut në Lugun e Beranit 

Sipas te gjitha informatave qe posedonim, nepermes vezhgimeve dhe opergjimeve te organizuara ne komanden e brigades pritej qe te sulmohen fsatrat e Lugut te Baranit ne oret e hershme te mengjesit, pra me dy gusht, qka me vone gjate analizes se kesaj ofenzive u tregua se ishte e vertete, sepse fshatrat e Qeskoves dhe shtabi i ketij fshati, kishin ndegjuar dhezjen e tankeve dhe zhurme te madhe ne oret e hershme te mengjesit, pra ne ora kater (4.00) qe vinte nga Dullova. 

Diku rreth ores dhjete e tridhjete (10.30) ne komanden e brigades u lajmerua « Magjupi »- Lah Ibrahimi nga shtabi i Jabllanices se dushkajes i cili defilonte perreth repartit ushtarak vetem vetem kur ishte ne situate te veshtire dhe ku ndiente nevojen per tu reklamuar. 

Sipas ketij « Magjupi » Lahi Ibrahimit : Qeskova dhe Kepuzi nuk bine ne duar te armikut, ndersa gjysem ore pasi duke ikur me vetura se bashku me « fytin »dhe dy vajza lane fshataret ne meshire te armikut dhe u largua ne drejtim te Gllogjanit te rekes duke lajmeruar se qeskova ra d.m.th. forcat ushtarako-policore dhe paramilitaro-mercenare hyne ne fshat. 

Sjellja e ktille e ketij komandanti  revolucionar i cili me pare kishte qene pretenden per tu bere komandant ne Rrafshin e Dugagjinit, pershkak se shtabi i Jabllanices ishte themeluar i pari dhe se keta kishin merita, per te udhehequr i perkiste diletantizmit ushtarak, qe te tille pretenden e kishte ne permasa te medha. 

Duke e kuptuar se ne qfare situate te veshtire ushtarake gjindemi, beme organizimin e te gjitha forcave, per ti dal balle kesaj ofenzive, ndame detyrat dhe ishim ne sherbim njezet e kater deri ne dyzet e tete ore pa nderpre. Fillimisht muarem informacione nga sistemi i pergjimit te cilin e kishim formuar ne brigade, me nje motorol-16 kanaleshe, ku zbulonim fekvencat dhe benim te mundur qe te lidhemi ne to edhe me mjete t`jera te nderlidhjes. Pergjimet u bene ne keto fekvenca-kanale : Te cilat i deshifruam se shpejti dhe na mundesuan qe te bejme percjelljen e operacioneve luftarake-ofenzive se armikut. 

Gjate verejtjes se ketyre frekvencave-kanaleve, kodeve dhe shifrave jepe te nenkuptoje se kishim te bejme me një  kundershtare mire te organizuar ushtarakisht dhe teknikisht. Ne ket sulm perveq tankeve, autobilindave, pragave, mjeteve te lehta mekanizues, kamijoneve ushtarak-dajcave merrnin pjese edhe kamijone 8211; maune te cilet u perdoren per logjistike, transportimin e ushqimit. 

Ne sulm merrnin pjese : Forcat ushtarak, policore, paramilitaret e tigrave te « Arkanit » dhe çetnikeve te sheshelit, mercenarët rusë, belorus dhe ukrahinas, me një  fjale një  expedite shkaterrimtare e cila kishte planifikuar pastrimin etnik te kosoves duke zbatuar planin e tokes se djegur. 

Verejtje : Te gjitha fjalet e pergjuara jane te perkthyera (shih origjinalin e fletores zyrtare te N.R). Pas fillimit te granatimeve te Çeskoves beme formimin e një siteve intervenuese, te kater grupet te cilat i kishim ushtruar me pare, u mbajta pese minuta ore morale siq e kishim praktikuar para qdo interenimi luftarak, me potencimin e ndermarrjes se veprimeve luftarake sipas planit te parapare : 

Njesiti ne sulm me qellim qe te bllokohet trekendeshi i udhekryqit rrugor Nepole-Çeskove dhe Nepole-Kepuz, ndaljen e forcave ushtarako-policore dhe paramilitaro-mercenare serbe ne menyre qe te formohen kushtet per te kaluar ne ofenzive dhe largimin e armikut nga zona pergjegjese e brigades. Per evitimin e ketij sulmi angazhuam edhe disa luftetar te fshatit Buqan si dhe ardhja ne ndihme te një sitit operativ nga Bardhaniqi. 

Siq deklaroj : « Gani Morina komandant i shtabit te Çeskoves ne ora 9.00 kan filluar sulmet nga Grabanica,nepermes te Bokshiqit ne drejtim te Çeskoves dhjete « 10 » tanke dhe mjetet  t`jera mekanizuese, ndersa ne drejtim te Dulloves kan sulmuar njezet /20/ tanke dhe pas dy ore e gjysme sulmi te gjitha jane bashkuar ne një  pike, fshataret i kane leshuar pozicionet vetem pese ushtar kane mbetur ne pozicione dhe faktikisht pushkomitrolozi 12,7 mm ka ra ne duar te shkive, ndersa topin pa dridhje 75 mm e kane mshehur Shaban dhe Xhemajl Berisha. 

Me hyrjen e forcave serbe ne fshat ka mbetur nje plak rreth 100 vjeqar dhe nuk dihet per fatin e tij ». Nga « Bistrica » siq e quanin shkijet Pejen ne kodimet e veta ishte nisur per t`ju ardhur ne ndihme expedita shkaterruese ne nje kolone te gjate ne te cilen gjindeshin te gjitha mjetet luftarake si bashkangjitje e forcave te meparme te cilat kishin filluar sulmin ne Çeskove, Bokshiq, Gllogjan dhe Nepole. Pas granatimeve te para Çeskova i leshoj pozicionet e veta, keshtu veproj edhe Bokshiqi, Pas bllokimit te udhekryqit Nepole-Çeskove-Kepuz me një sitet operative armiku u detyrua ta nderroj drejtimin e sulmit dhe te orjentohej nga kota 490. 

Ne ket udhekryq intervenoj edhe skuadra artilerike me minahedhese 82 mm me komandant Ramadan Gashin, ku ne arsenalin e municionit kishim vetem dhjete predha. Pas hudhjes se predhave te para u be goditja e zingjireve te një  tanku dhe u be bllokimi i te njejtit, ku dhe një  ushtare serbe ishte plagosur ne kembe i kishin bllokuar gishternijet. Kete informate e muarem drejteperdrejte gjate pergjimit nepermes sistemit one te nderlidhjes, ku anmiku kerkoj Guscniqarin per ta terhequr sepse gjeja se kishte ra ne një  grope, pra « Gropa » ishte shifra e tyre se bente fjale per prishje-shkaterrim. Ishte hera e pare ku ishin perdorur minahedhesat dhe ishte qelluar caku, per kete ishte hutuar edhe anmiku i cili nuk u degjua plote një  ore dhe nuk beri kurfar levizjesh luftarake, aj kuptoj se lansimi i tyre ishte bere ne menyre profesionale dhe ushtarakisht te persosur. 

Per shkak te mos rezistences ne kodren eGllogjanit dhe armatimit jo te nevojshem kundertankor nga ana e mbrojtesve te fshatit. Njëkohësisht kisha dhene urdher qe te kthehet një siti operativ nga Raushiqi te cilin e kisha derguar si mbeshtetje dhe ngritje te moralit luftarak. Me ardhjen e një sitit me te cilin komandante Isat Ademaj menjiher e njoftova me detyren luftarake dhe qellimin e saje, por ndodhi çka ndodhi ajo te cilen nuk e pritnim dhe me se paku na u nevojitej ne ate moment-fatkeqesia. 

Fatkeqesia e komunikacionit qe ndodhi me kombin e Zymer Sefajt te cilin e drejtonte Arianit Krasniqi ku u lenduan nente ushtar te njesitit operativ e keta ishin Arjanit Krasniqi,  Elmi Krasniqi,  Shpend Krasniqi,  Arsim Hysenaj,  Muje Dervishaj,  Tahir Malushaj, Gaszmend Xhoci,  Xhelil Krasniqi dhe Ahmet Thaqi, te cilet u praptuan para hyrjes ne Kosuriq dhe kjo ngjarje pamundesoj bllokimin e rruges e cila shpiente nga Bokshiqi per ne Gllogjan. 

Me kete u be vonimi i intervenimit dhe ne oret e pas dites hyne disa tanke ne Gllogjan. Njesiti artilerik ne mungese te predhave u detyrua te terhiqet ne fshatin Buqan, keshtu qe pas marrjes se krahut te majte nga ana e armikut dhe hyrjes se disa tankeve ne Gllogjan na u rrezikua prapavija dhe u detyruam qe te bejme terheqjen taktike nëpërmës se bistrices dhe te bllokohet rruga e cila shpiente Gllogjan-Llugagji dhe ura e cila kalonte mbi bistrice per ne Jabllanice, e cila ishte objekt i rendesishem dhe duhej te mbrohej me te gjitha forcat te cilat i kishim ne disponim . 

Ne anen tjeter beme bllokimin e rruges kryesore Gllogjan-Kosuriq para shkolles se Gllogjanit tek ura dhe muarem pozicionet ne bregun e majte ku shpieshin disa rruge nga Bokshiqi, keto bllokime i beme me njesitin operativ te komanduar nga komandanti Isat. 

« Siq e pershkruan Pal Koci komandant shtabi ne Gllogjan se informaten per ardhjen e nje konvoji nga Grabanica per ne Dullove dhe nje konvoj per ne Bokshiq e kame marre nga Ali Sylaj dhe menjeher e kame percjellur lajmin te Llugagjite dhe Nepolja. Rojet jane te terhjek me rafalin e pare, nuk ka rrene faktikisht keto roje jane larguar « behet fjale per roje te fshatit » nga pozicioni pa e shkrepur asnje fyshek deri ne pyell. Ne ora 12.00 kane hyp tanket ne koder te Gllogjanit, ndersa ne ora 25.30 kane ra tri tanke deri te shtepija e tij » Veprime terheqese : taktiko-teknike te cilat u detyruam ti ndermarrim, per shkak te mos lejimit te forcave ushtarako-policore dhe paramilitaro-mercenare te depertojne me tutje ne drejtim te fshatrave te Lugut te Baranit dhe ardhja ne shprehje e perdorimit te strategjise se Cun Xus « blokade te çdo vendi te rendesishem me nje qetesi te plote apsolute »duke e bere nervoz armikun per mos mundesin e zbulimit te trasheve, istikameve te një siteve operative, me nje fjale je ne qdo vend dhe nuk dihet se ku je, kesaj strategjije ja humben vleften disa komandanta revulucionar nga Jabllanica te cilet duke e perdorur strategjine e  tyre te quajtur «Trimerija e mos dijes »sipas vepres se Homer li-se, prej pozicioneve te quajtura pozicionet e shqiponjes ne nje largesi prej 2-2,5 km. 

Hapin zjarr me top pa dridhje 75 mm ne koder te kepuzit dhe bejne zbulimin e organizimit te vijes se pare mbrojtese dhe si rezultat armiku nepermes te shtrirjes ne perdorim te sistemit digital ne tankun T-84 bene llogaritjen e koridinatave dhe i dergon komanden deri te pragat te cilat zakonisht mernin pozicionin luftarak nje prage ne mes dy tankeve te cilat kishin nje mundesi manovrimi 360 shkalle ne hark dhe 280 shkalle ne lartesi dhe ishin shkaterruese per sistemin organizativ dhe taktiko-teknik te perdorur nga keta komandanta revolucionar. 

Udheheqja e operacioneve defanzive dhe marrja e raporteve prej vijes se pare te frontit u be nepermes se komandes se brigades me organet perkatese siq jane : Sistemi i pergjimit nderlidhes, vezhgimit te operacioneve nga ana e grupit vezhgues dhe informimi i tyre, perdorimi i kurireve te cilet luajten rrol te rendeshishem ne dhenjen e urdherave te cilat u leshonin nga komanda e brigades dhe dergimi deri te njesitet operative dhe anasjelltas, sepse kishim mungese ne aparate te nderlidhjeve, te gjitha keto informata regjistroheshin ne harta topografike dhe sipas situates ne teren u merrnin vendimet luftarake. 

Te gjitha keto i percolli komandanti i vetshpallur ne Lugun e Baranit Dine Krasniqi te cilin e kisha lene pran, ne menyre qe ta shohe vet dhe te bindet se si duhet komanduar dhe vepruar ne rrethana te pavolitshme per njesitet tona, sepse kundershtari kishte epersi te madhe ne njerez te armatosur dhe teknike luftarake. Gjate ter luftimeve te dites se sotit njesitet tona operative nuk paten humbje ne njerz dhe teknike luftarake, por patem vetem tre te plagosur nga granatimet e anmikut te cilat ishin te panderpreshme. 

Ne mbremje te dites se pare te sulmit mbi fshatrat e Lugut te Baranit erdhen ndihma ne njerez nga shtabi i Isniqit 27 luftar dhe pese nga Breliqi te cilet kerkuan te shkojne te komandanti  Isat Ademaj ne vijen e pare te frontit te cilet i derguam sipas vullnetit te tyre, sepse kishin ndegjuar se lufte e madhe eshte duke u bere ne Lug te Baranit dhe kishin shpreh deshiren qe te jene pjesemarres te kesaj lufte ne një  ane e ne anen tjeter oficereve te kesaj brigade ju kishte rrit nama pas luftes se Logjes. 

Ne oret e vonshme te nates diku pak para mese nate me erdhi Isati dhe me lajmeroj se e ka veshtrire te rezistoj ne vijen e pare te frontit nese nuk dalin ne ndihme te vijes se pare. Me pastaj beme riorganizimin e vijes se pare te fronit duke angazhuar edhe luftetaret e fshatit Kosuriq ku ndihmese te madhe dha komandanti i shtabit Selim Kelmendi. Nata kaloj ne qetesi, por me ankth pritnim diten e neserme se qka do te sjell. Sote ne diten e dyte te ofenzives serbe sulme te reja ne fshatrat e lugut te Baranit dhe Jabllanice te dushkajes (03 gusht 98). 

Edhe sote pate sulme te rrepta ndaj forcave tona te armatosura te krahut te dhjathte afer Llugagjive dhe detyrimi i një siteve operative per mbajtzjen e objekteve te rendesishme qe luanin rrolin kyq ne strategjin e me tutjeshme dhe ishin çelesi i rezistences, per mbajtjen ne duart e forcave tona te armatosura ket drejtim i cili ishte damari kryesor ne rrafshin e dukagjinit si ne kuptimin ushtarak ashtu edhe ate civil sepse kishte dyndje te madhe te popullates ne kete regjion. 

Per shkak te mos mundesise se depertimit te armikut nga drejtimi Gllogjan-Llugagji, beri nderrimin e sulmit duke e shfrytezuar drejtimin rezerve nepermes Nepoles dhe ne pamundesi ta kaloj bistricen, per shkak te rezistences se forcave tona u detyrua te vazhdoj sulimin anes se majte te bistrices (e cila bashkohej me tutje me drinin e bardhe) dhe ne mbeshtetje te zjarrit artilerik dhe mjeteve te tjera siq ishin : Tanket, autoblindat, pragat dhe shumtyteshat te cilat dogjen dhe shkrumuan pozicionet mbrojtese te shqiponjes ne kodren-bregun e Jabllanices. 

Ndersa pas marrjes se fshatit Gllogjan nga forcat ushtarako-policore dhe paramilitaro-mercenare serbe ne kete fshat jane stacionuar me se 38 tanke, nje pjese e popullsise se fshatit eshte evakuar ne drejtim te Llugagjise, ndersa pjesa tjeter eshte mbyllur ne kishe te fshatit ne meshire te zotit dhe mbrojtje te priftit. Ne kishe ju kane thene pleq e femije shkoni ne shtepi, por ju gjetem arme ne dore do t`ju pushkatojme. Me se keqi e kane pesuar ata te cilet kane dale prej shtepive te tyre. 

Ka filluar kontrollimi i shtepive dhe ku kane gjete armatim kane djege shtepit, jane djegur pese ne familje te Palit, por jo e tije , e Rrokut dhe e ushtarakut dhe se nuk ka shtepi qe nuk jane thyer orendite shtepiake. Nepermes lidhjes operative jane informuar se gjate sulmit te forcave serbe ne drejtim te fshatit, komandanti i shtabit lokal te fshatit Gllogjan Pal Koci ka shkuar ne traktor te vetin dhe e ka terhjekur rojen e cila ishte afer kodres se Bokshiqit, ndersa rojen tjeter as qe e ka lajmeruar e as terhjekur. 

Nga komanda e brigades kam derguar komandantin e policise ushtarak Hasan Gashin dhe Isuf Krasniqin me disa te njesitit te atije per tu njohur me afer me situaten dhe njohjen e shtabit te Gllogjanit me deyrat luftarake ne vijen e frontit. Personat te derguar nga Barani pas bisedes me Pal Kocin kane shkuar ne vijen e frontit afer rruges se Bokshiqit dhe atje kane qendruar deri sa kane arritur forcat e okupatorit. Ne  kishen katolike kane qene te strehuar edhe anetar te shtabit lokal te fshatit Gllogjan siq jane : Zef Kameri, Ilir M.Berisha,  Ndue Lazeri. 

Gjithashtu ne kishe kane qene te strehuar shumica e mashkujve te moshes mbi 18 vjeqare. Me te hyre policia dhe ushtria serbe ne Gllogjan se pari e kane ftuar priftin dhe e kane pyetur se a ka arme ne kishe dhe ne dhomat e banimit, ku dhe kane ber kontrollimin dhe nuk kane gjetur asgje. 

Pastaj policija kane dal jashte ne oborr dhe kane thene gra dhe femij mund te hyjne mbrenda ne kishe, ndersa te tjeret i kane rreshtuar dhe i kane pyetur se a ka » terorista » ketu, ku prifti eshte pergjegjur se jo. Pastaj nga rreshti i te rreshtuarve e kane nxjerr një  djal te ri te quajtur Ndue P. Desku dhe i kane thene se ti deri tani ke qene duke luftuar ketu e tash ke ardhe ne kishe. Keti personi i bie te fiket ateher reagojne prifti dhe Jake Mirdita duke ju thene policise se ky person eshte i semuar ku policia e therrasin mjekun serb i cili e kontrollon ket person dhe pas lutjeve te priftit dhe Jakut e falin. 

Me vone e thirrin Jakun dhe Kole Arifin per me i kontrolluar shtepijat, ku ne disa shtepija kane pire kafe, lengje e me vone ju thone rrini Shlire se nuk ju ngucim ne do te vazhdojme per ne Jabllanice te Gjakoves, Jaku i një hte dy police njeri prej Dollove i quajtur Jagosh ndersa te tjetrit nuk i kujtohet emri. 

Ateher kane hyre neper shpija se pari kane plaqkitur e pastaj kan filluar te djegin disa shtepi. Jakut i kane thene pse na bet rezistenc se na nuk e kemi patur per qellim me e djege Gllogjanin, ateher Jaku ju ka thene se ne nuk kemi luftuar, por erdhen Barani dhe Rashiqi dhe ju bene rezistence, ateher njeri prej policeve ju thote nese doni me pshtu mos ju bashkangjitni UÇK-se dhe rrini mire se ne nuk ju ngucim. 

Ne fshatin fqinje ate te Nepoles fshataret kane rezistuar me te gjitha forcat dhe i kane shkaktuar armikut humbje ne njerez dy polic te vrare e nje i plagosur, ku u rriten humbjet e armikut dhe gjer me tani dy tanket te shkaterruara, tre te plagosur dhe dy te vrare, ndersa ne anen tone kishim kater te plagosur. Per tu hakmarrur forcat e armikut bene shkrum e hi fshatin Nepole ku dogjen 38 shtepi dhe vetem pese kishin shpetuar pa u ndezur, armiku ketu perdori planin per pastrimin etnik te kesaj treve duke zbatuar taktiken e « tokes se djegur ». 

Pas granatimeve te panderprera ne Jabllanice ku me afer ishte kanali i depertimit te armeve nga Shqiperia neper Gllogjan, Jabllanice per ne Malisheve dhe Drenice. Aq shume ishte rritur fama e Jabllanices sa te bente te mendosh se ketu ka edhe raketa kunderajrore e realiteti ishte krejtesisht i kundert, nepermes te ketij fshati u bente trgtia me arme sa qe një  kallashnikov ne Malisheve u shitke deri ne 2000-2500 marka gjermane deri sa vete Jabllanicasit nuk kishin per vete. 

Qdo person i armatosur i cili kalonte nepermes te ketij fshati dhe qe kishte me teper se nje arme ka qene i detyruar ta le nje arme ne shtabin e fshatit si kompenzim per mundesin qe ja ofronte ky shtab per te shkuar ne shqiperi dhe sjellur armatimin aq te nevojshem per momentin. Te gjitha pikenisjet per marrjen e armatimit u benin nga shtabi i fshatit Gllogjan ne Deçanit me lejen dhe urdherin e Ramush Haredinajt. Per ket armiku shprazi e ter arsenalin luftarak duke menduar se eshte objekt i rendesishem i rezistences se UÇK-se i cili posedon armatim te persosur. 

Me ramjen e Jabllanices ne duar te armikur edhe vete ata u habiten me sa lehtesi e bene ket dhe nepermes sistemit te pergjimit te brigades pergjuam duke thene : /328/ djelmosha ra Jabllanica. Pas terheqjes se popullates dhe UÇK-se ne fshat kishin mbetur pese persona, prej tyre kater civill dhe nje ushtar i cili ivetmi nuk e kishte leshuar frntin. Prap nepermes mjeteve te pergjimit ndegjojme qendren e operacioneve duke pyetur : /305/ a jane dorezuar ata te pestit ? 

Me hyrjen e forcave ushtarako-policore dhe paramilitaro-mercenare me ndihmen e qetnikeve vendas siç ishin Jagoshi nga Dollova dhe shume Jagosha te tjere bene masakrimin e ketyre civileve : Arif Adem Kosumaj 72 vjeq, Hane Ibrahimi 80 vjeq dhe Zize Zekaj duke i prere ne fyt ndersa ushtarit te cilit nuk ja mesuam emrin i vrare me kapakun e kokes se hjekur. 

...Sot eshte dita e katert qe prej fillimit te sulmit ne fshatrat e Lugut te Baranit (05.gusht 98) dite me e qete pa aktivitete te medha luftarake, detyre kryesore ksihin pergjimin dhe vezhgimin e ter zones se brigades, veqanerisht teritorin ku ishin zhvilluar operacionet luftarake Gllogjan-Nepole-Jabllanice-Bokshiq-Çeskove. Gjate ter kohes se zhvillimit te operacioneve luftarake-sulmeve te forcave serbe ne fshatrat e Lugut te Baranit ne komanden e brigades qendroi dr. Din Krasniqi i cili e kishte hapur edhe nje lloj ambulance ne repartin ushtarak dhe bente kontrollimin e ushtareve. Ai  ishte mjek dhe ne mbarim te operacioneve luftarake mori agregatin te cilin ja kish huazuar komandes se brigades per shfrytezim te nevojave te luftes dhe pakon me mjete medicionale. 

Me interesoj se a i kane terhjekur disa te burgosur nga reparti ushtarak, Dina u pergjegj se i kishte derguar ne Gllogjan te Rekes dhe e terhoqi doren rreth qafes se vete. I thashe se une e pashe dhe nuk guzon te veproj ashtu pa gjygj ushtarak ma kthej se jemi ne lufte (personat te cilet ishin ne pyetje quheshin Misim dhe Zenun). Keta persona i kishte derguar ne Gllogjan Zeqir Krasniqi nga Vranoci djali i agjes se Din Krasniqit. Pas pyetjes sime se pse po i merr keto gjera dhe se ku po shkon ai u pergjegjse po i kthehem profesionit tim, i thashe se gjejen me te mire qe ka mundur ta besh eshte kjo. Per rrjedhjen e operacioneve e kishte informuar vete Ramush Haradinajn i cili e kishte emruar komandant te Lugut te Baranit, por me arritjen e oficereve profesional u binde vete se luften duhet udhehequr profesionalistet.  

Ne mengjes rreth ores 8.30 shkova ne Prapaçan te komandant Tahir Zemaj. Aty ndodhej edhe Ramush Haredinaj dhe analizuam situaten e kapercyer veçanerisht operacionet serbe ne anen lindore te zones pergjegjese te brigades sone. Ramush Haredinaj na tha vete se :“ çka kisha bere une po te mos ishit ju oficeret“. Pas ketij takimi pune shkova ne spital dhe vizitova ushtarin tim te plagosur Arsim Hysenaj dhe vizitova te tjeret ushtar ne shtepit e tyre, Muje Dervishaj dhe Halil Margataj te cilet u lenduan gjate intervenimit te njesitit operativ ne Gllogjan.Ne kete menyre mbylla ketre dite. 

10. gusht 98. Vazhdon ofenziva e forcave ushtarako-policore dhe paramilitaro-mercenare serbe ne fshatrat e komunes se Deqanit, Carrabreg, Lluke e Eperme, Beleg, Prilep, Rastavice, Baballoç, Gramaçel, Shaptej, Dubrave, Irzniç, Gllogjan dhe Prapaqan. Sulmi i sotem eshte nder sulmet me te fuqishme, anmiku sulmoj me 60 tankese, 40 autoblinda, raketehedhese shumtytesh 128 mm (32) dhe automjete te motorizuara luftarake, ku 30 mije banore te anadrinit qendrojne pa strehe, pa ushqime dhe ilaqe, ndersa 10% e popullates civile ne Kosove eshte e shendruar ne refugjat. 

Duke e analizuar kete situate ne ora 9.30 me vetdije vendosa qe te hyje ne Gllogjanin e Deqanit me vozitesin, Percjellesin tim kryesor Zymer Fak Sefaj dhe dy percjellesat tjere, per te verejtur dhe vezhguar situaten per se afermi pas granatimeve serbe. Gjate ter rruges nga Lumbardhi, Pozhari, Irzniqi u ndeshem me granatime te fuqishme te cilat vazhdonin me nje intenzitet te panderprere, posaqerisht ne qender te Irzniqit ishin shkaterruar shtyllat elektrike, telat e shtyllave elektrike zhvarriteshin mbi rruge edhe shtepi deri sa ato ishin shendrruar ne germadha. 

Edhe pse patem keto veshtersi gjate ter vezhgimit vendosem qe te vazhdojme per ne Gllogjan ku ne te hyre ne kete fshat u hasem ne bresheri granatash, poer ia dolem disi te futemi ne shtab. Aty ishin mbledhur disa dhjetera luftar, por komandanti Ramush Haradinaj, nuk ishte ne shtab. Pas pyetjes sse bere se ku eshte ai, disa u pergjegjen se nuk dine te tjeret heshtnin, ndersa nje me tha se eshte ne front. Vendosa qe te pres nje kohe dhe pas 10-15min. si i pergjumshem u lajmerua Ramushi duke thene se ku je Ramabaja ? 

Ju bertiti te pranishmeve se qka jane mbledhur ashtu dhe ne qfar gjendje te qrregulluar dukej shtabi. Hyme ne nje dhme e cila ishte e errtë pa rryme elektrike sepse ishin granatuar shtyllat dhe telat kalonin prej nje ane ne anen tjeter te rruges. Ramushi i terhoqi nga dyshemeja disa sende te cilat na pengonin dhe nga deshira per t`me pritur mire e ndiente vehten te prekur nga kjo gjendje, ndezi llampen e vajgurit u ulem dhe drejtuam shiqimin nga njeri tjetri. Fillova ti drejtohem me keto fjale : « Ramushe pasi se anmiku ndermorri nje ofenzive te madhe me granatime nga armet te te gjitha kalibrave vendosa qe te vije tek ti me tri pyetje ». 

Se pari deshiroj ta di se si je, si e ndien vehten, ku i ke shoket. Se dyti deshiroj te informohem per situaten momentale dhe së treti me thuaj se a ke nevoje per ndihme. Ne pyetjen e pare mu pergjegj siq po e sheh, disa jane ne front. Ne te dyten me informoj se eshte fjala per nje ofenzive e cila eshte duke u ndermarrur me qellim te pushtimit te fshatit. 

Në te treten me eshte drejtuar posi nuk kame nevoje per ndihme, ndihma e jote eshte me se e nevojshme. I premtova se do t`ia derdoj nje toge nga njesiti operativ per nderhyrje te shpjte me nje komandant i cili e njeh terenin forte mire dhe i propozova ose ta leje si rezerve dhe ta perdori ne lufte per ti freskuar forcat ne drejtimin kryesor te sulmit anmiqesor, ose ta perdori ne vijen e pare te frontit, sepse luftaret e kesaj toge qe do t`ja dergoj kane pervoje te madhe dhe se kane marre pjese ne luftra te deritanishme. Ne kthim mbrapa u ndala ne repartin e Prapaqanit dhe prej komandantit Tahir Zemes mora kater polic ushtarak te cilet kishin mberri nga pregatitjet ne Shqipëri (Papaj). 


PRANIA E  UÇK-së NË ISNIQ 

Rezistenca e armatosur në këtë fshat jugperëndimor të Kosovës daton herët, qysh pas viteve 90-të, kur njësitet e para vetëmbrojtëse të Kosovës kryenin detyrimet e tyre sipas marrëveshjes së Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës. Rrustem Bruçi u mobilizua qysh në fund të vitit 1991 dhe ka kryer detyra ushtarake në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit nën Komandën e Sali Çekut. Ambulanca e fshatit Isniq në fakt ka shërbyer edhe si shtab komunal i mbrojtjes civile territoriale për Komunën e Deçanit. 

Lufta e hapur me pushtuesin serb në pranverën e vitit 1998, e ka gjetur të përgatitur terrenin në këto anë, falë punës që kishin bërë  njësitet guerile dhe përgjegjësit e tyre. Isniqi ka pasur në bazament të rezistencës orientimin kombëtar, antipushtues dhe ka qenë nën kontrollin e organeve shtetërore të Republikës së Kosovës, duke dhënë një shembull pozitiv në këtë drejtim për të gjithë Rrafshin e Dukagjinit dhe më gjerë. Njësitet vendore kanë pasur një armatim bukur të mirë, të siguruar me njëqind mijë vështirësi prej vitesh, por rezistenca gjithpërfshirëse e shqiptarëve kundër pushtuesit kërkonte organizim më të përsosur, mobilizim dhe armatim me të shumtë dhe më modern. 

Me 13 mars 1998 ështër zhvilluar një takim urgjent, përgjegjësinë për të cilin  e morën Isuf  Haklaj, Bekë Osmani etj. I njoftuar ka qenë edhe kryetari i fshatit Mehmet Bojku. Në atë takim është vendosuir që të organizoheshin grupe për t'i nisur që të armatoseshin në Shqipëri. Grupi i parë  është nisur me 8 prill të atij viti, ndërsa ai dyti me 9 prill, këto dy grupe janë kthyer të armatosura me 13 e 15 prill. Duke vënë re që ishte rritur numri i burrave të armatosur si dhe armatimi ishte më cilësor, u pa e domosdoshme që të formohej një shtab sipas strukturës së rregullt ushtarake. 

Rrjedhimisht është vendosur që të thirret një mbledhje me datë 13.04 1998, takim në të cilin kanë marrë pjesë të gjithë përfaqësuesit e partive politike. Vendimi krryesor i atij takimi ka qenë se represionit serb i duhet rezistuar me armë, së dyti përgjegjësinë për organizimin dhe drejtimin e kësaj rezistence do të duhej ta merrnin njerëzit e përgatitur kombëtarisht dhe ushtarakisht, ndaj është vendosur që në krye të atyre përpjekjeve të vihej ushtaraku Skender Rexhahmetaj. Rëndësia e atij takimi ka qëndruar edhe në faktin se është arritur të flitet me një zë nga të gjithë faktorët lokalë politik. 

Për lexuesit e interesuar për emra dhe mbiemra njerëzish që i njohin, duhet thënë se ai takim është mbajtur në shtëpinë Hazir Lah Mehajt, ndërsa takimi i dytë, i mbajtur me 15 prill 1998, është mbajtur në shtëpinë e Bardhosh D.Ahmetajt, takim në të cilin është zgjedhur struktura e shtabit. 

Në shtab u përfshinë oficerë aktivë e rezervë, persona me përvojë ushtarake e policore, intelektualë të lëmeve të ndryshme. Komandant është zgjedhur oficeri me akadami ushtarake Skender Rexhahmetaj, zv.komandant Çaush Haxhnikaj, Mehmet Bojku shef Shtabi, të dy këta oficerë rezervë. Pastaj Isuf Haklaj ndihmës komnandant për zbulim e kundërzbulim, (me përvojë në polici) Rrustem Islamaj ndihmës komandant për Informim (oficer rezervë), Shefqet Hakaj ndihmës komandant për moral, Avdyl Dervishaj, ndihmës komandant për siguri, Sali Hajdari ndihmës komandant për logjistikë. 

Ka pasur tri njësi vartëse, kompani në krye të të cilave janë emëruar komandantët Sali Hakaj, Muhamet Sinanaj dhe Iusuf Haklaj, pastaj komandantët e togave etj. Togën për ndërhyrje të shpejtë e ka drejtuar Xhevdet Sinanaj. 

Si rezultat i punës dhe përpjekjeve të këtij shtabi është arritur që me një maj të atij viti të dërgohen në Shqipëri, të armatosen dhe të kthehen të gatshëm për mbrojtjen e trojeve të tyre edhe 120 djem e vajza. Ata kanë qenë në tokën e Kosovës, të armatosur, me datën 1 maj 1998. Komandantët e kompanive kanë bërë stërvitjen e ushtarëve, përgatitjen e tyre ushtarako-fizike, ndërthurur edhe me elementë moralo-psikologjik, të domosdoshëm për çdo luftëtar. 

Nga ana strategjiko-taktike, është përcaktuar vija e parë e zjarrit, e cila shtrihej përgjatë rrugës magjistrale Deçan-Pejë, nga Lumëbardhi i Deçanit deri në fshatin Lëbushë. Vija rezervë e zjarrit ka qenë më në thellësi dhe që të dyja lidheshin me njëra tjetrën me fortifikime, transhe etj. Në thellësi është përcaktuar vendkomanda, depoja e municionit, ambulanca si dhe pikat e kontrollit për hyrje-daljet nga fshati. Me 28 maj një grup djemsh nga Isniqi kanë sjellë edhe një sasi tjetër armatimi, prej të cilit, 25 pushkë snajperistë i kemi dërguar në Drenicë, në Llaushë tek luftëtarët e njohur të asaj ane, vëllezërit Geci. 

Forcat serbe e kanë sulmuar fshatin Isniq me datë 25 maj 1998 në orën 5 të mëngjesit. Sulmi ka qenë i ashpër, i kombinuar me të gjitha llojet e armëve dhe ka zgjatur tri ditë. Mbrojtja jonë është treguar efektive, ka arritur t'i sprapsë sulmet e armikut, duke i shkaktuar humbje në njerëz dhe në materiale. Edhe nga rradhët tona ka pasur të vrarë e të plagosur. 

Rezistenca në Isniq ka qenë një shenjë e mirë për gjithë Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, pasi e rriti moralin. Nuk duhet harruar se në atë kohë zhvendosjet e popullsisë kanë qenë në njërin prej kulmeve të veta. Fshati Isniq në atë kohë numëronte 20 mijë banorë të ardhur nga të gjitha anët e Kosovës. 

Ndihmës-komandanti për Logjistikë është caktuar të krijojë Shtabin e Emergjencës, të vinte kontakte me bashkëatdhetarët në botën e jashtme, që bashkë me solidarizimin e brendshëm bënë që të përballohej fluksi i të ardhurave, pa krijuar ndonjë problem të madh. 

Ambulanca funksiononte në fshatin Isniq, ku mjekët Sylë Bruçi, Can Tishuku, Zenel Ahmetaj etj bënin dhjetëra e dhjetëra ndërhyrje mjeksore në ditë. Vlen të kujtohet edhe një punishte e vogël në Derban, të cilën mjeshtri i njohur Besim A. Dervishaj, e zgjeroi duke e shndërruar në një punishte që prodhonte pjesë për riparimin e armëve. Në gjysmën e parë të qershorit 1998, Rrustem Bruçi erdhi nga Shqipëria me urdhër të Sali Çekut, për të përgatitur terrenin, ku do të dislokoheshin njësitet e rregullta operative të UÇ të Republikës së Kosovës. 

Gjatë asaj kohe ai ka kontaktuar dhe është informuar për ecurinë e punëve nga komandanti Skender Rexhahmetaj, që në atë kohë kishte nën komandën e tij këto fshatra, Isniq, Lëbushë, Strellc i Epërm e i Ultë, Bohriç, Kryshec e Dubovik, Prapaçan, Broliç, Rashiç. Ndërkohë Çaush Haxhnikaj, me ristrukturimin e shtabit, u emërua komandant për fshtin Isniq. 

Pas Rrustemit është dërguar edhe Xajë Çela, të nisur nga Tahir Zemaj e Sali Çeku, të cilit i  kishin kërkuar që të dërgoheshin 50 rekrutë për të plotësuar bërthamat e njësive operative. Pasi janë përcaktuar disa parametra për mënyrën e rekrutimit, bie fjala numri i tyre për fshatra në varësi të numrit të banorëve etj, në bashkëpunim me Skender Rexhahmetajn, është arritur që shumë shpejt të nisen për në Papaj të Malësisë së Gjakovës 87 djem e vajza nga ky rajon i Kosovës. 

Dërgimi i tyre në Shqipëri ka qenë një operacion në vetvete, pasi përgjegjësia ishte shumë e lartë. Fillimisht kolonën e rekrutëve e ka përcjellur Rrustem Bruçi, pastaj e kanë marrë përsipër Ismet Çeku, Xajë Çela dhe Saim Tahiri, të cilët kanë marrë përsipër përgjegjësinë e suksesit të marshutës së kolonës së rekrtutëve të paarmatosur deri në vendin e caktuar. Ai aksion, si dhe shumë të tjerë të ngjashëm është kryer me sukses të plotë. 

Me 26 qershor 1998 njësitet operative të UÇK-së të drejtuara nga Tahir Zemaj janë dislokuar në Jasiq. Aty kanë qëndruar deri me 30 qershor. Gjatë kësaj kohe Sali Çeku ka ardhë në fashatin Isniq për të parë mundësitë dhe çfarë ishtë bërëpër të  siguruar dislokimin e njësive në Isniq. Komandanti i zonës Skender Rexhahmetaj ka raportuar se  përgatitjet kishin marrë fund dhe se gjithçka ishte gati për të pritur. 

Në orën 5 të mëngjesit të datës 1 korrik, njësitë operative janë vendosur nëpër vendet e para, kryesisht nëpër shtëpitë private të ofruara me bujari. Komanda është vendosur në shtëpinë e Halil Rexhahmetajt, ndërsa njësitë në shtëpitë e Xhevat Seferajt, Muhamet e Fetë Haklajt, Miftar Bajraktarit etj. Fshati Isniq krijoi të gjitha parakushtet që njësitet operative të Ministrisë së Mbrotjes të Republikës së Kosovës të operojnë me sukses në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit. 



STRELLCI DHE PËRPJEKJET E TIJ PER ÇLIRIM 

Përveç grupeve të vogla që prej kohësh ishin armatosur për t'i rezistuar çfardo të keqeje që shmanget me armë, nga fundi i prillit 1998, pothuajse krejt lagjja e Istrefajve të Strlellcit, kishte shkuar në Shqipëri për t'u armatosur. 250 vetë nga ky fshat janë kthyer në Voksh, pas informcioneve se në Shqipëri s'kishte armatiom të mjaftueshëm, megjithatë vetëm pas pak ditësh 100 vetë kanë shkuar e janë kthyer të armatosur. 

Për kontraktimin e këtij armatimi duhet përmendur me respekt emri i Zenun Idrizit, i angazhuar për të ndihmuar në këtë deejtim. Kontributi i ushtarakut Sami Shabanaj, shkupiani i Strellcit, konsiston nëpërgatitjen e skuadrave shoqëruese të djemve që shkonin në Shqipëri për t'u armatosur, se nëse binin në pritë si duhej të vepronin, si duhej të mbroheshin e të tërhiqeshin. 

As pak, as shumë, por me qindra jetë njerëzore janë shpëtuar nga banorët e Strellcit, veç duke orientuar rekrtutët e rinj, që këta t'u shmangeshin kurthave e pritave të policisë e ushtrisë serbe në ato anë. Nuk është në natyrën e malsorëve shqiptarë të përmendin bukën e ujin, pritjen e përcjelljen e qindra mijëra vetëve brenda një viti. Furnizime të ndejshme me armë janë bërë me datat 4 qershor dhe 6 korrik. Me 25 maj ndodh një atentat kundër një veture me dy serbë brenda. 

Kjo ka shërbyer si shkak për një aksion të organizuar policoro-ushtarak serb. Ata kanë sulmuar fshatin Lubeniq me ç'rast u vranë 9 qytetarë, u dogjën e shkatëruan disa shtëpi dhe u keqtrajtuan shumë qytetarë të tjerë. Forcat mbrojtëse të fshtitt Strellc qenë të vendosura në vijën e frontit dhe rezistuan. Serbët gjuajtën me minahedhës në perëndim të fshatit, nga ana e malit, më vonë në pjesën lindore dhe në pjesën ballore. 

Ata synonin që të detyronin luftëtarët shqiptarë të largoheshin nga fronti. Forcave serbe u vinin përforcime vazhdimisht nga Peja, gjë që tregon se luftëtarët tanë kanë mundur ta pengojnë depërtimin e këmbësorisë serbe në fshat. Në orën 16, forcat serbe kanë mundur të hyjnë në lagjet periferike të Strellcit, duke djegur shtëpitë e Ukajve, Shabanajve dhe Ramzeqirajve.  Strellcit i erdhën në ndihmë luftëtarë nga Buçani, Broliqi dhe Isniqi. 

Sebët pësuan humbje në njerëz nga snajperistët e Strellcit. Shquhet në këtë betejë djali 22 vjeçarë Ismet Ukaj i cilki sulmon frontalisht armikun dhe plagoset në të dy këmbët. Nga gjakderdhja e madhe ndërroi jetë. Forcat serbe humbën 5 policë, ndër ta edhe udhëheqësi i operacionit, dhe u plagosën shumë të tjerë. 

Rreth orës 18, në pamundësi për të depërtuar më tej, serbët u tërhoqën të mundur drejt Pejës. U dëmtuan 27 shtëpi në lagjet periferike të fshatit. Në këtë përpjekje me okupatorin u plagos Ismet Alimuçaj. Mbrëmjen e kësaj dite, krerët e fshatit që nuk kishin krijuar akoma shtabin e mbrojtjes së fshatit, duke parë pasojat e mbrojtjes spontane arritën të formojnë me 17.05.1998 shtabin e mbrojtjes, shtab që do të ndryshonte shpejt e që më së fundi u stabilizua me këtë përbërje. 

Komandant Shaban Avdimetaj, zëvendës komandant Metë Curri dhe Dukagjin Pavataj, pastaj zëvendësit për informim e kundërzbulim Ali Shabanaj, për prapavijë Dervish Hasanramaj, për shëndetësi Ismail Avdimetaj, për koordinim Qazim Bajraj, për financa Nezir Hasanmetaj dhe pastaj Selman Istrefaj. Njëkohësisht u formuan edhe togat e mbrojtjes për pjesët e ndryshme të fshatit. Një togë e veçanrtë ka shërbyer si njësi policore. Në magjistralen Pejë-Deçan, janë vendosur fillimisht 523 luftëtarë, ndërsa në muajin korrik ka pasur një rënie të tyre. 

Me 26-29 maj të atij viti ka filluar shpërngulja e popullsisë civile nga fshatrat e afërta. Në mëngjesin e datës 29 armiku ndërmori një odfensivë në plan të gjerë nga drejtimi Pejë-Deçan dhe Pejë-Vranoc. Tashmë forcat mbrojtëse të Strellcit, me përvojën e fituar nga beteja e parë, qëndruan të patundur në pozicionet e tyre. Atë ditë është plagosur Shaban Hasanmetaj, të nesërmen është vrarë Arif Mahmudemaj 44 vjeç. Nga ana tjetër, operacioni i nisur nga drejtimi i Vranocit, u gozhdua nga rezistenca në përroin e Gërvallës, aty armikut iu dha një leksion i mirë. Ai u detyrua të largohej në drejtim të Rushiqit me humbje të mëdha. 

Shtabet e Strellcit, të Epërmit dhe të Poshtmit, me në krye kapitenin Gani Gjukaj, bashkë me shtabin e Isniqit dhe Lëbushës, koordinuan punët, stabilizuan pozicionet duke i dhënë ndihmë reciproke njëri-tjetrit. Ditëve me shi të fillim qershorit, armiku arriti të vendosej në vendin e quajtur Arëz, kjo gjë i vuri pozicionet tona në një poizitë të vështirë. Prej aty ata mund të kontrollonin pozicionet tona në pjesën lindore të fshatit. Me 4 qershor një grup policësh  arritën të hyjnë në oborrin e Demaliajve, por nuk dolën më gjallë prej aty, pasu u pritën nga Miftar e Metë Curri, dhe Xhavit Demaliaj. Xhaviti u plagos por jo rëndë. 

Atë ditë në fshat kanë depërtuar edhe dy gazetarë, një i gazetës londineze "The Guardien" e tjetri i Kohës Ditore. Në këtë të fundit botohet artikulli i përkthyer i "the Guardien" me titull "Grosse Katastrofe". Në fillim të qershorit është vrarë edhe Ibrahim Demaliaj. Rezistenca ka qenë e gjatë dhe e gjallë, por municioniu dhe armatimi sa vinte e zvogëlohej. Për këtë shkak i është kërkuar(?) komandant Rramush Haradinajt, ndërkohë që në të njëjtën kohë ishin nisur për në Shqipëri një grup djemsh, të cilët duke u kthyer ranë në pritë të armikut, ku humbi jetën Avni Avdimetaj, dhe i gjithë armatimi, 8 mushka ranë në duart e hasmit. 

Kjo periudhë përkon me hyrjen në Kosovë të Njësive Operative të komanduara nga Tahir Zemaj. Në javën e fundit të qershorit është organizuar një takim në Isniq, në të cilin në emër të njësive operative ka marrë pjesë Sali Çeku, ndërsa nga Strellci kanë qenë Shaban Avdimetaj dhe Ali Shabanaj. Thelbi i takimit ka konsistuar në informimin mbi ardhjen e njësive operative, mbi mundësitë për t'i kompletuar dhe mbështetur ato njësi pa dëmtuar fuqinë e njësive të mbrojtjes territoriale. 

Në fakt në ato njësi kanë qenë të inkuadruar shumë djem të Strellcit qysh prej fillimit. Vendosja e mëvonshme e këtyre njësive operative në Prapaqan si dhe fitorja në betejën e Loxhës kanë pasur një efekt pozitiv të jashtëzakonshëm në të gjithë popullatën e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit. Strelllci ka ndihmuar me ushqime dhe me njerëz njësitë e vendosura në Prapaqan. 

Pas një beteje me forcat serbe me  11 korrik 1998,  armiku humbi tre vetë, ndërsa nga ana jonë plagosen Avni, Xhevat, Sylë dhe Hajdin Hasanmetaj, gjithashtu Selman, Rexhep dhe Isa Avdimetaj. Dy të parët janë mjekuar në spitalin ushtarak në Isniq pasi qenë palgosur rëndë, ndërsa të tjerët në ambulancën e fshatit, që drejtohej nga mjeku Ismajl Avdimetaj. Në një përpjekje tjetër me forcat serbe, mbeti i vrarë luftëtari Enver Hasan Avdimetaj, një luftëtar që kishte marrë pjesë e luftuar me trimëri në shumë beteja të deri atëhershme, përfshirë edhe atë të Loxhës. 

Pas datës 30 korrik, skuadra e policisë ushtarake u dërgua për të vëzhguar kalimin për në Plavë dhe Guci, pikëkalim që është mbrojtur e vëzhguar deri në fund të shtatorit të atij viti, duke siguruar kalimin e të zhvendosurve që derdheshin valë-valë nga të gjitha anët e Kosovës drejt Shqipërisë dhe Malit të Zi. Në natën e 3 gushtit kanë kaluar rreth dy mijë veta, mes tyre edeh një grup ushtaraësh që shkonin për të marrë armë në Shqipëri, si dhe Sali Veseli me dy shoqërues. 

Të nesërmën forcat tona, duke mbrojtur kolonat e pafund të civilëve, kanë luftuar për disa orë rresht me njësitet serbe, betejë në të cilën kanë humbur jetën tre luftëtarë shqiptarë. Në fund të dhjetëditëshit të parë të gushtit forcat serbe veç kishin arritur t'i thyenin aty-këtu vijat e mëparshme të fronit, gjë që shkaktoi një lëvizje të madhe të popullsisë. Rezistohej herë këtu e herë atje. Është rezistuar bie fjala katër ditë në fshatrat Hreqë, Baballoq, Gllogjan e Prilep. 

Në këtë gjëndje të rëndë është mbajtur takimi i 20 gushtit në Prapaqan, takim në të cilin morën pjesë përfaqësuesit e 72 fshatrave të rrafshit të Dukagjinit. Përfaqësuesit e Strellcit Shaban Avdimetaj, Ali Shabanaj, Selman Istrefaj dhe Hasan Kamaj kanë intervenuar disa herë me diskutimet e tyre duke kërkuar unifikimin e komandës dhe institucionalizimin e rezistencës së armatosur në të gjithë Kosovën. 

Ditën e nesërme të atij takimi, kur është zgjedhur shtabi i përbashkët i Zonës së Tretë Operative, ka qenë një ditë shprese për të gjithë pjesëmarrësit. Fillimi i shatatorit, siç dihet, erdhi bashkë me ashpërsimin e sulmeve serbe dhe rritjen e intesitetit të zhvendosjes së civilëve. Ndihmat humanitare që u zbarkuan në Strellc, u nisën drej bjeshkëve për të garantuar furnizimin me bukë të popullsisë civile dhe të luftëtarëve që po tërhiqeshin. 

Forcat operative rezistuan deri me datën 8 shtator, kur, pasi garantuan kalimin e mijëra civilëve, dolën edhe vetë në bjeshkët e Strellcit, dhe u strehuan në grykën e Behovcit. Në pasditen e 9 shtatorit forca të panumërta serbe, të pajisura me njësi të plota tankiste, hynë në Strellcin e Poshtëm dhe të Epërm duke e bllokuar përfundimisht mundësinë e ripozicionimit të forcave tona operative. 

Atë pasdite, sipas urdhrit të marrë nga shtabi i Përgjithshëm i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, trupat e njësive operative nisën tërheqjen dejt Shqipërisë. Pra, Strellci gjatë luftës ka qenë arenë e luftimeve, korridor për furnizimin me armë dhe ushqime, korridor për tërheqjen e popullsisë civile dhe të luftëtarëve të plagosur. 

Në këtë përshkrim të shkrutër dhe jo aq të detajuar është synuar të jepet në vija të gjera kontributi i dy fshatrave të vogla të Kosovës, dy fshatrave që i bashkon emri Strellc me njëri tjetrin, që i bashkon rezistenca dhe shpirti i heroizmit, i njerëzisë dhe sakrificës me të gjitha fshatrat dhe qytetet e Kosovës së gjatë luftës. 



RUGOVA – ISHULL SHPËTIMI PËR MIJËRA BANORË TË ZHVENDOSUR NGA E GJITHË KOSOVA 

Rugova nuk i dorëzoi armët, por bëri të pamundurën duke i shpëtuar nga vdekja e sigurtë qindra kosovarë, pra Rugova edhe kësaj radhe e vazhdoi traditën zulmadhe të saj, atje u luftua me pushkë dhe penë, dhe sot, në emër të të gjithë këtyre, pyesim se kush shkeli mbi djersën, gjakun dhe bukën rugovase. Ministri i Mbrojtjes Ahmet Krasniqi ishte në dijeni për luftëtarët rugovas një grup të të cilëve në krye me Ramiz Muriqin e kishte angazhuar vetë me detyra konkrete luftarake që në muajin prill 1998. 

Ky grup i kishte armatosur mbi 100 rugovas, edhpe pse shqipfolës të paguar nga Beogradi dezinformonin për origjinën e këtyre armëve, të cilën më së miri e dinë ata që i bartën këto armë: Sali R. Lajçi, Visar Muriqi, Ismet Muriqi, Ramë Elezaj, Sadik Muriqi, Vesel Muriqi, Ukë Muriqi etj. 

Po ashtu gjatë kësaj kohe ishim në dijeni se grupe të vogla rugovasish kishin kapërcyer bjeshkët, duke shkuar kështu nëpërmes pritave të shumta deri në qytetin Bajram Currit, për t'u armatosur dhe rikthyer sërish në Rugovë (kohë pas kohe në Rugovë kishin ardhur edhe grupe me misione te caktuara, si grupi i Rikit, grupi i Agron Gërvallës etj. Por, që detyroheshin të largoheshin shpjet nga atje). 

Këto grupe luftëtarësh të UÇK-ës, disa nga këto, të angazhuar nga ministri i Mrojtjes, përveç të tjerash gjatë gjithë verës kishin përcjellë ushtarë të UÇK-ës, nga të gjitha viset e Kosovës, veçojmë mbi 400 ushtarë nga Shala e Bajgores tok me armatimin e tyre. Pastaj dhjetëra grupe luftëtarësh nga Drenica e qindra të tjerë nga Rrafshi i Dukagjinit. 

Pas rënies në pritë të djelmoshave nga Raushiqi  dhe vrasjes së disa prej tyre, në mënyrë të organizuar është bërë përkujdesja ndaj tëmbijetuarëve dhe të plagosurve, madje është shkuar deri në vendin e ngjarjes. Që të gjithë ishin të strehuar në stanin e Ujkan Gjemajlit. Për të gjitha këto është raportuar në mediat në gjuhën shqipe. Gjatë gjithë verës kishin pritur dhe përcjellë mbi 50.000 kalimtarë që përmes Rugovës, largoheshin nga territori i Rugovës, për arsye dhe motive të ndryshme. 

Me dhjetra herë janë përcjellë armatime për në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, që udhëhiqej nga Sadri Hasangjekaj, Xhevdet Krasniqi dhe Agron Gashi. Me mjaft sukses e kanë pritur edhe grupin e Bashkim Balës dhe Rexhë Osës. Me një fjalë edhe në Rugovë që në qershor 1998 kishte filluar rezistenca e armatosur. Mbi 100 rugovas ishin nën armë dhe deri në luftën e gushtit numri i tyre shtohet në mbi 3000 luftëtarë. 

Mëngjesi i 24 gushtit 1998 shënon edhe fillimin e luftës në Rugovë, ku qindra policë e ushtarë kishin pushtuar fshatin Shtupeq të Madh pa ndonjë rezistencë të madhe, sepse malsorët ishin ngjitur në Bjeshkë, e ushtarët e UÇK-ës, ishin nëpër fshatrat tjera, me ç'rast kishin vrarë Mustafë Lajçin (50) dhe motrën  e tij dhe kishin plagosur mësuesin Ramë Nikqin, i cili atë natë bënte rojë fshati. 

Po ashtu i kishin plagosur edhe disa të tjerë dhe kishin zënë rob disa gra dhe fëmijë, shkak ky që luftëtarët rugovas nuk i sulmuan menjëherë forcat serbe. Po me 24 gusht luftëtarët rugovas, të stacionuar në fshatin Drelaj, menjëherë më kanë lamëruar se iu kishin kundërvënë forcave armike dhe se në çdo moment prisnin t'i sulmonin. 

Problem të vetëm e kishin mungesën e municionit dhe prisnin udhëzime të mëtutjeshme nga unë si komandant i Shtabit të UÇK për Rrafshin e Dukagjinit. Ishte tejet shqetësues fakti se në këtë kohë në Rugovë nuk kishte as edhe një mjek apo infermiere, për çka i kam udhëzuar se si duhej të vepronin. Gjatë fundgushtit përmes negociatorëve të ndryshëm, Shtabi Rajonal i UÇK-ës për Rugovë, i ka marrë mbi 15 ultimatume për dorëzimin e armëve, poashtu qarkullonin një grup rugovasish që trumpetonin për dorëzim armësh dhe për falje të atyre që do t'i dorëzonin. 

Vlen të theksohet se ky grup herë-herë stimulohej nga njerëz të pandërgjegjshëm, që veten e konsideronin si tribunë popullorë dhe në esencë, po të mos kishin frikë edhe vetë do t'i dorëzonin armët e sot, ata flasin në emër të atyre që nuk i dorëzuan armët e as s'i lëshuan pozicionet luftarake të tyre. 

Pas skadimit të dhjetëra ultimatumeve, Shtabi Rajonal i UÇK-ës për Rugovë kishte filluar përgatitjet për sulm mbi forcat armike. Por në këtë kohë kishte rënë Gllogjani dhe përmes Bjeshkëve të Strellcit kishin filluar filluar karavanet e para të ushtarëve të paarmatosur dhe civilëve  të cilët ngjiteshin për në territorin e Rugovës. 

Shtabi Rajonal i UÇK-ës për Rugovë, duke e parë rrezikun që u kanosej të zhvendosurve që vinin bjeshkëve, cakton me mision të veçantë Njësitin Special rugovas (ushtarë të zgjedhur), për t'i marrë këta të zhvendosur deri në Bjeshkët e Lumbardhit dhe Strellcit, ku gati çdo ditë shkëmbenim zjarr me forcat armike. Duhet theksuar në mënyrë të veçantë se ky grup, që ishte dhe grupi i vijës së parë luftarake për afro katër muaj, e ka mbajtur nën kontroll rrugën kryesore, që ishte tepër në rrezik, duke mos e lënë asnjë të zhvendosur që vinte bjeshkëve të binte në pritat serbe. 

Pas vërshimi të refugjatëve nga Rrafshi i Dukagjinit (që sipas shënimeve të administratës së Shtabit në Drelaj, llogariten afro 10.000),  Rugova dhe rugovasit i kanë pritur, strehuar, ushqyer, ruajtur dhe që të gjithë i kanë përcjellë deri në vendin e sigurtë. 

Djemt trima si Naser Qorrajt, Kapllan Nikqit, Flamur Rexhajt, Ismet Muriqit, Besim R. Nikqit, Lulëzim Rexhajt, Xhevdet Kurtbogajt, Ukë Ibrajt, Selim Gashit, Ukë Qorrajt, Enver Lajqit, Faik Demajt e dhjetëra të tjerëve si këta, të udhëhequr nga Valdet Hysenaj, për një gjeneratë të tërë nuk do të harrohen nga 10.000 banorë kryesisht të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, sepse shumicën e tyre e shpëtuan nga vdekja e sigurtë, madje, duke i marrë ata deri në bjeshkët e Strellcit, dhe duke iu kundërvënë me armë në njërën anë policisë dhe ushtrisë serbe e në anën tjetër plaçkitsëve të armatosur shqiptarë që gjoja i përcjillnin karavanet, e në fakt atyre u plaçkitnin ato shuma të pakta parash që kishin me vete. 

Gjatë pritjes së karavaneve, anëtarët e Shtabit Rajonal të UÇK-ës me seli në Drelaj, Ramiz Muriqi (komandant i operativës), Valdet Hysenaj, Ujkan Nikqi, Demë Dashaj dhe Idriz Kurtbogaj, kanë merita të veçanta, të cilët gjatë punës së tyre, përpos që forcat policore dhe ushtarake serbe i mbanin të rrethuar nga të gjitha anët me ushtarët e tyre, përpos organizimit rreth pritjes dhe përcjelljes së gjithë asaj mase njerëzish, përpos sigurimit të ushqimit për ta, përpos bisedimeve te shumta me organizata të huaja humanitare dhe gazetarë të huaj, patën shumë pengesa dhe ndërskamca nga brenda. 

 Nuk duhet harruar kurrsesi as kontributin e të gjithë ushtarëve që ishin aty dhe të cilët ndihmuan me mish e me shpirt, por as shtabet lokale të udhëhequra nga Adem Vesel Nikqi, Demë Salihaj, Malë Zekaj, Bashkim Shaban Lajqi, Musë Vesel Dembogaj, Tahir Çukaj, Haxhi Nikqi, Osman Lajçi, Sadik Kurbogaj, Ramiz Isuf Muriqi, Enver Lajçi, Salih Shabani Lajçi etj, të cilët mundësuan që Rugova ta fitojë epitetin e ishullit të shpëtimit dhe vazhdimin e traditës që Rugova e pati gjatë shekujve. Duke përmendur këtu mosangazhimin e banorëve të fshatit Stankaj, ndonëse në luftërat paraprake ishin më të dëgjuarit. 

Që nga fillimi, i tërë armatimi që ka hyrë në Kosovë përmes Rugovës, ëka qenë nën përcjelljen e njësive operative rugovase. Edhe popullata e paktë rugovase e bëri të pamundurën për pritje sa më bujare të ushtarëve tanë dhe të popullatës civile, sepse pas pushtimit të Shtupeqit të Madh nga forcat serbe, afro 10.000 banorë moshash të ndryshme vetëm brënda tre ditëve e kishin braktisur Rugovën, madje edhe ushtarët e tipit përfolësa, të cilët u rikthyen tek ne, në dhjetor. 

Edhe gjatë kësaj kohe dikush llogariste me mbledhje e zbritje shumash të mëdha parash për të cilat mendojmë se një ditë dikush do të japë llogari. Ata që kanë qenë në Shtabin e Drelajve, gati çdo gjë e bënin me forcat e veta dhe vullnetarisht, ngaqë nuk e kishin asnjë metelik (të plagosurve që vinin nga Rrafshi i Dukagjinit gjatë përcjelljes së tyre për në Shqipëri, u janë dhënë para privatisht (personale). 

Potencojmë rastin e të plagosurit nga Carrabregu, Haki Qorraj, vetëm e vetëm që tu shpëtohej jeta). Duhet përmendur se ne Rugovë deri në muajin tetor 1998 nuk kishte ndasi brënda dhe punët kanë shkuar për së mbari. 

Gjatë kësaj kohe, mund të shënojmë edhe ndonjë të metë të vogël, por në asnjë mënyrë nuk e zbehin kontributin e madh rugovas. Bie fjala në shitoren e profiterit shitës S. në Bogaj, kanë marrë pako cigaresh veresie, me çmim të dyfishtë, cigare të cilat u shpërndaheshin falas ushtarëve. 

Po ashtu, i nxitur nga dashakeqësia kundruell UÇK-ës, një person sulmon me armë xhipin e Shtabit, për gjoja prerjen e një viçi për nevoja të Shtabit, i cili nuk ishte fare i tij. Një drelan pranon ta hapë shtëpinë e tij për vendosjen e të zhvendosurve. Tre ushtarë kishin ikur, përderisa bënin roje Sapo u informuan pjesëtarët e njësitit special, menjëherë iu vunë pas deri në fshatin Buxhov të Malit të Zi. Të ikurit u kapën brënda 3 orëve dhe u kthyen në Drelaj, ku u vunë nën përgjegjësi. Një djalosh fshehurazi i kishte marrë ca para një fëmije për ta përcjellë deri në Rozhajë, gjë për të cilën është urdhëruar të shkojë prap deri atje, t'i kërkojë falje dhe t'ia këthejë të hollat. 

Një grup të zhvendosurish, pasi i kishim strehuar në një shtëpi, pas tri ditësh në agun e hershëm ikin duke plaçkitur çdo gjë që kishte brënda. Disa të rinj nga Strellci, të vendosur nga Shtabi i Drelajve në vilat e Bokajve, pas dy tre ditësh tentojnë t'i shesin orenditë e vilave, por për këtë gjë u penguan po nga Njësiti specil. Në një dhomë ku ishin të vendosur disa ushtarë humbet revolja TT kineze, që i takonte të ndjerit, Ardian Krasniqi. Disa ushtarë fillojnë fshehurazi të merren me kontrabandë armësh, me ç'rast zihen në vepër nga njësiti special dhe ndaj tyre merren masa. 

 Një numër i madh banorësh të Rugovës që kishin ikur nga Rugova që me 24 gusht, nëpër kafe e çajtore villnin vrer ndaj atyre që ishin në istikame, vetëm e vetëm për ta arsyetuar dezertimin e tyre, të cilin e bënë kur serbët (shumica të njohur të tyre) i përzunë turpshëm. Duhet të përmendim patjetër edhe pjesëmarrjen aktive të Mustafë Xhemajlit nga Shkreli dhe të Rexhep Shalës prej Drelajve, të cilët UÇK-ës së Rugovës ia shtonin madhështinë, ndonëse që të dytë ishin ushtarët më të shtyrë në moshë. 

Të gjitha armët e ushtarëve tanë i kemi lënë në Drelaj, në stanin e Zeqir Texhës, të cilat i ka pranuar kryetari i LDK-ës për Rugovë, z.Ismail Hajdaraj, njëkohësisht edhe komandant i Shtabit. Po ashtu dokumentacioni bashkë me flamurin mbijetoi falë po këtij Shtabi, ndonëse dashakeqës dhe shkurtpamës thurnin lloj-lloj përrallash për përfundimin e tij. 

Para se të vija unë në Rugovë, nga Tirana dhe Rrafshi i Dukagjinit kishin arritur telefonata në Papaj, ku gjendej një telefon satelitor për dezinformata nga ku kërkohej të më likuidonin, madje ishte caktuar edhe skuadra e pushkatimit, të cilët më ndoqën këmba-këmbës, por nuk kishin mundësi që të më afroheshin, meqë, përveç ushtarëve dhe ushtarakëve të mi, mua më përcillnin edhe disa ushtarë të Njësitit special të Rugovës.  

Tentativa për likuidim ka vazhduar madje edhe natën e fundit që e bëra në Rugovë, në stanin e Sokol Shpendit në Livadhin e Turkut, e me këtë rast dua t'ia përkujtoj atij grupi, se atë natë ishim në të njëjtin vend, në dy stane të ndryshme dhe ishim në dijeni përse kishin ardhur. Vrasja edhe pse e mbetur në tentativë është krim, dhe për të do të përgjigjet dikush sa do vonë që të bëhet. 

Edhe pas tërheqjes sonë nga Rugova, kemi mbajtur rregullisht kontakte me shefin e administratës së Shtabit Drelaj. Z. Valdet Hysenaj e kemi udhëzuar se si duhej të vepronin ngaqë në Rugovë u stacionuan qindra familje, se si ushtarët tanë nuk duhej të sulmonin forcat serbe, por vetëm të mbroheshin, në mënyrë që  të mos ua rrezikonin jetën, por t'ua shpëtonin  atë familjeve që ishin strehuar në Rugovë. Për të gjitha këto kemi fakte të pamohueshme. Lidhje të rregullta me të ka pasur edhe Ahmet Krasniqi, deri në vrasjen e tij, ka udhëzuar detalisht për çdo gjë. 

Gjatë kalimit tonë nëpër territorin rugovas, krahas ne ushtarëve, rugovasit përcollën edhe mijëra banorë dhe shumë ushtarë të plagosur, e merita të veçanta për këtë kanë: Kapllan Nikqi, Neser Qorraj, Sali R. Lajçi, Visar Muriqi, Idriz Kurbogaj, Vesel Muriqi, Sadik Muriqi, etj.  Duhet të përmendet deomos rasti i Rushë Lajçit Kurbogajt, e cila ka gatuar bukë disa ditë radhazi pa ndërprerje, madje edhe nga 16 orë në ditë, po kështu veproi edhe familja e Osman Shalës (vajzat dhe reja e tij) dhe Beqir Rexhës nga Drelajt, që ishin të vetmet familje që kishin mbetur në këtë fshat. 

Gjithashtu edhe disa familje nga Haxhajt, Pepajt dhe Koshutani. Është shumë emocional rasti që ndodhi në Kuqishtë, kur nga një veturë dolën me shpejtësi ushtarët e Njësitit special: Kapllani, Naseri, Flamuri, Ujku, Valdeti dhe hasën në disa të zhvendosur për të cilët mësuam më vonë se ishin nga fshati Prilep, të cilët e kishin humbur rrugën bjeshkëve, e nuk dini se ku gjindeshin. 

Me të parë ushtarët tonë të uniformuar kanë menduar se janë ushtarë të armikut dhe kanë filluar të qajnë e të bërtasin aq shumë, sa për një gjysëm ore nuk kanë mundur t'i qetësojnë. Në fillim nga frika e më pas nga gëzimi. Në përbërjen e tyre kishte kryesisht gra, fëmijë dhe dy kryefamiljarë të moshuar. Edhe pse me vete kishin ndihma dhe para, atyre menjëherë u është dhënë bukë. 

Duhet thënë se edhe shumë të ashtuquajtur komandantë kishin gjetur strehim në  Rugovë dhe për muaj të tërë s'bënë gjë tjetër përveçse bënin sikur po bënin roje. Disa prej tyre vlen të përmenden me emra si Ali Haxhosaj, Faik Doda, Ramush Ahmeti, Ernest Kasapi, Dali Leka, Azem Zalli (Kelmendi), Të tjerë kanë qendruar në Rugovë veç për të shantazhuar si rasti i Mehmet Mehmetaj (i ati i Faton Mehmetajt), i cili me ngulm kërkonte që babain t'ia përcillnim për Mal të Zi. 

Në të njëtin rrafsh është gjendur edhe Besim Ukaj, e më pas edhe fshatrat e Grabovcat, të cilët më vonë do të bëhen mollë sherri për ndasitë në Rugovë dhe të gjithë do të shkelin  mbi bukën dhe kripën rugovase. Por, kishte edhe të tillë që nuk ishin të këtij soji, sikur Florim Zeneli, Skënder Gjoci, Astrit Lokaj, Selim Gashi e shumë të tjerë si këta, që edhe më tutje mbetën të nderuar në këto Troje. 



Tërheqja nga Rugova 

Sipas urdhërit të prerë të Ministrisë së Mrojtjes të Republikës së Kosovës u tërhoqa nga Rugova,  me vete mora edhe komandantin e operativës nga Shtabi i Rugovës, Z. Ramiz Muriqin. Me mjaft peripeci kaluam në Republikën e Shqipërisë. 

Për rezultatet e treguara në fushën e nderit në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit gjatë kohës së luftës si dhe për respektimin e hierarkisë ushtarake, ashtu si duhej të vepronte një ushtri e disiplinuar, unë posa arrita në Shqipëri, me dekret të posaçëm të ministrit Krasniqi u gradova dhe u udhëzova që menjëherë të filloja përgaditjet e reja dhe rekrutimin e ushtarëve të rinj për t'u rimobilizuar, specializuar për punë operative dhe për t'u futur prapë në frontin e luftës. 

Nga gjithë kjo rezultoi formimi i brigadës "Mërgimi", që përfundimisht në njërën anë qartëson edhe njëherë vizionin e qartë kombëtar të z. Krasniqi, në realizimin e detyrës së shenjtë që e kishte marrë përsipër nga vota lirë e popullit, dhe në anën tjetër përkushtimin serioz të vijës së Kretës dhe nanosëve palaço që ky mision të dështonte, çka e dëshmon edhe veprimi vrastar i tyre me vrasjen tradhtare të kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit, mu në mes të Tiranës, nën përkujdesjen e SHIK-ut dhe makinerisë tjetër shtetërore-gjakatare sllavo-greke, duke e vrarë kështu edhe vullnetin e popullit të Kosovës. 

Ishte pikërisht kjo vrasje që më nxiti që, sado të më kushtonte, me çfarëdo çmimi, të vazhdoja detyrat që ditë më parë m'i besoi z. Krasniqi dhe  dëshiroja që atij edhe për së vdekuri t'ia çoja në vend amanetin dhe të vazhdoja luftën e institucionit që ai përfaqësonte. 

KUSH ËSHTË GJENERAL ISMET ALIU DHE CILAT ISHIN KONTAKTET E  MIA ME TE? 

Gjatë viteve 80-85, kur isha komandat batalioni në Zajeçar, kam kontaktuar për herë të parë me ish-kapitenin Ismet Aliun. Atëbotë, ai ishte komanues kompanie, i cili për një kohë të shkurtër arriti të bëhet komanduesi më  suksesshëm në tërë krahinën e Timokut. Pas viti 1985, Ismeti ka shkuar të punojë në shkollën e mesme ushtarake në Sarajevë, në cilësinë e kryeshefit të viteve të katërta për kadetë. 

Lufta boshnjako-serbe e zuri në Sarajevë, të cilës Ismeti iu bashkangjit me të gjithë ushtarakët dhe ushtarët shqiptarë që u gjenden aty ku ai vepronte. Falë aftësive dhe shkathtësive të tij ushtarake, arriti të ngjitet në hierarkinë më të lartë ushtarake në Bosnjë, madje deri në komandant korparmate. Gjatë luftimeve kundër forcave serbe, ai u plagos dy herë lehtë. 

Pas përfundimit të luftës, për hir të rezlutateve të mëdha të tij, të treguara në frontet e luftës serbo-boshnjake, Z. Ismeti gradohet nga presidenti i federatës boshnjake dhe komandantit të Forcave të Armatosura Boshnjake, Z. Alija Izetbegoviq dhe merr gradën e gjeneralit. Menjëherë caktohet atashe ushtarak i Bosnjes në Ankara të Turqisë, detyrë të cilën e kreu me sukses të lartë. Tani gjendet në detyrën e ndihmës komandantit për zhvilime strategjike në Shtabin Suprem të Forcave të Armatosura të Bosnjes. 

Pas keqësimit të situatës në Kosovë dhe fillimit të përgatitjeve të eprorëve për luftë nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës, nën udhëheqjen e kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit, unë personalisht e kam ftuar Ismet Aliun që të vinte nga Ankaraja në Gjermani, në një takim pune, takim i cili u realizua shumë shpejt  në mars të viti 1998.  Takimi u bë në Düseldorf, të pranishëm kanë qenë Sali Çeku dhe një epror nga Gurrakoci. 

Biseduam gjatë, shkëmbyem mendime rreth përdorimit të taktikave të mundshme luftarake nga pala serbe, taktika dhe metoda që serbët i kishin përdorur në Bosnje dhe mënyrën se si duhej tî kundërviheshim kësaj strategjie gjatë luftës në Kosovë. Mund të them se ky takim ishte shumë i suksesshëm, sepse u njoftuam konkretisht rreth taktikave luftarake serbe që do t'i përdornim më vonë në Kosovë. 

Gjithashtu, diskutuam rreth furnizimit me armatime dhe ushqim dhe u arrit një marrëveshje që nëpërmes gjeneral Ismetit, të bëhej furnizimi me armë dhe ushqim përmes lidhjeve të të njëjtave lidhje sikur në Bosnje, pra nga të njëjtat shtete donatore. Gjeneral Ismet Aliu, menjëherë pas takimit, nëpërmes atasheve ushtarak të Pakistanit, Iranit, dhe Ukrainës e ka përgaditur strategjinë e veprimit për realizimin e kësaj marrëveshjeje. Për të gjitha këto ndetajisht e kemi njoftuar kolonel Ahmet Krasniqin, madje edhe ia vetë, pas takimit të Düseldorfit, ishte takuar për të njëjtat çështje me gjeneral Ismet Aliun.  

Z. Aliu kërkoi nga ne, që tî siguronim një pistë në territorin e  Shqipërisë, ku do të ateronin aeroplanët me armatime dhe ushqime dhe këtë furnizim shtetet në fjalë kishin pranuar ta bënin për katër vite radhazi. Me keqardhje më duhet të them se realizimin e këtij projekti e penguan autoritetet e shtetit amë (Shqipërisë), konkretisht ministri i mbrojtjes Luan Hajdaraga dhe kryepartiaku e grekofili socialist Fatos Nano. Zatën, kjo ishte edhe pengesa e parë serioze për pengimin e luftës sonë për liri dhe pavarësi. Pra ishin pikërisht këta që e shihnin të udhës të pengohej vija institucionale e shtetit të Kosovës dhe të pengohej krahu profesionlo-ushtarak në misionin e tij të shenjtë që  kishte marrë përsipër. 

Pas kësaj, gjeneral Ismet Aliu, erdhi në Shqipëri ku drejtëpërsëdrejti u njoftua me situatën. Me atë rast shprehu dëshirën që menjëherë të vihet në shërbim të Forcave të Arnatosura të Republikës së Kosovës, por njëkohësisht u zhgënye shumë shpejt në një takim që patëm në Ministrinë e Mrojtjes e ku i pranishëm ishte edhe Sali Veseli, i cili për motive të ulta banditeske dhe smirëzeza e injoroi tej mase gjeneral Aliun. 

Edhe pse një veprim i tillë i Salihut nuk çonte peshë, sepse ishim mësuar edhe më herët me veprimet e tij të çoroditura, gjesti i tij la një hije të zezë.  Ministri i Mbrojtjes, kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi, i dha gjenaral Aliut detyra të reja, por edhe më tutje të punonte në realizimin e marrëveshjes së Düseldorfit.  

Gjatë luftës në Dukagjin, shumë shpesh jam konsultuar profesionalisht me gjeneral Aliun. Shumë kontakte dhe veprime janë kryer gjatë periodave të caktuara, por në këtë libër po e veçoj vetëm një. 



„Loja që ua bëmë rusëve“ 

Si u bë ndalimi i nëndetseve ruse për t'u stacionuar në Detin Adriatik, të cilat kishin për qëllim kontrollimin dhe dhënien e informacioneve ushtrisë Jugosllave, për veprimet ushtarako-luftarake të forcave të NATO-s, gjatë bombardimeve në caqet serbe. 

Përmes atasheut ushtarak të SHBA-ve, që ishte i autorizuar nga Pentagoni dhe International Service për përcjellejn e situatës së gjithëmbarshme dhe veprim në të mirë të Kosovës, gjeneral Aliu vjen deri te informacioni se një pjesë e Flotës ruse së shpejti do të futej në detin Adriatik, me mision të veçantë. 
Ideja dhe veprimi i Ismetit ishin që të kontaktojë me atasheun ushtarak rus në Ankara, kolonel Aca Aleksandrin. Takimi realizohet me kërkesën e Ismetit, pasi me të ishte takuar edhe disa herë dhe kishte raporte të mira dhe se ai e konsideronte si atashe të Bosnjës. 

Gjatë bisedës, atasheu rus ia konfirmon Ismetit informacionin për nisjen e nëndetseve ruse për në Adriatik. Pasi më informoi për këtë çështje, unë isistova që ai të takohet prapë me atasheun rus dhe t'ia paraqiste praninë tonë më sa vijon: Gjeneral Ismeti i zbulon Acës të dhënën se Shërbimi Shqiptar i Kosovës  është në dijeni për lëvizjet e nëndetseve ruse dhe se një njësit special nga Kosova veç ka arritur në grykën e Bosforit për t'i pritur ato. 

Pasi anijet duhej të vazhdonin për në Detin Adriatik, ky njësit do të bënte të pamundurën për t'i ndalur. 

Atasheu ushtarak rus shqetësohet tej mase, interesohet për përgatitjet ushtarake të këtij njësiti special edhe pse nuk e fshihte dyshimin se ushtarët e këtij njësiti mund të ishin përgatitur pikërisht në Turqi. Është mësuar se pas shkëmbimit të këtyre informacioneve, atasheu rus ka lajmëruar me urgjencë Gjeneralshtabin e Forcave të Armatës Ruse për këtë njësit. Se kjo ishte e vërtetë dhe shumë serioze tregon fakti se menjëherë Gjeneralshtabi Rus ka kërkuar takim shumë urgjent me Gjeneralshtabin Turk, nga i cili kanë kërkuar shpjegime. 

Duke pasur parasysh se të gjitha këto nuk u zhvilluan për një ditë, ne fituam mjaftë në kohë dhe mud të them lirisht se falë këtij veprimi nëndetset ruse nuk u futën në ujratë e Adriatikut. 

Gjithashtu, gjatë gjithë kohës së bombardimeve, kam kontaktuar me gjeneral Aliun në Ankara, ku edhe ishte pjekur dëshira dhe vullneti për veprim. Dhe grumbullonin të gjitha informacionet të gjitha të dhënat nga terreni për caqet serbe në Kosovë e gjetiu. Këto të dhëna nëpërmes atasheut ushtarak të SHBA-ve që përmenda edhe më lart dergoheshin në selinë e NATO-s në Bruksel. Në këtë qendër ishin të inkuadruar : gjeneral Ismet Aliu-atashe ushtarak i Bosnjes, atasheu ushtarak amerikan dhe atasheu ushtarak i Shqipërisë-kolonel Hajro Limaj. 

Qellimisht, për shumë shkaqe e arsye të njohura shumë emra të dipolomacisë nuk mund t'i përmend, në rend të parë për shkaqe të sigurisë, por të gjithë janë të njohur për autorin. 

Kontaktet e mia me Pentagonin gjatë bombardimeve, me qendrën për veprim në Ankara, me grupin e veprimit me qendër në Kajro, përmes hartave të kordinuara dhe kordinatave që u dërgoja, kanë ndikuar dhe u kanë ndihmuar mjaft forcave aleate për veprime të suksesshme mbi caqet dhe pozicionet serbe në Kosovë dhe Serbi. Për herë të parë flas se gjatë luftës kam bashkëpunuar me forcat e NATO-s, e konkretisht me amerikanët, me te cilët kam qenë i lidhur ngusht, e kjo ishte edhe rezultat dhe rrejdhojë e politikës së udhëhequr për 10 vjet nga presidenti i Republikës së Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugova. 

Kjo qe një punë e diplomacisë ushtarake, sepse ne e kemi theksuar gjithmonë se për t'u çliruar nga zgjedha serbe gjithsesi duhej të ishim në bashkëpunim me diplomacinë botërore, njëkohësisht këto kontakte ishin edhe kontaktet e para serioze të institucioneve të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës me to si dhe hapja rrugë në rrafshin ushtarak për të ardhmen. 



FORMIMI DHE VENDOSJA E BRIGADËS « MËRGIMI » 

Megjithë pengesat instiucionale të shtetarëve shqiptarë, unë, pjesëtarët e parë të Brigadës "Mërgimi" i vendosa në Lezhë, nën mbrojtjen e tytave të armëve tona. Veçanërisht, më pas, kur ata morën vesh për vendosjen tonë, kemi pasur disa përplasje serioze, por falë armëve tona, ne dolëm faqebardhë, sepse Shqipëria ishte edhe jona. Ishte i pamundur pranimi i të gjithë ushtarëve që dëshironin t'u bashkëngjiteshin radhëve tona. 

Kam pasur kujdes të veçantë që inkuadrimi fillimisht t'u mundësohej edhe ushtrëve të mi, që nuk ishin të paktë, të cilët menjëherë vazhdonin për në vijat e para të luftës. Të gjitha dëto udhëhiqeshin nga ushtarakë profesionlë. Për shkak të rritjes së madhe që filloi të kapte shifrën rreth 1000 luftëtarë, edhe pse shumicën gati çdo ditë e përcjellnim për në frontet e luftës në vijën e parë, e sidomos për në Koshare, ne u detyruam që të kalonim në Mamuras, në një ish kazermë ushtarake që i plotësonte kushtet më së miri për të vazhduar punën dhe përgatitjet tona për nisjen e kësaj brigade për në Kosovë, duke mos harruar asesi  pengesat e shumta të udhëheqësve të lartë të Shqipërisë dhe propagandën e njohur të televizionit shqiptar. 

Në fakt programi stelitor i TVSh-së me në krye përgjegjësit kosovarë Asllan Bajramin dhe Besë Çekun, gjatë gjithë luftës ishte arma më e çoroditur e më përçarëse dhe që e ka penguar dhe dezinformuar më së tepërmi vijën institucionale. Gjatë kësaj kohe, në mënyrë të veçantë bëhej edhe përgatitja e mbi 500 ushtarëve, të cilët kishin për detyrë që t'u bashkoheshin ushtarëve në Koshare. Gjatë kësaj kohe u zhvilluan shumë veprimtari në rrafshin politik dhe ushtarak e njëherit u shënua edhe fillimi i sulmit ushtarak të Forcave Aleate mbi caqet dhe pozicionet serbe. 

Në librin e pare kam përshkruar me detaje se si është stërvitur dhe armatosur Brigada Mërgimi, se çfarë gadishmërie dhe aftësi luftarake kishte arritur, siç kam përshkruar edhe pengesat që kemi pasur. Kam folur gjithashtu edhe për marshimin famëkeq të saj. Në këtë libër dua t¨èe shtoj edhe disa detaje. 



Nisja e brigadës për në Kosovë 

Pas nënshkrimit të marrëveshjes në mes të palës serbe dhe forcave të NATO-s, brigada "Mërgimi" është nisur për në Kosovë. Me ministrin e mbrojtjes së Shqipërisë z. Luan Hajdaraga dhe me përfaqësues të Ministrisë së Mbrotjes ramë dakort që një pjesë të armatimit t'ia linim në dispozicion ushtrisë shqitare për çka, edhe ashtu u veprua, kurse pjesën tjetër kryesisht armët e lehta, t'i merrnim me vete. 

Policia shqiptare kishte marrë përsipër përcjelljen e brigadës "Mërgimi" deri në kufi. Nisja u bë e organizuar, me mjetet e motorizuara që i dispononim. Unë, në momentin e fundit, u caktova në një detyrë të re nga Minstria e Mbrotjes, si dhe kisha një takim shumë të rëndësishëm me përfaqësues të lartë ushtarakë të NATO-s në Shkup, për çka u detyrova që në vendin tim të caktoja Fazli Rugovën, komandant i Brigadës. 

Se qëllimi i ushëheqësve shqiptarë kishte qenë vetëm një truk sa për t'i marrë armët e Brigasës "Mërgimi", dëshmon edhe fakti se, posa brugada ka arritur në afërsi të qytetit Bjaram Curri, më kanë lajmëruar menjëherë se u kishin dalë në pritë forcat e policisë, të ushtrisë dhe  SHIK.ut, të udhëhequra nga Fatmir Haklaj dhe Feriz Kërnaja, të cilët më kërkonin mua dhe kërkonin që brigada të kthehej prapa. Unë për këtë çështje menjëherë lajmërova autoritetet shqiptare dhe kërkova shpjegime. 

Deri në orët e pasditës ushtarët e mi i lanë në pikë të diellit, pa u ofruar as edhe një pikë ujë. Nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes dhe e Rendit morëm sinjalin se brigada mund të kalonte vetëm përmes Kukësit, por edhe më tutje personat e sipërpërmendur  kanë refuzuar kanë refuzuar urdhërin e eprorëve të tyre. Atëherë unë  kam urdhëruar udhëheqësit e brigadës që nëse për psesë minuatave nuk lirohej rruga, ata do të duhej të përdornin gjithë zharrin e armëve që kishin në dispozicion për të siguruar kalimin e vetë. Për fat, ky kërcënim ka qenë I mjaftueshëm që ata ta lironin rrugën. Kështu brigade ka mbërritur në Kukës ku edhe ka kaluar kufirin. Pas kontrollit nga forcat gjermane të KFOR-it ka hyrë në Prizren. 



Hyrja e Brigadës në Prizren 

Në hyrje të Prizrenit, kolona është ndalur për të pushuar dhe ka zbritur mjatet e motorizuara. Derisa ushtarët kanë qenë duke pushuar, një grup i armatosur ushtarësh me uniforma të UÇK-ës, i përbërë prej afër 50 vetash, të udhëhequr nga Tahir Sinanaj, i rrethojnë automjetet e ushtarëve, kurse Fazli Rugovën dhe një truprojë të tij, të cilët ishimn të pa armatosur i marrin me vete. Me Sinanajn ka qenë i ashtuquajturi "plaku", siç e thërrisnin, me plis të bardhë në kokë, i cili e tregoi edhe qëllimin e ardhjes së tyre. 

 "… duhet t'i vrisni të gjithë, këta janë ushtarë të FARK-ut dhe të Tahir Zemës…". 

 Gjatë kësaj kohe ata kishin plaçkitur çdo gjë që kishte nëpër kamionët dhe automjetet tjera, duke i mbajtur të gjithë ushtarët në shënjestër. Çdo gjë ka përfunduar vetëm pasi kanë intervenuar forcat gjermane të KFOR-it. Pastaj i kthejnë Fazliun dhe truprojën e tij, por jo edhe pajisjet dhe gjërat e tjera të plaçkitura. Grupi i rebelëve vazhdimisht ishte në dijeni për lëvizet e brigadës dhe se nuk e kishte të vështirë për ngritjen e kurtheve. 



Hyrja e Brigadës në Gjakovë 

Edhe në hyrje të Gjakovës ushtarët e mi u shantazhuan dhe u rrahën deri për vdekje, kësaj radhe rebelët udhëhiqeshin nga Lahi Ibrahimi, i cili ushtarëve ua shponte trupin me kaçavida duke u thënë se ishte dhuratë e Ahmet Krasniqit, të cilin sipas tij e kishin kurtalisur dhe se i njëjti fat i priste të gjithë ushtarët e FARK-ut dhe se së shpejti ata do t'i largonin edhe forcat e KFOR-it. Përparësia ishte në anën e tyre, sepse ata ishin të armatosur. Pas intervenimit të focave tèe KFOR-it italian, kolonës iu mundësua vazhdimi për në Pejë. 



Hyrja në Pejë 

Aty kah ora dhjetë e mbrëmjes ushtarët e kësaj Brigade kanë hyrë në Pejë. Janë vendosur para shtëpisë së mallrave. Një grup i udhëheqjes së brigadës kishte shkuar te KFORI italian për t'u konsultuar me ta. Në ndërkohë, si zakonisht, ka arritur grupi rebel. 

Kësaj radhe i dhëhequr nga Ramush Ahmetaj, ish-dezertor nga Rrafshi i Dukagjinit, i strehuar në Rugovë, atë botë qingj e tash luan, i cili ka lidhje gjaku me Ramush Haradinajn-koordinatorin e gjithë kësaj të keqeje, i shoqëruar nga Ahmet Elshani, i njohur që herët për poshtërsi, Ethem Çeku, një kumbar i përbetuar me sllavët, të cilin gjatë ikjes së tij, ditët e fundit të shkumbarimit, e përcollën ushtarët e mi, me ç'rast prej "trimërie" i ishte marrë edhe goja, tani prefekt i qytetit që prezentohej madje edhe si komandant i UÇK-ës, Arsim Çeku i vëllai i gjeneralit të madh Agim Çekut, i cili natën ua ruante shtëpitë policëve serbë, vëllezërve Musiq, i cili është edhe në lidhje gjaku me ta dhe suitën e tyre, të cilët u sollën brutalisht siç dinë vetëm ata. 

Pas një mosmarrëveshjeje me ushtarët e brigadës, që të gjithë rrethohen nga forcat e KFOR-it italian. Pas një bisede gati një orëshe, arrihet një marrëveshje mes italianëve, përfaqësuesve të Brigadës dhe përfaqësuesit të rebelëve të Ethem Çekut dhe Brigada niset për Ratishë. Pasi arrijnë atje, rebelët u morën gjithë ç’kishin, madje edhe teshat e trupit. Pasi maltretuan fizikisht shumë prej tyre, i kthejnë përsëri në Pejë, në fabrikën e Autopjesëve, nga ku për dy ditë ushtarët italianë do t'i shpërndajnë, nëpër shtëpitë e tyre,  anëkënd Kosovës. 

Në librin e pare është përshkruar me detaje fati i pesë ushtarëve të kësaj brigade, prej të cilëve sot është gjallë Vesel Muriqi. Ky rast nuk është ndriçuar akoma edhe pse është I denoncuar publikisht. Edhe sot pas kaq kohësh, dorasit janë të lire. 

Nga ana tjetër një grup relativisht I madh I ushtarëve të njësive operative kanë qenë të detyruar për muaj të tërë të paraqiteshin tek “hetuesit e çlirimtarëve”, që drejtoheshin nga Faton Mehmetaj. 



NJË REALITET I VËSHTIRË, POR JO I PASHPRESË... 

Pas kthimit tim në Kosovë, jam ndeshur me pamje të pabesueshme për  mendjet normale,  me  një diferencim shkinor shumë më agresiv, më cinik e më të lig sesa ai që dikur ushtronin serbët. Këto fjalë më dalin nga dhimbja dhe trishtimi i thellë kur kam parë se si diferencoheshin edhe te vdekurit nëpër varre. Klasifikohej gjaku i një dëshmori si gjak që nuk menton te respektohet vetëm se në të gjallë ai kishte respektuar urdhërat e institucioneve të Republikës. 

Diferencoheshin pleq e plaka, vetëm pse ishin prindër të bijve që kishin dhënë jetën për Kosovën, por që nuk kishin qenë në radhët e komandantëve enveristë. Kam parë lot fëmijësh që shikoheshin shtrembër, sepse baballarët e tyre kishin qenë ushtarë të Njësive Operative. Kam parë varre e monumente prej mermeri për të rënët në luftë, që e meritojnë respektin e gjithë Kosovës, por kam parë edhe varre të braktisura, të harruara mbi të cilat nuk lejohej të viheshin lule. 

Kam parë se si bënin gara komandantët për të shpallur heronj vëllezërit e motrat e veta që mund të kishin vdekur sa në fushë të nderit, aq edhe në shtrat nga dergja e zakonshme. Kam parë e dëgjuar se si brenda një familjeje janë emëruar tre-katër gjeneralë, 5-6 majorë etj. Kam parë se si e emëronin njëri-tjetrin nëpër punëra e poste që nuk u shkonin përshtat as dijeve as formimit të tyre, siç kam parë, une dhe e gjithë Kosova, se çfarë etje e urie kanë demonstruar "komandantët dhe komisarët" për pronat  shtetërore   dhe  private  te  Kosovës. 

Fatkeqësisht kjo sjellje e dëmtoi shumë imazhin e Ushtris Çlirimtare të Kosovës, e dëmtoi shumë imazhin e institucionet pasardhëse te saj, pra TMK- në, por edhe SHPK-në e mbushur me kushërinj, nipa e dajallarë të korruptuar, njerëz që nuk i ngjallin askujt respekt e jo rrallë edhe te inkriminuar. Pas uniformave të institucioineve të reja të Kosovës u fshehën jo pak njerëz që kishin bërë krime para, gjatë dhe fill pas luftës. 

Kjo gjë e dëmtoi edhe imazhin e vetë kombit tonë. Imagjinoni se çfarë dëmi i madh i bëhet imazhit te ushtrisë së ardhshme të Kosovës, kur ndaj bërthamës se saj te sotme, ndaj TMK-së qytetarët tanë nuk kanë pikë respekti. E sigurt është një gjë që as imazhi i UÇK-së, as ai i TMK-së nuk mund të dëmtohet në mënyrë të pakthyeshme, sepse për to është derdhur gjak, për to është investuar dashuria dhe respekti i një populli të tërë. Gjendja e sotme është e përkohshme. 



...Shpresë që buron nga puna 

Pas botimit e ribotimit te librit te pare, më është dashur të "shëtis me te". Kam pasur rast të takohem me bashkëqytetarët e mi në Vjenë e në Istog, në Osllo e në Strellc, në Stokholm e në Mitrovicë, në Bernë e në Prishtinë, në Cyrih e në Gjilan, në Bon e në Prizren, në Berlin e në Ferizaj, në Gjenevë e në Gjakovë, në Paris e në Pejë, në New York e në Fushë Kosovë, në Bruksel e në Vushtrri, në Çikago e në Kamenicë pra në çdo qytet të madh të Evropës, të Kosovës e te Amerikës. 

Kjo ka qenë një eksperiencë e jashtëzakonshme, me rëndësi vendimtare për mua. Kam vërejtur gjatë kësaj kohe se si ringjallen filizat e një shoqërie të traumatizuar nga lufta, sesi njerëzit pajtohen me dhimbjen për humbjet e thella njerëzore e pasurore, sesi përpiqen ta transformojnë dhimbjen e tyre në burim energjish pozitive për familjen dhe vendin e vet, kam parë sesa të lidhur janë qytetarët tanë me tokën e tyre, me lidershipin e tyre politik. 

Njëkohësisht kam parë sesa të traumatizuar dhe të terrorizuar kanë qenë qyetarët tanë nga presioni dhe dhuna fizike e verbale e ushtruar ndaj tyre nga bandat e majta, kam parë sesi ata përpiqeshin t’i fshehnin bindjet e tyre politike nga frika e një represioni të ri. Kjo ka bërë që une te mobilizoj gjithë vulinetin dhe energjitë e mia për ta përmbysur këtë gjendje. Nuk mund të vierësoj sesa kam bërë. Veç di se diçka kam bërë. 

Degët e partive shqiptare te qendrës e të qendrë së djathtë nëpër Evropë dhe bashkësitë e shoqatat demokratike të qytetarëve shqiptare në ato vende janë rizgjuar. E kanë përkrahur të vërtetën që shkruhej ne liber dhe me kanë ofruar informacionet dhe mbështetjen e tyre në përpjekjet e mia. Kjo siç thashë ka qenë një përvojë shumë e madhe për mua. Nga ana tjetër vizitat e rregullta nëpër te gjitha organet shtetërore të nivelit lokal më kanë dhënë mundësi të njihem me hallet dhe problemet e qytetarëve të mi, të prek me dorë e të shoh me sy sesi jetojnë e vuajnë, sesi përpiqen e gëzojnë, sesi ringjesin fillin e jetës se thërrmuar nga lufta. 

Personalitetet politike në krye të këtyre komunave, deputetët dhe zyrtarët lokalë me kanë informuar për problemet e tyre , kanë ndarë me mua hallet dhe arritjet e tyre. Takimet dhe përpjekjet e mia për të realizuar synimin e shpallur në parathënie të këtij libri nuk janë kufizuar vetëm me faktorin shqiptar, por edhe me miqtë tanë te huaj. 

Ne SHBA jam takuar me mikun e shquar të shqiptarëve, ambasadorin Uilliam Uoker, me njerëz të afërt me kabinetet e senatorëve dhe të deputetëve republikanë e demokratë, miq të shqiptarëve. Takime të ngjashme kam pasur edhe në vende të tjera evropiane, por edhe në Kosovë. Dekorata e lartë që me është akorduar nga presidenti Rugova është për mua një shenjë mirënjohjeje jo vetëm nga ana e tij, por edhe nga ana e të gjithë qytetarëve te Kosovës, respekt që kanë treguar dhe tregojnë për përpjekjet e mia dhe të bashkëluftëtarëve të mi. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Te gjitha keto marre nga Libri  "Keshtu foli Tahir Zemaj
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Brari

Ahmet Elshanit te cilit i del emri ketu si terrorizues i luftareve te FARK-ut i del perseri emri kohet e fundit si vrases i luftarit Ilir Selimajt e i familjes se tije.
Plaku i mbetur gjalle ne masakren mbi familjen Selimaj e ka njohur kryebanditin Ahmet Elshani..
Per te dizinformuar opinionin Mafia e Xhavit Ramush Qose Nanos ne Kosove mobilizuan RTK-ne dhe spiunin e kriminelin Melaim Zeka te krijoje Alibi per Elshanin..sikurse ne Shqiperi Taulant Dedja i PS-se fallcifikoi  nje alibi per Jaho Salihin ..vrasesin e Azem Hajdarit..
Nga nje shtab kane dale urdherat e nga nje "dore"  jane ..vrasesit e Tahir Zemes,..Azem Hajdarit.. Ahmet Krasniqit ,ilir Selimajt etj etj..


Po keshtu dhe Faton Mehmetajt disa here i eshte permendur emri si vrases e organizator vrasjesh mbi Shqiptare.

Kujtimet e kolonel Tahir Zemajt jane thesar per historine.

E verteta dhe vetem e verteta i duhet Kosoves.

Kjo e vertete i djeg Shikasve te Klos Ruc Nanos ne Kosove dhe ata vrasin per te mbuluar Krimet e tyre..

----------


## Princes_Ks

E verteta i duhet Kosoves 
Po kjo nuk eshte as pak afer se vertetes.O shqipeeeeeeee,apo besoni ate qe ju pelqen juve,he se Tahir zemaj e tha nje perrall mu duk interesante dhe dua ta besoj,keshtu eshte puna e juaj.
Po ai se pari vete nuk ka qene ne kosove nese ai ankohet per disa persona,e dini ju sa ushtari edhe sa njerez ankohen per tradhetin e tije.
Edhe ju si duket nuk e njihni fare rrafshin e Dugagjinit,ato fshatra qe permendet e dini sa kishte luft aty?
Kujtimet e Tahir Zemaj vertet jane thesar per liri,dhe do zoti dalin sa me pare.
Duam ta dime edhe ne si ka kaluar ne pushime kur i braktisi neper bjeshka gjithe ata ushte i lla te humbure te vrare,pa e ca koken fare per ta.Nejse do te dalin te gjitha siq kan filluar te dalin.

----------


## Arb

*Koloneli Zemaj arriti fitore të mëdha ushtarake duke kursyer djalërinë e Kosovës 

Prishtinë, 4 janar - Me betimin para Flamurit dhënë para ministritë të Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës Ahmet Krasniqi, dhe të ceremonisë së krijimit të Brigadës 134 në një dokumentar, është përkujtuar në 3-vjetorin e vrasjes kolonel Tahir Zemaj, komandant i kësaj brigade, në një akademi sot në Prishtinë nën përkujdesjen e Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova.* 

Më 1998 nën udhëheqjen e kolonel Zemajt Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës arriti të shënojë fitore të befasishme ndaj forcave të mëdha dhe shumë më të fuqishme serbe të përkrahura edhe nga ato ajrore, në betejën e Loxhës, e cila fitore i dha famë këtij ushtaraku të karrierës. 

Me këtë fitore, historiani Zekeria Cana tha se *filloi lufta e madhe, me të cilën iu bë e ditur botës se "shqiptarët munden dhe dijnë të bëjnë luftë".* 

Cana, para qindra të pranishëmve në Teatrin Kombëtar të Prishtinës në mesin e të cilëve edhe kryekuvendari Daci, ministra, deputetë e udhëheqës komunash, tha se kjo fitore u arrit në kohën kur politika e Millosheviqit po e shkretëronte Kosovën dhe donta ta kthente në djerrinë dhe pa shqiptarë.

 Cana tha se *nuk lypej vetëm trimëri dhe vullnet për sakrificë, por edhe njohje e artit dhe e doktrinës ushtarake, për çka "shumë djelmosha kanë shkuar dëm".* Cana tha se duhet *patjetër të thuhet e vërteta për veprimet tona në të kaluarën edhe kur janë të hidhura.* Nuk mund t'i bëjmë shërbim popullit po t'i harrojmë të vërtetat e hidhura", tha ai *duke kujtuar vrasjet e shumë ushtarëve në kalimin e kufirit, që tha se janë bërë në tradhti.* 

*"Duhet të kemi në zemër dhe në mendje mesazhin e burrave të mëdhenj të kombit për pavarësinë e Kosovës",* tha Cana. 

- Po patëm këto në mendje, - sipas tij - forcimi i institucioneve do të jetë i pashmangshëm. 

*"Uroj që aktit të pavarësisë së Kosovë t'i vërë firmën Presidenti i devotshëm, biri i Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova",* tha Cana. 

Kolonel Zemaj, është vrarë në mbrëmjen e 4 janarit të vitit 2003, së bashku me djalin e tij Enisin dhe kushëririn Hasan Zemaj, kryetar i degës së Forumit Rinor të LDK-së në Deçan, në një atentat të pazbuluar ende. 

QIK-u

----------


## benzino

Tahir Zema ka qenë i martuar me shkinë! Kete nuk e shkruani ne biografin e tij. Pse?
Tahir Zema u dorezua gjate luftes, a trimeri eshte kjo a?  Pse nuk i dorezuan komandantet tjer armet por vetem Tahir Zemaj?

Dorezmi eshte kapitulim dhe Tahir Zemaj ka kapituluar me dorezimin e tij ne Dukagjin.
Betimin qe e ka bere para flamurit e ka thyer me dorezimin e armeve dhe kapitulim e tij.

----------


## benzino

Kush ishte dhe çka bëri kolonel Tahir Zemaj 


NGA NJË ISH-OFICER AKTIV I ARMATËS JUGOSLLAVE, AI SHNDËRROHET NË NJË TË AKUZUAR PËR DROGË 

*LETËRNJOFTIMI I USHTARAKUT QË NË LUFTËN E KROACISË ISHTE NË ANËN SERBE, KURSE NË ATË TË KOSOVËS KUNDËR UÇK-së* 

-*Dy gra serbe shënojnë pjesën tjetër të biografisë së Zemajt. Sllobodanka Travica - Zemaj, katër vjet më e vjetër se ai, ishte gruaja me të cilën ai ishte martuar gjatë shërbimit të tij në Knjazhevc dhe Negotin (tri plus tri vjet). Në Zajeçar martohet me një tjetër serbe, Liljana Stankoviq - Zemaj, me të cilën do të ketë dy fëmijë - djalë e vajzë.* Më pastaj, me urdhër të KOS-it, Tahir Zemaj do të sistemohet në Kosovë, në kohën kur veç kishte shpërthyer Lëvizja studentore e vitit 1981. Po në vitin 1981, flitet se ka qenë Tahir Zemaj ai që nga helikopteri ka vrarë Tahir e Nebih Mehën (djalë e babë), në ditën kur këta të fundit kishin zhvilluar një betejë të gjatë dhe heroike me forcat policore dhe ato ushtarake të regjimit të Beogradit 

Me gradë major dhe ndër oficerët shqiptarë më të privilegjuar në APJ 

Ditëlindjen e vërtetë të heroit, i cili propagandën e madhe kundër djelmoshave "me kallashë të ndryshkur të Shqipërisë që donin ta digjnin Kosovën" e kishte shndërruar me një dezertim masiv në Bjeshkë të Strellcit, e kam mësuar për herë të parë në një procesverbal aktgjykimi, me të cilin Gjykata e Qarkut në Prishtinë, më 1988, akuzonte për vepër penale njerëz nga të gjitha "kombet dhe kombësitë" e ish-RSFJ-së. Tahir Zemaj, i lindur më 28 dhjetor të vitit 1951, në Strellc të Epërm të Deçanit, akuzohej për kontrabandë droge, tok me një rrjet të gjerë bashkëpunëtorësh të tjerë të tij. Kishte qenë një betejë e fortë spiunazhi ndërmjet dy strukturave më të forta sekrete të ish-Jugosllavisë, ajo që kishte rezultuar me prangosjen e shumë njerëzve të implikuar në lojën me narkotikë. Tregtari dhe kontrabanduesi i pluhurit të bardhë, i lidhur ngushtë me strukturat e ish-KOS-it, nuk kishte pasur asnjë mundësi t'i ikë prangosjes. Nga një ish-oficer aktiv i armatës 
jugosllave, ai shndërrohet në një të akuzuar për drogë. Dikush do të mendojë se diçka e tillë mund të ketë qenë në vazhdën e akuzave dhe kurdisjeve që Beogradi bënte ndaj shqiptarëve. Por, jo! Zemaj, me gradë major në APJ, ishte ndër më të privilegjuarit në ushtrinë e Titos. Privilegjet e tij kishin arritur deri atje sa ai kishte pasur dy gra serbe dhe komoditet të lartë jetese dhe ishte nga të rrallët oficerë shqiptarë që kishin të drejtën e jetesës edhe në Kosovë. Oficeri i ardhshëm shqiptar nga Kosova, kishte kryer shkollën ushtarake në Akademinë e Beogradit, në periudhën 1970-1974. Sikur edhe shumë oficerë të tjerë, ai patjetër duhej të kalonte nëpër shkollën e rekrutimit në shërbimet sekrete të shtetit, e bashkë me këtë edhe të përfitojë privilegje të tjera. Ata që e njohin e përshkruajnë si arrogant dhe të padisiplinuar, me tipare të një mafiozi të vërtetë. Thuhet se e kishte të mishëruar në vete lojën e bixhozit, në të cilën njihet si një lojtar i zoti. Në periudhën sa ishte në shkollim ushtarak në Beograd, Tahir Zemaj ishte rekrutuar edhe në radhët e shërbimit informativ të ushtrisë jugosllave, KOS. Njihet edhe si kapo i kosistëve të Kosovës dhe cilësohet ndër të paktë apo i vetmi oficer aktiv i APJ-së, shqiptar nga Kosova, që edhe pas aftësimit final në shkollat ushtarake t'i jetë lejuar të jetojë në Kosovë. Vetëm ushtarakëve shqiptarë proserbë u ishte lejuar që pas shkollimit të kthehen në Kosovë. Dy gra serbe shënojnë pjesën tjetër të biografisë së Zemajt. Sllobodanka Travica - Zemaj, katër vjet më e vjetër se ai, ishte gruaja me të cilën ai ishte martuar gjatë shërbimit të tij në Knjazhevc dhe Negotin (tri plus tri vjet). 
Në Zajeçar martohet me një tjetër serbe, Liljana Stankoviq - Zemaj, me të cilën do të ketë dy fëmijë - djalë e vajzë. Më pastaj, me urdhër të KOS-it, Tahir Zemaj do të sistemohet në Kosovë, në kohën kur veç kishte shpërthyer Lëvizja studentore e vitit 1981. Po në vitin 1981, flitet se ka qenë Tahir Zemaj ai që nga helikopteri ka vrarë Tahir e Nebih Mehën (djalë e babë), në ditën kur këta të fundit kishin zhvilluar një betejë të gjatë dhe heroike me forcat policore dhe ato ushtarake të regjimit të Beogradit. Zemaj dyshohet të jetë ndër bartësit kryesorë të organizimit të vrasjes së veprimtarëve të Lëvizjes kombëtare në Kosovë, Rexhep Malës e Nuhi Berishës. Me qëllim zbulimi dhe hulumtimi brenda të të burgosurve politikë shqiptarë të Kosovës, në vitet 80-ta, Tahir Zemaj "burgoset" në Burgun e Dubravës (Istog -tash Burim). Ai atje thuhet të ketë kryer një punë të madhe hulumtimi në funksion të shërbimit në të cilin ishte rekrutuar shumë herët. Me shpërthimin e luftës në ish-Jugosllavi - Slloveni e Kroaci  majori shqiptar i ushtrisë jugosllave, në luftën për Kninin, do të gjendet i pozicionuar në anën serbe. Më pastaj ai do të shkojë në Perëndim, për t'u kthyer në Kosovë gjatë vitit 1998, me qëllim të shkatërrimit të brendshëm të luftës së nisur nga Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës. Konstatimin se ai ka pasur për qëllim shkatërrimin e kësaj lufte më së miri e kanë dëshmuar të bëmat e tij, të cilat do të kulmojnë me dezertimin në Bjeshkë të Strellcit, në shtator të po atij viti. Strellci i Epërm, njihet si një ndër arteriet e rëndësishme të organizimit të luftës së UÇK-së. Sikur edhe e gjithë popullata deçanase, edhe njerëzit e këtij fshati, qysh në fillim kishin përkrahur luftën e nisur nga Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës. Ky dhe fshatra të tjera të Deçanit, sikur edhe pjesë të tjera të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, kishin një përvojë të hidhur përgjatë gjithë shekullit njëzet në ballafaqim me terrorizmin shtetëror të Beogradit. Fshatrat e kësaj ane kishin qenë në thumb të heshtave të regjimit të Beogradit, gjithmonë përgjatë qindvjetëshit të kaluar. Bashkë me njerëzit kryengritës dhe liridashës të këtyre anëve, hordhitë serbe disa herë kishin tentuar edhe shkatërrimin e kullave të gurta dhe tërë arkitekturës autentike shqiptare. Megjithatë, njerëzit dhe kullat e Strellcit dhe fshtarave të tjera të Deçanit, gjithmonë kishin qenë një dhe ishin bërë gur i pathyeshëm përballë hordhive serbe. 
Tahir Zemaj, majori i APJ-së dhe njeriu i Bujar Bukoshit, i futur në Kosovë menjëherë pas fillimit të luftës me përmasa serioze, kishte zgjedhur pikërisht Strellcin dhe fshatrat përreth për ta krijuar enklavën e tij apo gangrenën e luftës së Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Sikur edhe në të gjitha fshatrat tjera të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, edhe këtu ardhja e Zemajt, si "oficer me shkollë", në kohën kur lufta në Kosovë veç kishte plasur, qe konsideruar shpresëdhënëse për të gjithë. 



Implikimet në kontrabandën me drogë dhe prangat në duar pas një lufte spiunazhi ndërmjet UDB-së dhe KOS-it 

Në bazë të një aktakuze me shkrim të Prokurorisë Publike të Qarkut, në Prishtinë, të lëshuar më 4.5.1988, Tahir Zemaj, bashkë me një rrjet të gjerë njerëzish nga Kosova dhe ish-RSFJ-ja, thuhet të jetë implikuar në trafikun me drogë e narkotikë, për cka figuron të jetë akuzuar për vepër penale. Në rrjetin në të cilin ishte i implikuar majori Zemaj, ishin përfshirë edhe shumë njerëz të tjerë nga mbarë hapësira e ish-Jugosllavisë. Fakte të tjera të shumta flasin se ai kishte rënë në burg për shkak të një lufte shërbimesh sekrete në ish-RSFJ, ku UDB-ja kishte rënë në gjurmë të veprave klandestine të kryera nga njerëzit e shërbimit informativ (KOS) të ushtrisë jugosllave, APJ-së. Në këtë betejë të muajve janar e shkurt të vitit 1988, Tahir Zemaj, si i rekrutuar në radhët e KOS-it, shërbimit informativ të APJ-së, del të jetë zhytur në lojën me kontrabandë droge, në të cilën ishin të implikuar edhe ushtarakë e joushtarakë të shumtë të APJ-së, serbë, kroatë, malazias, maqedonë, shqiptarë etj., në mesin e të cilëve edhe vetë majori Zemaj. Kontrabanda me drogë ishte bërë në relacionin Stamboll-Prishtinë-Beograd-Madrid dhe përfundonte shpesh në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Rrugëkalim kryesor i këtij trafiku ishte Italia. Destinacioni i fundit të shumtën e herave ishte vetëm Madridi. Pas mbajtjes së seancave publike, prej 14 deri më 19 korrik 1988, Prokuroria Publike e Qarkut në Prishtinë kishte shpallur publikisht aktgjykimin ndaj 24 të të akuzuarve nga Kosova, në të cilën listë Tahir Zemaj figuron të jetë i dhjeti me radhë. 
Koha e trafikimit të drogës në të cilin biznes Kosovën e kishin futur edhe Tahir Zemaj dhe të akuzuarit e tjerë, përfshinte vetëm periudhën për të cilën Prokuroria posedonte fakte - atë prej shtatorit të vitit 1985 deri në nëntor të vitit 1986. Në përcaktimin e fajësisë së të akuzuarve, bashkë me Tahir Zemajn fajësia binte edhe mbi Sejdi Ramën, të cilët, sic thuhet në aktgjykim, akuzohen:;sepse gjatë vitit 1986, sipas marrëveshjes paraprake, në mënyrë të paautorizuar kanë vënë në qarkullim 1,5 kg. heroinë, në atë mënyrë që së pari në Prishtinë, nga Daut Kadriovski kanë blerë 0,5 kg. e pastaj kanë marrur hua 1 kg. heroinë, ashtu që tërë sasinë, në dy raste, i akuzuari Sejdi Rama ia ka shitur Demir Deskut, në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës" Daut Kadriovski mund të ketë qenë kapoja e tërë kësaj bande trafikantësh të drogës. Zemaj ishte i lidhur drejtëpërdrejt me të, në të cilin rrjet ishin të implikuara edhe disa femra, sikurse Sllobodanka Dillberova, Millka Grigorovska, Millena Tasiq etj., dhe një numër i konsiderueshëm shqiptarkash e shqiptarësh të tjerë, të lidhur ngushtë me shërbimin informativ të ushtrisë jugosllave, KOS. Tahir Zemaj qe dënuar me gjashtë vjet burgim, duke iu llogaritur edhe koha e mbajtjes në paraburgim, prej datës së arrestimit, 8 shkurt 1988. 

Përpos bixhozit, përfitimi i parë prej 14 mijë dollarësh nga shitja e drogës 

I akuzuari Sejdi Rama, kishte deklaruar para gjyqit në mënyrë të hollësishme se si ishte implikuar në kontrabandën me drogë, në atë periudhë. Ky që më parë e kishte njohur një person që jetonte në SHBA (Dallas), që quhej Demir Desku. Me të kishte pasur raporte edhe më herët, por me të marrë vesh se ai mirret me tregtinë e narkotikëve, Rama ishte interesuar që atij t'i gjejë lidhje në Kosovë (Jugosllavi) për t'i siguruar narkotikët që vinin nga Stambolli. Sejdi Rama, në anën tjetër, kishte dëgjuar për bixhozgjiun nga Kosova, majoring Tahir Zemaj. Ai ishte interesuar të vë kontakte me të. Tregtia me pluhurin e bardhë dhe loja e bixhozit për majorin Zemaj atëkohë ishin biznes i mirë. Ky nuk kishte ngurruar t'i premtojë Sejdi Ramës se narkotikun për Demir Deskun (SHBA) do ta sigurojë përmes disa njerëzve e lidhjeve që kishte në Prishtinë. 

Zemaj në Prishtinë mbante lidhje të mira me Daut Kadriovskin, njeri i shërbimit informativ të ushtrisë jugosllave, KOS-it. Ai, po ashtu, njihte në anën tjetër, një person sikur se ishte Sejdi Rama, i cili Zemajt i kishte thënë se është punëtor i Sekretariatit Republikan të Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë (SPBR) dhe atij të Federatës (SPBF). Njëkohësisht, Tahir Zemaj ishte i rekrutuar në shërbimin informativ të armatës jugosllave, KOS. Ishte një vend në afërsi të restaurantit "Rugova" në Prishtinë baza e një biznesi të tillë dhe vendtakimi me Daut Kadriovskin i cili ua siguronte narkotikët Tahir Zemajt dhe Sejdi Ramës për t'i shitur më pastaj në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. 
Këtë në detaje e shpjegon vetë deklarata e Sejdi Ramës para gjyqit, e cila nga procesmbajtësi ishte shkruar tekstualisht kështu: "I akuzuari Sejdi Rama ka cekur se me rastin e qëndrimit në SHBA, te Demir Desku, në Dallas, me të cilin është njohur edhe më parë, ka kuptuar se ai merret me tregti me narkotikë, andaj pasi që është njoftuar me të akuzuarin Tahir Zemaj dhe ka parë se ky luan bixhoz, këtij i ka thënë se e ka njeriun në Amerikë, të cilit mund t'i shesë narkotikë, ndërsa i akuzuari Tahir Zemaj i ka thënë se përmes disa personave në Prishtinë mund ta sigurojë narkotikun. Pas asaj, përmes të akuzuarit Muhamet Metaj kanë rënë në kontakt me Daut Kadriovskin, e këtë fakt nuk e kontestojnë as i akuzuari Tahir Zemaj e as i akuzuari Muhamet Metaj, kështu që këta të dy janë marrë vesh me Daut Kadriovskin, i kanë tubuar të hollat dhe, në Prishtinë, në afrësi të restaurantit "Rugova" kanë blerë nga Daut Kadriovski 0,5 kg. narkotik, të cilin ai pastaj ia ka cuar Demir Deskut në Dallas, e nga ai kanë fituar 18.000 dollarë, nga të cilët të akuzuarit Tahir Zemaj ia ka dhënë 14.000 dollarë e për vete ka ndalur 2.500 dollarë dhe i ka llogaritur shpenzimet e udhëtimit. Pas asaj, ky dhe i akuzuari Tahir Zemaj, gjithashtu në Prishtinë, te restauranti "Rugova", nga Daut Kadriovski kanë marrë 1 kg. narkotik, dhe atë si hua, të cilin ky përsëri ia ka cuar Demir Deskut në Dallas. Të njëjtin nuk ia ka paguar pasi që narkotiku atje ishte rrëmbyer e pasi që pa të holla nuk ka guxuar të kthehet në Jugosllavi, me vete e ka sjellur Demir Deskun, i cili në Prishtinë direkt është marrë vesh me Daut Kadriovskin". Procesverbali ishte shkruar në bazë të saj që kishte deklaruar bashkëpunëtori i Tahir Zemajt, Sejdi Rama, para personave të autorizuar zyrtarë, njëjtë, në të dyja herët, më 12 shkurt 1988 dhe më 22 shkurt 1988. 

I madhi Tahir Zemaj para gjyqit: E kam konsideruar detyrë patriotike të bashkëpunoj me njeriun e sigurimit shtetëror 

Tahir Zemaj para gjyqit si mbrojtës të tij kishte angazhuar avokatin nga Peja, Gavrillo Vujeviqin, i cili nuk kishte prezentuar në momentin e marrjes së tij në pyetje, edhe pse Zemaj kishte këmbëngulur para gjyqit që, pa praninë e mbrojtësit Vujeviq, të mos përgjigjet. Në pikat kryesore, deklarata e Zemajt do të jetë e njëjtë me atë të Sejdi Ramës. Ai do t'i pranojë të gjitha implikimet e tij dhe blerjen e "mallit" nga Daut Kadriovski. Por, dallimi i vetëm këtu është se Tahir Zemaj, si bashkëpunëtor i KOS-it, shprehet se me Sejdi Ramën ka bashkëpunuar duke e konsideruar këtë si veprim patriotik, sepse që më parë, ky i fundit i paska thënë Zemajt se është punëtor i SPB-së dhe se është futur në këtë lojë për t'i zbuluar rrënjët e rrjetit mafioz. Kështu së paku i ka thënë gjyqit majori Tahir Zemaj, thuhet në procesverbal. 
Më poshtë një citat nga procesverbali: ;para personave të autorizuar zyrtarë , më 22.02.1988, pa asistimin e mbrojtësit, i akuzuari Tahir Zemaj e ka dhënë deklaratën e tij, duke cekur se ky dhe i akuzuari Sejdi Rama, nga Daut Kadriovski kanë blerë 0.5 kg. narkotik, e pastaj e kanë marrë si hua edhe 1 kg. në kohë dhe mënyrë shtu sic i akuzuari Sejdi Rama cekë n mbrojtjen e tij. Në fund ka theksuar se atë që e ka bërë, e ka bërë dhe ka hyërë në punë me narkotikë, me insisitimin e të të akuzuarit Sejdi Ramës, i cili gjithkund është prezentuar si person i SPB-së, ndërsa atë (Tahir Zemajn) e ka bindur se me të vërtetë punon në zbulimin e grupit i cili merret me tregti me narkotikë". 
Nga këtu dalin edhe implikime të tjera që pranohen nga vetë goja e majorit Tahir Zemaj. Ai para gjyqit haptas e pranon dhe konfirmon, duke tentuar t'i ikë akuzës së drejtpërdrejtë të implikimve në tregtinë me drogë, se me Sejdi Ramën është lidhur për arsye patriotike dhe që të shërbejë për shërbimet sekrete shtetërore e ushtarake të jugosllavisë së atëhershme. Zemaj e pranon vetë se paraprakisht ka pasur njohuri se Sejdi Rama punon për SPB-në dhe se ai i ka thënë këtij se është duke operuar në të zbuluarit e rrënjëve të rrjetit të drogës. Në njërën anë nuk mund të kontestohet implikimi i ushtarakut Zemaj në strukturat e shërbimeve të spiunazhit ushtarak dhe shtetëror të Jugosllavisë e, në anën tjetër, dalin si të qarta vetë aktivitetet e tjera të tij, si në sferën e bizhozit dhe atë të tregtisë me heroinë. Të parën, implikimin në fushën e shërbimeve të KOS-it dhe "vullnetit të tij të mirë" për t'u ndihmuar edhe strukturave të SPB-së (Sejdi Ramës) e konfirmon vetë Tahir Zemaj. Të dytën, marrjen e tij (Tahir Zemajt) me tregtinë me narkotikë dhe me lojërat e bizhozit, e konfirmon vetë Sejdi Rama, bashkëpunëtor i SPB të Serbisë dhe atij të Jugosllavisë. Ndërkaq, më poshtë, bëhet e ditur se Sejdi Rama kishte refuzuar të pranojë para gjyqit se është dekonspiruar te Tahir Zemaj si bashkëpunëtor i SPB-së: 
"Në pyetjen se a i ka thënë të akuzuarit Tahir Zemaj se punon për sigurimin shtetëror, gjegjësisht në cilat organe të pushtetit janë personat me të cilët është marrë vesh para nisjes për në Amerikë dhe pas kthimit nga Amerika si dhe kush i ka bartur shpenzimet e udhëtimit në Amerikë, i akuzuari ka refuzuar të përgjigjet". 
Në seancën kryesore, Tahir Zemaj mohon të ketë kryer aktivitete të kontrabandës me drogë, ndërsa pranon që më parë të jetë pajtuar të bashkëpunojë më Sejdi Ramën, me idenë se është duke kryer një punë patriotike, sepse ky i fundit i kishte thënë atij se përvec për shërbimin e sigurimit republikan SPB (të Serbisë) dhe atë federativ (të Jugosllavisë) punon edhe për Interpolin. Zemaj thotë se për arsye patriotike e ka njoftuar Sejdi Ramën përmes Muhamet Metajt me Daut Kadriovskin: 
"I akuzuari Tahir Zemaj, në mbrojtjen e tij në seancën kryesore ka theksuar se ka pranuar t'i kryejë shërbim të akuzuarit Sejdi Ramës, pasi që ai disa herë i ka thënë se është duke i kryer disa detyra speciale për SPBR dhe SPBF dhe për Interpol, andaj për arsye patriotike, përmes Muhamet Metaj e ka njoftuar me Daut Kadriovskin;". 
Loja me narkotikë, kishte futur në sherr dy shërbimet sekrete të Jugosllavisë, atë shtetëror (UDB-në) dhe atë ushtarak (KOS-in). Zatën, në këtë periudhë ishte bërë një luftë e fortë spiunazhi ndërmjet këtyre dy shërbimeve. Tahir Zemaj dhe Sejdi Rama dalin kryekëput si dy bashkëpunëtorë, në njërën, anë dhe si rivalë, në anën tjetër. Punëtori i KOS-it, i pari, dhe ai i UDB-së, i dyti, duke bashkëpunuar e kishin vënë në kurthë njëjri-tjetrin. Këta që të dy ishin protagonistë në nivele të larta të dy shërbimeve të spiunazhit jugosllav. Në procedurë e sipër të marrjes në pyetje dhe të deklarimeve, del në pah edhe dëshmia e Bexhet Bllacës, njeriut kryesor të kësaj historie. Nëse ky thjeshtë ka qenë vetëm njëri ndër kryekapot e kësaj loje për interesa të përfitimeve menarkotikë, te Tahir Zemaj dhe lidhjet e tij me spiunët dhe kontraspiunët e këtyre shërbimeve sekerete, sipas edhe vetë deklaratave të tij, del në pah një lojë edhe më e madhe. Ai në operimet nëntokë të lidhjeve me drogë, kishte kryer, sic thotë edhe vetë, shumë punë patriotike në shërbim të KOS-it dhe SPB-së. 
UDB-ja në këtë periudhë bënte një lojë të fortë në të zbuluarit dhe të përcjellurit e aktiviteteve nacionaliste të emigracioneve të ndryshme, nëpër Evropë e Amerikë. 

Në luftën për Kninin, në anën e armatës jugosllave (serbe), në atë të Kosovës, inspirues dhe menaxhues i dezertimit 

Tahir Zemaj do të burgoset bashkë me bashkëpunëtorët, por nuk do ta vuajë dënimin të tërë. Ai më vonë do të jetë një kuadër i preferuar sërish për armatën jugosllave. Ishte dëshmuar si fanatik i Beogradit. Këtë provim e kishte kaluar ndoshta edhe me operimet kundër Tahir e Nebih Mehajt, në Prekaz më 1981 sikurse edhe në organizimin e likuidimit të aktivistëve të ilegales shqiptare, Rexhep Mala e Nuhi Berisha. Jugosllavia do të fillojë të tronditet në themele të saj. Nga Sllovenia lufta gradualisht do të bartet në Kroaci, Bosnjë e Hercegovinë dhe fare vonë në Kosovë. Argati konkret më i fundit i Tahir Zemajt si ushtarak bërë Beogradit, do të jetë beteja për Kninin, në luftën e Kroacisë, ku majori do të jetë i pozicionuar në anën e ushtrisë jugosllave (serbe). Të gjithëve u është e njohur ajo luftë. Në shumë beteja, në anë kroate kishin marrë pjesë vullnetarë shqiptarë. Ushtarakë të shumtë kishin dezertuar nga APJ dhe u ishin bashkuar rashëve kroate, njëjtë sikur më vonë edhe në luftën e Bosnjë e Hercegovinës. Por, Tahir Zemaj, jo! 
Në luftën e Kninit kemi ndoshta ballafaqimin e parë direkt të dy figurave që dëshmojnë kontraversitetin që do ta karakterizojë edhe luftën në Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Bekim Berisha - ABEJA do të jetë njëri ndër heronjtë e gjallë të luftës në anën kroate, derisa Tahir Zemaj do të jetë i pozicionuar në anën serbe. Është fjala për betejën e Kninit, pas së cilës, për shkak të heroizimit të treguar, ABEJA do të gradohet nga strukturat më të larta ushtarake të armatës kroate e cila vec kishte filluar të lind. Tahir Zemaj do të jetë drejtues i forcave serbe në këtë luftë, në këtë luftë në të cilën krah clirimtarëve kroatë ishin pozicionuar edhe heronjtë tjerë si Fehmi e Xhevë Lladrovci. 
E njëjta do ta përcjellë më vonë edhe luftën në Kosovë. 
Derisa ABEJA do të bie heroikisht në betejat e Junikut, e Fehmi e Xhevë Lladrovci në ato të Drenicës, protagonisti tjetër i luftës në Kroaci, Tahir Zemaj, do të përgatisë një dezertim masiv në fshatrat e Decanti, të cilat tashmë me të madhe kishin shprehur gatishmërinë dhe ishin mobilizuar nën emrin e Ushtrisë Clirimtare të Kosovës. Tahir Zemaj do të jetë ai që në shtator të 1998-tës, do të urdhërojë rreth dy mijë ushtarë të tij, në tri brigada, që me armët e tyre të kalojnë kufirin shqiptaro-shqiptar në bjeshkët veriperëndimore të Kosovës dhe pastaj t'ia mbajnë kah të munden; 
Ky, pra, është Tahir Zemaj: Në vitet e '70-ta major i APJ-së dhe i rekrutuar në shërbimin informativ të APJ-së, KOS; në vitet e '80-ta lojtar i njohur i bixhozit dhe kontrabandues droge; në vitet e '90-ta në luftën e Kroacisë, i pozicionuar në anën e armatës serbe dhe në vitin 1998 i pozicionuar kundër djemve të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, shkaktar i dezertimit masiv në Bjeshkë të Strellcit.

----------


## Brari

benzino.. u vet prezantove se je nje kanibal.. nga ata qe serbia i beson dhe u jep dokumenta sekrete e nga ata qe je i afte te perpilosh akuza e dosje per ata qe.. i ka ne liste kupola polpotiste me i vra..

tash ke ndrru padron..dikur ne udb ke qen aktiv bashk me familjen e tash i sherben togera-generallave  te hashimit..por ne tana kohet  Shqiptar keni mbyt.. 

pac faqen e zez sic e ke.. o benzin arkani..

----------


## benzino

E verteta ju vret ju dashnoret e shkinave. Te martuar me shkina e mu shtit patriota  e me dezertu. 
Me i dorezu armet edhe mos mu burgos nga shkijet? Kjo shihet lidhaj e tij me shkije.
Sic jetoj ashtu edhe shkoj, e vran si qeni ne rrush.


Me te mira

----------


## Llapi

valla ky tahiri ka pas ba luft profesionale tuj dorzue armet qe i pagoi mergata jone dhe populli ne pergjithesi  tek shkiet  historija ka me qkrue per luften e ti haaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Kreksi

> valla ky tahiri ka pas ba luft profesionale tuj dorzue armet qe i pagoi mergata jone dhe populli ne pergjithesi  tek shkiet  historija ka me qkrue per luften e ti haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


A ka ndonjeri qe mundet te nxjerri nje statistike se sa ushtare serbe jan vrare nga  keto luftra, pa e llogaritur prej NatOs ? 

Dihet se ne luften e dyte botrore ç'do statistik tregon se sa ushtare jan vrare kete dit kete ore deh sa ushtaere te vrare e sa te plagosur  !
Deri tani asgje nuk kemi kuptuar se ku jan te gjith ata ushtare serb te vrare ne keto beteja ?

----------


## Nice_Boy

> valla ky tahiri ka pas ba luft profesionale tuj dorzue armet qe i pagoi mergata jone dhe populli ne pergjithesi  tek shkiet  historija ka me qkrue per luften e ti haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Nje ashtu Historia do te shkruaj edhe per juve pjella e serbis qe deri diten e luftes keni ngrene me nje lug me ta , keni qit vllau vllaun mes te pushkes , e prej kur ju u bonet kaq Patriota ma shum se Tahiri.

Ju jeni pjes e serbis ju jeni pjell e serbis , ju deri kur u lirua Kosova keni ze be n'kok te Millosheviç-it , ju keni qen spihunat me te mdhaj te ketij vendi , deri sa doli ne drit kjo Partia juaj per mbrojtjen e spihanve nqs atyre i jep voten , ka raste plott o njerz te mjer ,* qe ka qen spihun dhe ju ka kall ter kohen vetem e vetem pse u be antar i partis enveriste ( PDK ) sot shetiet i lire neper qytete dhe nuk e prek as kush.*

O pjella te keqija mos shkruani kunder nje luftetari qe luftoi per ty e per mua eper gjith kosoven , sepse ju keni qen ata pjela qe keni pengu per te bere luft , lexoo nje her at shkrim qe ka bere i ndjeri Kolonel Tahir Zemaj , qe vrat ju  me doren e juaj.

Mjes Kosova qe ju mban mjes kosova qe ju ka.

*Posht ENVERISTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Gjith te mirat

----------


## Llapi

po de po ti ke te drejt te na quen piell e serbis psiqe e ke perkrahjen e super moderatores Lioness  qe me tha me heret ne privat qe une Llapi as qe mos te ankohem ma bile prandaj ti gjilanas ne privat me the se je Administratori Kryesor ne ket Forum une ja raportova Super Moderatores Lioness dhe ajo ne vend qe te denoi ty qe me kercnon e rren ne privat se kush je ajo Super Moderatorja me kercnon mua oopa ky eshte forumi shqiptar ky eshte shpierti i shqiptarit se 
te nderuar antar shifeni se qfar me shkruen ne privat ky gjilanasi qe une jau raoirtova stafit e keta heshjtin  ndersa mue para pak ite Super Moderatorja Lioness me denoi me dy jav qe ne privat i tregova gjilanasit se nuk me dhimbset rugova po qe se vdes dhe ajo me denoi per mesazhe ne privat me arsytim perse nuk qajta per nji tem te rrejshme qer e hapi ky gjilanasi se vdiq rugova 
ndersa tani shife se qfar me thot ky gjilanasi ne mesazhe e keta te stafit heshtin dhe me kercnoin se mos i ramortoi postimet me provokime e te sham,e te tjerv

-------------

qe se qfar me hkruan gjilanasi ne privat e une dyshoi qe me te vertet dikush nga stafi i ka nga dy e tre maska se per ndryshe antari normal nuk provokon e shan non stop siq ben ky gjilanasi,deqanasi,MebphiSi etj


Mesazh Privat: Llap&#231;oo.. 
03-01-2006, 18:54 
GjIlAnAsI_cSi 
SOP Tek #Shqiperia 




An&#235;tar&#235;suar: 25-01-2004 
Vendndodhja: Washington Dc.. 
Postime: 1,826 
Llap&#231;oo.. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Ankohu , por kot se une jame Administrator nr. 1 ketu. 


__________________ 
Sexy is.. 365 days uptime

----------


## Llapi

qe se si me denuan keta te stafit per nji tem te rrejshme qe e hapi ky gjilanasi vdiq rugova e une normal se nuk mu dhimt hiq aspak dhe filluen sharjet ne mua e une kur i raportova ato ehngra vet shine si staffi me deshiron pushim te mbar haaaaaaaaaa e tani mu kan versul ne te kater anet si ne privat si neper tema edhe super moderatorja me tha mos mu anko 

Mesazh nga Forumi 

You have been banned for the following reason: 
Nuk kam nevoje te lexoje komentet e te tjereve pas atyre qe ke thene ti per presidentin e Kosoves menjehere pas lajmit, pastaj kam lexuar dhe mp qe i dergove gjilansit. Pushime te mbara Llap 

Date the ban will be lifted: 02-01-2006

----------


## Arb

Pamje nga akademia e mbajtur sot

----------


## Arb

*Telegram:
Akademisë përkujtimore ( në trevjetorin e vrasjes ) të kolonel Tahir Zemajt, të birit Enisit dhe kushëririt Hasanit*

4 janar 2006 /TN

(Nga eprorët ushtarak, kolegët e të madhit, Kolonel Tahir Zemajt)

Me rastin e kësaj akademie përkujtimore për kolonel Tahir Zemajn,të birin Enisin dhe kushëririn Hasanin e cila mbahet nën patronazhin e presidentit Rugova kolegët e të madhit kolonel kan konsideratë të lartë dhe u jam mirënjohës të gjithëve dhe ju inkurajojnë se keni dhe jeni duke bërë një punë të mbarë dhe të ndershme, institucioni i presidencës për së dyti herë me radhë nëpërmes kësaj akademie përkujtimore ja kthen dinjitetin, borxhin dhe kryen obligimin ndaj legjendës së luftës dhe heroit të Kosovës kolonel Tahir Zemajt i cili me profesionalizëm dhe art ushtarak aq shumë i vlerësoj. respektoj institucionet e REPUBLIKËS SË KOSOVËS dhe luftoj nën komandën e tyre gjegjësisht Ministrisë së mbrojtjes.



Obligimi që kemi për ta na detyron të jem mirënjohës dhe ti përkujtojmë për jetë e mote, sepse ai është dhe ata janë një ndër protagonistët të cilët na mundësuan që të marrim frymë lirshëm dhe këtë liri që tash e gëzojmë është rezultat i sakrificës sublime të tij, të tyre dhe të gjithë dëshmorëve të rënë në fushën e nderit në luftë për liri demokraci dhe mëvetësi.

Ne bashkëluftëtarët dhe kolegët e tij kemi një obligim moral, njerëzor dhe atdhetar që ti përkujtojmë dhe ti jemi mirënjohës veprës së tyre duke i pasur në mendje dhe zemër, kurse nderimi i ynë për te të jetë burim i pashtershëm jo vetëm për shoqërinë e sotme, por edhe për ata sy që do të shikojnë dhe shoqërojnë vendin tonë edhe shumë gjenerata përpara.

Kriminel u thonë atyre që vranë këtë personalitet aq të shquar dhe burrë të madh duke mos menduar fare se çfarë humbje iu kanë shkaktuar vajzave, bashkëshortes, familjes Zemaj, kolegëve, miqve, dashamirëve dhe tërë popullit të Kosovës dhe më gjerë. Kujtimi për ta është borxh, obligim dhe nder ndaj viktimave, familjeve dhe të afërmve të tyre.

U vra njeriu i cili hyri në luftë duke e dhënë betimin para zotit dhe flamurit kombëtar, si ushtarak profesionist komandant nacional e jo revolucionar i cili punoi dhe veproi në kuadër të institucioneve të republikës së Kosovës duke e njoftuar si komandant suprem presidentin Dr. Ibrahim Rugovën, arkitektin e pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe të gjitha strukturat tjera shtetërore: Qeverinë e në kuadër të saj ministrinë e mbrojtjes si dhe parlamentin.

U vra legjenda e luftës së Loxhës, njeriu, ushtaraku dhe heroi i Kosovës i cili nëpërmes lidhjeve dhe marrëveshjes me zyrën e OSBE-së në Pejë konkretisht me Wolfgang Kaufmanin shefin e atasheve ushtarak dhe jo me askend tjetër siç pretendojnë tía veshin "njofkat", "intrigasht" dhe diletantët e artit dhe doktrinës ushtarake dhe në lidhje me OKB-në nëpërmes kontribuuesit dhe personalitetit të shquar të çështjes kombëtare Hajdar ( Hari ) Bajrakterit e me përdorimin e strategjisë dhe doktrinës luftarake të Tsun Xusës  shpëtoi nga masakra në rrafshin e Dukagjinit më se 60.000 (gjashtëdhjetëmijë) civil.

Në këtë përvjetor (të tretë) pikëllimi, por me ndjenjë krenarie për të madhin Kolonel Tahir Zemajn punën e tij, aktivitetin, solidaritetin, urtësinë dhe mençurinë, sinqeritetin e tij që la, për dallim nga të tjerët të cilët mbollën farën e urrejtjes dhe lincit, ky mbolli farën e tolerancës, dashurisë në mes njerëzve dhe protagonistëve të drejtpërdrejt të luftës duke deklaruar se: 

citat "unë nuk kam plumba për shqiptar dhe civil kundërshtar" me këtë tregoi profesionalizmin e lartë në parandalimin e luftës vëlla-vrasëse, por dhe zbatimin e ligjeve të luftës sipas konventës ndërkombëtare.

Nëse këto virtyte të tija do të jenë udhërrëfyes për ne, fëmijët tanë dhe gjeneratat e ardhshme të cilat do të mësojnë shumë nga vepra e tij, atëherë neve na obligon edhe më tepër për ta larë borxhin që emrin e tij mos të lejojmë që ta mbuloj pluhuri i historisë dhe kjo histori assesi të mos jet e shkruar nga njerëz diletant, jokompetent dhe të papërgjegjshëm për këtë duhet angazhuar i tërë potenciali njerëzor në radhë të parë ai intelektual, historianët, protagonistët e luftës për çlirim, liri dhe pavarësi dhe i tërë materiali arkivor.

Organet kompetente duhet ta kryejnë pjesën e punës së tyre të lanë anash dhe ti zbulojnë aktorët e krimit në të kundërtën ne kurrën e kurrës s´do të pajtohemi me konstatimet e shndërrimit të njerëzve në numra dhe se do të punojmë që për ne, drejtësinë dhe shtetasit kosovar ky krim dhe krimet tjera mos të kenë vulë të vjetërsisë deri sa mos të ndriçohen dhe zbulohen të gjitha rastet, ndërsa aktorët e krimit ta marrin dënimin e drejtë dhe të merituar dhe të gjithë të jen të njëjtë duke dhënë llogari para ligjit dhe organeve të drejtësisë.

Dhe më në fund ja vlen të thuhet dhe konstatohet se i madhi kolonel Tahir Zemaj për ne kishte vetëm një datë, ate të lindjes më 28 dhjetor 1951.

Të përjetshëm qofshin heronjtë dhe vepra e tyre!

Shpëtimi dhe paqja qofshin mbi ne!

Zoti e bekoftë Tahirin dhe ruajt familjen Zemaj, nga krimi dhe kriminelët. 

Kryeshefi ZORRD, dhe Komandanti i Njësiteve Operative në Lugun e Baranit 

Major: Nazif Ramabaja

----------


## andi podvorica

Ata dy duken sikur kan dal per FOTOMODEL e jo per lufte , shiqoni sa rrobat e pastra i paskan,ani propaganda qe shkruan ne ate foto PARA AKSIONEVE USHTARAKE.     RROFTE UCK-ja POSHTE farku dhe ldk-ja!

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Ata dy duken sikur kan dal per FOTOMODEL e jo per lufte , shiqoni sa rrobat e pastra i paskan,ani propaganda qe shkruan ne ate foto PARA AKSIONEVE USHTARAKE.     RROFTE UCK-ja POSHTE farku dhe ldk-ja!


Nuk e kuptoj a pa tjeter duhet ti ken te gjitha rrobat me balt qe ty dhe enveristave tu te ja mbushin koken apo at mendjen tuaj qe kan luftu? 
Keta skan qen komandatat e juv qe kan dal neper malet e Shqiperis me kallasha , po kto kan qen ata ne vend ku kosoves u desht lufta. 
Keta nuk kan qen ata qe marrin shqiptaret dhe i fusin neper burgje ( Te vet atyre komandantave tuaj ) Dhe ti vrasin. 
Keta komandanta skan qen ata qe kan mendu se ke ta vrasim neser . Por kan mendu ta mbrojn popullaten dhe ta mbrojn vendin qe mos te mund me shkel kemba e Serbit ne mes te popullates.
Ky ka qen komandanti i par shqiptar me shkoll qe ja vjedhi serbis dhe ne fund doli kunder tyre .
Ky ka qen komandanti qe nuk i la popullaten ne rrug duke ikur e duke u mshef neper lisa e quba dhe nuk i lan te lire serbet qe tja fusin shqipeve duke i masakru nje nga nje..

Jan me mirja sende qe disa nga Komandantet e tu spo flas per te gjith , por per disa.

Luften e atyre qe luftuan per kosov e jo per karrig sdo ja humbin as njeri , jo un po as njeri  ne kosov , por atyre qe vran shqiptar tani po kalben neper burgje njeashtu edhe te tjeret qe vran duhet ti shohim sa me shpejt ta vuajn denimin dhe ta shohin se si po qajn nanat e tyre , sikur qe qan te atyere qe ja vran bijet e tyre.


Nejse e verteta del herdokur del e do pengohesh per fjalet dhe mendjen qe e ke qe ta dhan XhaXhi Enver ( Hashim ).

Gjith te mirat

----------


## Arb

*Koment
T&#203; NDAR&#203;

Ata q&#235; u flijuan p&#235;r te nj&#235;jtat ideali, nuk duhet te ndahen n&#235; krah e parti 
politike. Ne mbledhjen komemorative p&#235;r tre vjetorin e vrasjes se  Kolonel Tahir Zemajt, mungoi hierarkia e Koalicionit Qeveris&#235;s, Kryeministri, funksionar   t&#235; AAK-s&#235; , t&#235; TMK-s&#235;, SHPK-s&#235;, dhe si gjithnj&#235;  opozita. Edhe, sikur te ishin t&#235; p&#235;rziera drejtp&#235;rdrejt apo indirekt n&#235; vrasjen e Kolonelit, burrat e timat  kur  kan&#235; vrar&#235;, mb&#235;shtet n&#235; Kanun kan&#235; shkuar p&#235;r kry shendosh.Kolonel Tahir  Zemaj ishte nj&#235; figure e lart&#235; ushtarake, gjithmon&#235; kishte qellim bashkim e jo ndarjen.!*

Rrok BERISHA
rrokberisha@hotmail.com

N&#235; Kosov&#235;, n&#235; munges&#235; t&#235; nj&#235; ligji , n&#235; t&#235; cilin p&#235;rcaktohen roli dhe vlera 
e figurave me pesh&#235; komb&#235;tar, data e ngjarjet m&#235; rend&#235;si komb&#235;tare, madje edhe akademit&#235; p&#235;rkujtimore t&#235; d&#235;shmor&#235;ve e  martir&#235;ve t&#235; kombit sh&#235;nohen ndaras. 

Var&#235;sisht se kush &#235;sht&#235; organizator, mund ta mendosh sakte  se 
k&#235;nd mund ta  gjesh aty. &#203;sht&#235; brengoseshe edhe fakti , se edhe ngjarjet q&#235; organizohen nga organi m&#235; i lart&#235; i shtetit Presidenca, bojkotohen p&#235;rher&#235; nga Opozita, TMK-ja,SHPK-ja,madje edhe nga pjes&#235;taret e Koalicionit Qeveris&#235;s. 

Nj&#235; ndarje e k&#235;till&#235;, e  d&#235;shmoreve dhe heronjve, e atyre q&#235; ben&#235; e dhan&#235; shum&#235; p&#235;r Kosov&#235;n, u pa edhe n&#235; mbledhjen Komemorative  me 
rastin e sh&#235;nimit t&#235; kat&#235;r vjetorit te vrasjes s&#235; Kolonel Tahir Zemajt, por 
edhe ne shum&#235; komemoracione e  manifestime te tjera te m&#235;parshme t&#235; 
organizuara nga kjo hierarki e shtetit te Kosov&#235;s. 

Kjo ngjarje e rend&#235; asnj&#235; qytetare te Kosov&#235; s nuk e l&#235;ne rehat, se athua kush e vrav&#235; vet&#235; Kolonelin, djalin e tij Enisin dhe nipin  Hasanin, duke ia mbyllur k&#235;shtu der&#235;n. 

Dhe, kjo mos pranin e disa figurave tash ne qeveri te jep t&#235; mendosh: 
Ndoshta nuk mund prezantojn&#235; , t&#235; duket Logjike  se ata qe drejtp&#235;rdrejt e vran&#235; apo urdh&#235;ruan vrasjen e tij nuk vin&#235; ng&#235;rzit e as p&#235;rfaq&#235;suesit e 
subjekteve q&#235; mund  t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rzier drejtp&#235;rdrejt apo indirekt n&#235;  akt 
makab. 

Por,n&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; kaluar jo fort t&#235; larget&#235;  realiteti e ka tregua t&#235; kund&#235;rt&#235;n.. n&#235; t&#235; gjitha rastet enigmatike qe supozoheshin qe na i kishte b&#235;r&#235; " armiku", ishin prezent elita e te dyshimt&#235;ve (ata q&#235; kishin dh&#235;ne urdh&#235;r apo mb&#235;shtetur  vrasjen)  madje edhe pse ishte  luft&#235;, ata vet&#235; por edhe sh&#235;rbim i  tyre, le qe kan&#235;  prezantuar por edhe e  kan&#235; organizuar ceremonit&#235; mortore p&#235;r viktim&#235;n, duke e varrosur me Ceremoni madh&#235;shtore si hero.

N&#235;se ne k&#235;t&#235; takim komemorativ,si gjith&#235;her&#235;  mungoi opozita, at&#235;her&#235; 
subjektet q&#235; jan&#235; n&#235; koalicionin qeveris&#235;s, m&#235; AAK-n&#235;,  grupi i pakicave G + l dhe pakica turke,&#235;sht&#235; dash te ishin ne ket&#235; mbledhje komemorative. Sepse e kishte organizuar Presidenca  dhe sipas marr&#235;veshjes presidenti &#235;sht&#235; edhe i tyre, sepse edhe ata e kan&#235; votuar. 

Arsye tjet&#235;r &#235;sht&#235; se kolonel Tahir Zemaj  ishte e &#235;sht&#235; simbol i va&#231;ant i shtetit t&#235; Kosov&#235;. P&#235;rfaq&#235;son idealelet sublime  t&#235; popullit shqiptar&#235; t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, si  komandant i par&#235; i ushtris&#235; s&#235; rregullt t&#235;  Kosov&#235;s. Njeriut q&#235; m&#235; shum&#235; se &#231;do kush tjet&#235;r,(edhe m&#235; shum&#235; se  ata q&#235;   shtyheshin me b&#235;rryla p&#235;r tu ulur ne vendet e pare) i ka njoht&#235; dhe respektua institucionet dhe vot&#235;n e popullit, viktim&#235; i t&#235; cilave q&#235;ndrime  &#235;sht&#235;.

Kolonel Tahir Zemaj  nuk i takonte asnj&#235; partie politike , kishte simpati 
p&#235;r LDK-n&#235;,e PSHDK-n&#235;. Ai e ndente veten ushtarak t&#235; vertet&#235; t&#235; pa 
politizuar. Si i till&#235;  thell&#235; n&#235; shpirt e ndjente se i takon Kosov&#235;s , me 
Kosov&#235;n  p&#235;rfshinte te gjith&#235; popullin dhe spektrin e gjer&#235; politik. 

Andaj gjithmon&#235; p&#235;rkushtim kishte bashkimin e jo ndarjen, luft&#235;n p&#235;r &#231;lirimin e Kosov&#235;s e jo  v&#235;llavrasjen,  ngritjen e nj&#235; ushtrie profesionale t&#235; aft&#235; p&#235;r tu ballafaquar m&#235; sfidat e koh&#235;s p&#235;r  ti del zot Kosov&#235;s ,  e jo  t&#235; formacioneve nd&#235;shkues , t&#235; grupeve me bindje politike e t&#235;  ekskuadrillave vrastare, t&#235; sh&#235;rbimeve te fsheh&#235;t pran&#235; partive politike, sh&#235;rbimeve qe vraj&#235; e ndajn&#235;  popullin e Kosov&#235;s.

Mashtrohen t&#235; gjith&#235; ata q&#235; mendojn&#235; se duke i ndar&#235; dhe anashkaluar n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; form&#235; figurat meritore te kombit, si Kolonel Tahir Zemajn, nuk i b&#235;jn&#235; sh&#235;rbim askujt e as subjekteve t&#235;  tyre. 

Secili luft&#235;tar&#235; e patriot, i cilit do krah q&#235; thuhet q&#235; &#235;sht&#235;, ai ka dhen kontribut p&#235;r  &#231;lirimin  e Kosov&#235;s, dhe si i till&#235;, ai nuk duhet ti takoj asnj&#235;rit subjekt politik por gjith&#235; Kosov&#235;s. Edhe kolonel Tahir Zemaj, edhe Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi, edhe Sali Ceku ehe Agim Ramadani, edhe Adem Jashari, edhe Zahir Pajaziti edhe  shum&#235; e shum&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;, si dhe  t&#235; gjith&#235; martiret e d&#235;shmoret e  masakr&#235;s s&#235; Re&#231;akut, t&#235; Izbic&#235;s, martirizimi i familjes Adem Jashari, masakra e Mejesa, t&#235; gjitha k&#235;to jan&#235; simbole t&#235; shenjta t&#235; historis&#235; s&#235; lavdishme t&#235; Kosov&#235;s. 

Jan&#235; simbole  dhe i takojn&#235; gjith&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve andej e k&#235;ndej kufirit .
E kuptoi se ne k&#235;tyre koh&#235; m&#235; se v&#235;shtiri , madje madje raste raste gati me v&#235;shtire se me shkuan, &#235;sht&#235; lufta e disa njer&#235;zve q&#235; veten po d&#235;shirojn&#235; ta shpallin flamurtar&#235; t&#235; proceseve. Dhe e gjith&#235; sakrific&#235;n e tyre po  e po e shfryt&#235;zojn&#235; p&#235;r te marr pushtet , p&#235;r t&#235; ber&#235; marketing m&#235; k&#235;to figura t&#235; nderuara dhe sakrific&#235;n e tyre. Dhe mjerisht p&#235;r te p&#235;r&#231;ar&#235; dhe ndar&#235; popullin.

Sh&#235;nim i  datave dhe figurave meritore te kombit duhet rregulluar m&#235; ligj. E kjo done pun&#235; e p&#235;rkushtim vler&#235;sim real te kontributit t&#235; secili, pa marr parasysh a ishin ushtar&#235; a epror te FARK-ut, apo te nj&#235;siteve q&#235; te tjera. M&#235; rend&#235;si &#235;sht&#235; t&#235; vesohet se kush &#231;ka b&#235;ri p&#235;r Kosov&#235;n, dhe kur ishte kur populli i saj&#235; e kishte me se v&#235;shtir. 

A ndihmoi luft&#235;n , a b&#235;nte biznes m&#235; shkaun a ishte strukur ne ndonj&#235; vend azilant politik duke hanger makran t&#235; ndihmave. Sepse &#235;sht&#235; e vertet&#235; se tash na u ka z&#235;ne fryma nga atdhetar e patriot&#235;t. Ve&#231; Kolonel Tahir Zemaj sa "bashk&#235;luft&#235;taret " i kishte pas un&#235; si njeri prej tyre dhe mik I ngusht&#235; I tij po mbetem i habitur. Madje edhe ata q&#235; e lan&#235; veten ne dit&#235;t m&#235; t&#235; v&#235;shtira po rrahin gjoks p&#235;r patriotiz&#235;m ne em&#235;r te tij. .!

Pra &#235;sht&#235; koha, q&#235; mos ti lajm&#235; d&#235;shmoret, veprimtaret e meritort me nj&#235; thes me koloboraconistet e dikursh&#235;m q&#235; t&#235; nxjerrin syt&#235; me patriotiz&#235;m, me hajdut, vras&#235;s, spiun&#235; dhe ata qe  n&#235;n&#235; uniformen e UCK-s&#235; kan&#235; b&#235;r&#235;  krime nder m&#235; t&#235; ndrysh&#235;m. 

Pra  ket&#235; nuk duhet marr si fushat kund&#235;r UCK-s&#235;, por si t&#235; vetmin elemte q&#235; mund t&#235; bashkoj, t&#235; gjith&#235; luft&#235;taret e liris&#235;, dhe te hedh drit&#235; ndaj&#235; gjith&#235; atyre luft&#235;tar&#235;ve q&#235; jan&#235; l&#235;ne pas dore ne saj&#235; t&#235; bryllave nga joluftetaret dhe matrapaz&#235;t . 

Sepse Shqiptareve nuk u b&#235;n nder&#235; q&#235;  t&#235; kremtoj&#235; dhe p&#235;rkujtojn&#235; ndaras.  Sepse ne akademin&#235; p&#235;rkujtimore  p&#235;r Kolonel Zemajn, ushtarakun m&#235; t&#235; shquar t&#235; ushtris&#235;  s&#235; Kosov&#235;s &#235;sht&#235; dasht&#235; t&#235; ishte prezent dhe ti bene nderim edhe pozita dhe opozita. 

Edhe TMK-ja dhe SHPK-ja, se t&#235; dyja duhet t&#235; jan&#235; pjes&#235; e 
institucioneve t&#235; Kosov&#235;s  dhe si te tilla, le p&#235;r  Kolonel Tahir Zemaj qe 
ishte ushtaraku me i njohur i UCK-s&#235;, dhe njeriu q&#235; i pari n&#235; vep&#235;r  zbatoi urdhrat e Ministrit t&#235; Republik&#235;s se Kosov&#235;s dhe Kushtetut&#235;n e Kosov&#235;s  duke hyr m&#235; shok&#235;  n&#235; Kosov&#235;, p&#235;r t&#235;  organizuar luft&#235;n mbrojt&#235;s dhe &#231;lirimtare, por &#235;sht&#235; dasht&#235; te ishin prezent sepse kjo akademi mbahej ne em&#235;r t&#235; Presidentit t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, dhe jo ne em&#235;r t&#235; asnj&#235; partie. 

Por as kjo nuk na befason sepse tash  jemi m&#235;suar q&#235; TMK-n&#235; e SHPK-n&#235; ma shum&#235;  ta shohim n&#235; tubime private t&#235; partive politik&#235; ,q&#235; fatkeq&#235;sisht po ndikon n&#235; ndarje dhe hendeqe, ne vend q&#235; t&#235; jene shembull i bashkimit. Figurat e  ve&#231;anta t&#235; kombit duhet t&#235; jen&#235; pika t&#235; bashkimit,t&#235; ken&#235;  nj&#235; em&#235;rues dhe mesazh t&#235; p&#235;rbashk&#235;t: Te bashkuar mund te jemi vet&#235;m duke respektuar vlerat e v&#235;rteta.

----------


## Bleri_ivh

Shume po me vjen keq kur i shof se si shahemi aq keq me njeri tjetrin per shkak te partive politike. Pasojat ma te medhaja qe i ka pase dhe i ka populli yne jane nga politikanet tan te korruptuar te cilet punojn kryesisht per interesa te tyre personale apo partiake.
   Sa per Tahir Zemajn, ai eshte padyshim dhe pamohueshem njeri nder dezerteret me te medhej te ushtris çlirimtare (nese ka qene me te vertet ushtar i UÇK-se). Ai, por edhe shume te tjere eshte deshte te gjykohen nga gjykata ushtarake e cila fatkeqesisht nuk ka funskionu si duhet, dhe ta merr denimin e merituar sikurse denohen dezertoret ne ushtrit e sotme moderne. Kjo eshte fakt, deshen kete ta pranojn apo jo simpatizuesit e tij. Ketu nuk te bej aspak pervoja apo aftesia e tij ushtarake qe nuk mohohet. Sa per menyren se si eshte vra, nuk eshte aspak mire, megjithe qe pak kush e din sakt se nga kush eshte vra.  Deri pak me heret shume simpatizant te LDK-se e kan fajsu Ramush Haradinajn, e i cili per te njejtet tash eshte hero?!!!. Pasojat me te medhaja lufta jone çlirimtare i ka pase nga ndasia ne grupime.
   Une nuk pajtohem aspak as me Hashim Thaqin. Per mua luftaret e vertet kane qene luftaret sikur Familja Jasharaj ne krye me Adem Jasharin, Bekim Berisha, Agim Ramadani, Ramush Haradinaj ... e shume, e shume te tjere te cilet kan luftuar per Kosove, e jo per lider apo grupime te caktuara.  Fatmiresisht qe kemi pase dhe kemi gjithmon trima te till.
   Fatkeqesisht tek disa prej nesh eshte krijuar pasiviteti dhe mendimi se dikush tjeter duhet me na çliru, dikush tjeter duhet me dhan jeten per token tone, e  na duhet vetem me ike.
   Te bashkohemi vellezer, se vetem te bashkuar mund te arrijm diqka. T'i harrojm partit politike, e ata qe ka bere gabime e krime t'i denojm pa marre parasysh i ciles parti apo grupim eshte.

----------

